# NMI Social Thread Vs Show Me Your Newbs!



## JoshE

Welcome to the new NMI Social thread!! The old one can be found here.

Well then...What's up?


----------



## gavatron@oz

6'7 - thats half a foot short of seven foot.im 6'4,  

Theres heaps of opportunities out there, ufortunately for alot of the jobs its who you know. Where i work sub contracts to a heap of mines. So its a urine test every job guaranteed because you have to have a physical for each company, every time you go.

Just for a taste...We get 215 a day allowance on the rigs, plus a base salary, and i do up to 21 days straight on offshore rig, thats 4500 in allowance, and 3500 in salary,plus a margin of the profit made by the company if on time ad under budget.

NOT BAD FOR CABBAGE! lol. look at doing heavy vehicle license,grater? Loader? STill get good brass on land based mining.


----------



## JoshE

Wow man, that's still awesome coin.

I basically just applied for maintenance/utility and Warehousing work..I also made it clear that I'm experienced on a class LF Forklift truck. I'm hoping something will come up.

What's it like offshore?


----------



## gavatron@oz

different! Safety is fucken big,inductions  before each job, physicals, sometimes its a 4-5 day repair. But its 2-3 days packing tools and material here, a day flight in oz somewhere and settling in,a day safety induction for that rig,chopper on,tjen we access job and do a safety review of job( which we repeat every morning) then we start. Theres breakfast,morning tea,lunch,afternoon tea,and dinner too. All supplied.

As long as you havnt got much holding you down,and willing to straight edge it and work 12 hour days,21 days straight...  you can pull up to 150k a year.and theres nothing to blow it on... Then again....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's it going guys?

I am listening to Merzbow and am baked as shit.

%)


----------



## JoshE

Gav, That sounds like something right up my ass! Full on stuff...that's what i like 

C-H,C-I,Swerlz,Skillz,Thizz and everyone else, How you guys doing?

I've just finished work and stopped off to buy Seasons 4 and 5 of Weeds and Seasons 1 and 2 of Breaking Bad  Got my CC's and Dorito's Salsa so I'm all set


----------



## bippingtralls

just watched a shitload of its always sunny in philadelphia haha great show. in other news i have horrible heartburn. all day. fuck.


----------



## JoshE

Ouch, I hate heart burn man. For some reason, i seem to get it quite often


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm doing excellent JoshE.

I am about to visit my dispensary in about 5 ans a half hours. %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

EVening all,

HEART BURN!- i wrote the book on that shit... I have GORD- Gastro ophsofigal reflux disease. Anything acidic, tomatoe sauce(ketchup) , bbq sauce, spicy food, faaark, the list goes on. Think its from the 2-3 litres of coca cola i used to drink.. Now ive got a rule- it has to have boubon in it.

If you getting that every day,or every other go to the vet! (doctor) it can lead to a heap of bad shit if not dealt with.

Helicopter training next 4days..woooo


----------



## JoshE

Very nice man  Still getting the Vader OG?


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> Helicopter training next 4days..woooo



Serious? So fucking jealous man!


----------



## gavatron@oz

leCapitàn? How u been mate? Long time since we chatted on here!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Very nice man  Still getting the Vader OG?



I got 5 g's (for the price of 3.5g) of it, still have about a g of it left.  Bought another G of it (fresher batch) and smoked all of it already. 

I am considering which strains I want the most, etc. I will definitely have to look at the Vader they have.

Other fire strains I might get instead: Pandora OG, Yoda Brain, Grandaddy Purple, Purple God's Gift, 

Their menu may have changed slightly, so I'll have to see what's good when I roll up there.


----------



## gavatron@oz

it is good fun, fucken exciting enough to keep my mind of the gear. Alot of theory though,and i dont handle the classroom situation too well,lol.

Off to broome in week and a bit, then exmouth.unmanned rig. So helicopter there in the morning,helicopter home in the arvo..hard life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> leCapitàn? How u been mate? Long time since we chatted on here!



I finally made it to California man!

%)


----------



## JoshE

Lol! Yoda Brain..%) I like the sound of that! How are you finding your new home Captain?

Gav, sounds awesome man. I've always wanted to fly something  You been to Broome or Exmouth before?


----------



## gavatron@oz

good shit man, i wasn sure how you went? I remember you looking for an apartment there.. Hope it brings you good fortune in happiness..

I myself finally got over my addiction. Got outta town to joshe's city.alltime job. Thats always been a blessing for me. Sometimes a bad thing tho..

I read alot of buddhism books when withdrawing. Locked in my mums house. Opened my eyes and my views to some pretty obvious facts in life,most of which i chose not o accept for years although i knew it was the truth..

Never got my adhd really looked at. At the end of my therapy,and before i left my old town the psych said.. ''Gav, you basically get bored and need more entertainment and challenge in life,and when you dont get it you go of the rails and find that drug abuse..'' i said in response '' thats a good enough finally report for me mate.'' and packed my shit and got on a plane 2 days later amd moved 5500km. Best thing i couldve done.

Whats your weed prescribed for captain? Not adhd?


----------



## gavatron@oz

neither joshe! Im not there much, only to sleep pretty much. Gotta work my ars off there,the rig pulls in $5m a day, so to get pipework de pressurised is like im taking the boss of the rigs  first born off him..lol.


----------



## JoshE

Haha damn,

I heard *rumors* that some of the dude's on the riggs are on 8k a week or something ridiculous..If that's true, it fucking sounds to good to be...

Anyway I'm out guys, Night Gav, Captain and the nest of NMI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gav in a helicopter on a mission to hover above kangaroos said:
			
		

> Whats your weed prescribed for captain? Not adhd?



I have prescription weed for...

ADHD
PTSD
Tendonitis, chronic pain as a result
Insomnia
Social anxiety.


----------



## JoshE

^ LOL, I see what you did there Captain!

Well that's Tuesday done and dusted..Waiting on pay, then I'm off to the Casino


----------



## gavatron@oz

couldnt find kangaroos today captain..lol

fuck i dont like classrooms..my brain hurts.

JOSHe- 8 grand a week might be head engineers or rig managers.. If they only work 30 weeks thats 250 a year.. Who knows tho? Theres some deep pockets amongst the oikl companies.


----------



## coelophysis

Subscribin'


----------



## the toad

This is what happens when you grow organic... and play house music and dance with your plants and treat them well and add ketamine to their water


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> ^ LOL, I see what you did there Captain!



The sad thing is I still suffer from all of these things.

I also have hypersomnia at times.  It makes insomnia look functional.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

What is up my people and new members I have yet to meet.

Where the hell is everyone???
hope all is well!

Love your guts,guys and gals.........................................skillz  :D


----------



## coelophysis

Hey skillz  How are the noobs treating you?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Hey you!!! I miss you. I promise I am going to  show up in NEMD-I have just been getting used to the ebb and flow of moderating-not just the forum,but my other duties as well,and I have some projects I am excited about for NMI.
I LOVE being a Mod in NMI!!! I have had excellent responses and  results from my contact and participation in this forum. It is so easy for me to relate bc I still remember the feeling of being a newbie. Plus I love being a part of guiding new members on how to be a power member by reminding them of the information available to them through the search engine,BLUA and the Greenlighter's Guide. I feel that by reinforcing those tools helps newbies find all the answers to their questions and learn how to navigate and locate the information and support that they need. My heart is so full and I get a great deal of satisfaction from helping people. Even If it is only 1 in 100 or just 1 person period-knowing that my time,experience,dedication and sincere love has helped someone makes all the bad things in my life,my frustrations and problems that I have faced and overcome are worth while. I am who I am and I am exactly who the universe intended me to be.

THANKS FOR ASKING!!!

How about you??? How is the music scene treating you? How is life?
So good to see you around and hear from you!!

Much peace and love.......................................skillz


----------



## coelophysis

The music is treating me well  I have a couple of shows to go see coming up soon.
I'm also preparing to move, unfortunately to a place that won't have as many concerts as I get to attend here.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Word!
Where are you moving to-roughly doesn't have to be specific. just curious. 
ALSO-we decided to feature a forum in NMI monthly and since no one had made suggestions I took it upon myself to feature the  music forums. I've had quite a bit of intro threads that include musical taste and interest.
SO....
For the month of September,NMI will feature 

Non-Electric Music Discussion
              and
Electronic Music Discussion

as part of our welcome posts!!! I invite you to frequent NMI this month and help throw some traffic your way!
I think it is important to let new members know that there are some EXCELLENT non-drug specific forums for them to check out-especially since I have had several "non-user"(for various reasons) intro threads. Also it lets newbies know there are places of interest that provide a break from the drug specific Focus Forums that provide a break from drug specific talk.
How 'bout them apples??? 

Also I am resurrecting the Adoption Program...maybe you and your fellow Mod(s) or Bluelighters you are close to and think would make a great "parent" will stop by and sign up for it. I am taking it under my wing as my "baby" so spread the word. I will let you know when the thread is up. My goal is no later than mon or tues since my b-day is this weekend. I'll be 35 on Sunday. Still a spring chicken,though! I will never grow up completely. The kid in me pretty much runs the show. 

Much peace and love................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning all 

On the menu today is games, games, games, then getting hammered tonight at a club and then hopefully lady luck is on my side when I visit the Casino. How is every one else?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Stellar!!! I don't remember the last time I had a drink,let alone got hammered. and I am such a natural born addict I have forbade myself from ever gambling...but place a bet for me tonight!!! 
If you play roulette, try 9 black or 11 black for my bday!!! if you win-i'll let you keep the winnings. lol 

I am in a super playful mood today!

Much peace and love.............................skillz  :D


----------



## the toad

I took too much mxe last nite and didn't get any sleep... so I'm a zombie rite now... just got off work and am about to crash lol... not bad just need sleep...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sleep is for the weak...and non daily stimulant users. 
Get some rest...treat your body right.

btw...what is mxe?


----------



## JoshE

skillz, have I told you that I usually bet on black 11? If not, that's freaky as hell..Black 11 has always been good to me.

MXE is an analog of ketamine..Very similar apparently.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hell no that isn't freaky. the number 1 is a power number. so doubled it's -wel...double power i guess. 11 and 9 have always been good to me. today is my dog's,Syd Barrett "Floyd",bday...he is 2yrs old today. so he was born on 9-9-9. I LOVE IT!!!

Go 11 black!!! 
black is my fav color bc it is the presence of all colors,unlike white which is the absence of all color. i love black-its a good color for me too. i get positive vibes from black!
Black is also my fav Pearl Jam song.

i need to post that in the groovy gallery if i haven't already.


----------



## JoshE

I want me some new members in here!!! Let's livin this place up a bit!!!

Pearl Jam is indeed awesome btw  Anyway, I've just had to answer the Call of Duty so ill be back soon


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

do you gamble alot??? what are your favorite games(?) and which do you do the best on? have you ever won big on anything? ever lost big???
I am fascinated by gambling,but i know myself. I am-or should be-the definition of the word "junkie. to me,anything is junk.
When i was working and making mad cash-pre car crash-i used to play games at the bar we would all go to after we got done bartending for 8 hours and i'd get hammered and play one of these machines that has a shit load of games and stuff...i bet i wasted a few hundred bucks in 5 years playing shit like blackjack and dice. weird,huh...i wouldn't play any of those games on the machines that you won money on,but i'd throw away money to play it on a machine that just takes your cash. I just know the 1st time i won cash w/ in 6 months i'd be offering $10 blow jobs on a corner downtown. drugs never took me to that point-thank the universe,but something about gambling makes me think i'd become that kind of lesbian-blowin' dudes for gambling money. I've been to narcotics anonymous,alcoholics anonymous and 1 sex addicts anonymous(by far the least helpful-IMO-you can't show up w/ drugs or booze to NA or AA,but how do you leave your johnson or snatch behind??? can't be done-i knew for me it was a string of meaningless,most likely degrading one night stands.)
we have the lottery here too-i'm on the border of 2 states and both have insane -millions of dollars-amounts right now. ppl say-just play every once in a while-like i do-that was then-now they are throwing away thousands every year trying to hit the jackpot...
anything legal is bad news for me-except weed-when it finally becomes legal here. ***crosses fingers and asks the easter bunny,santa and baby jesus to make it so***
lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

fuck you!!! you play online??? xBox or PS3...I lurve Call of Duty...been playing Haze,too-that is a pretty good FPS game-older,but good(and cheap). and in it you are on this shit drug that you have to detox from and get on the good guys side. might as well,no fucking drugs in my world at present,and my dealer owes me a fucking Q of nugs...asshole. i am about to "call him doodie" bc i can't get stoned  om my fucking b-day! 35,half cripple,living at home,forbidden by my parents to consume alcohol in their home or presence(which is fine bc i am an alcoholic and i gave it up years ago-especially since i had to be chemically detoxed off of it)and i have no weed-which is the only illicit drug i do...and i don't even crave alcohol,but bc i am 35 and am not allowed to order a Sapporo and a small sake w/ my sushi sunday night pisses me off!


----------



## JoshE

I don't that gamble often to be honest, but when i do, I thoroughly enjoy it. Just the whole atmosphere surrounding the roulette table..the smell of smoke, booze, other people, the conversations you have with them...all the money, the happiness of winning (when you do)..I just  it.

As for online gaming, I was a PS3 fanboy, but switched to Xbox Live since most of my mates were on Live. It's so much better playing against friends then it is playing against randoms 

I don't play anything online except FPS's, because that's the only thing that interest me haha. I tired playing racing games online but it was _so_ boring.


----------



## xxxyyy

hey people.
just recently joined up and i'm really liking the place. been on a six-week gbl bender, so once my new batch of RC's arrive i'm detoxing with the help of baclofen and phenazepam. baclofen by the way is excellent for gbl/ghb detox, it effectively blocks the withdrawal symptoms and craving. starting school in october, after six years of addiction-induced hiatus, and i'm quite scared but also excited to finally get my life back on track. also i'm quite bored, so if anyone wants to chat i've got oodles of time.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

word...i feel you. glad you dropped by. we love to be social but sometimes there is a lull where it is only the NMI mods who are social. so we LOVE to have newcomers join in-especially those with lots o' time because all I really do is Bluelight,get high and watch HBO-_not_ TV-but HBO...lol I should be on the payroll at HBO bc I am a huge supporter and they get MAD advertisement from me for free.  I hate commercials...they push me to the brink of psychosis.seriously. I will watch the same movie 15 times a month before I watch regular TV-and don't even get me started on infomercials...to me they are like sunlight to a vampire-like kryptonite to Superman...I loose all my super powers and face the true death if i see one.  
i am in a very playful mood...bordering on pure silly today so I am just sharing what ever comes to mind. I love to chat w/ people and just bullshit on a regular basis-especially as a break from my Mod responsibilities. I love Bluelight and I have made some amazing friends here. I am sure you will too.
I hope you stick around and become a part of our sanctuary to shoot the shit.
really nice to meet you. let me know if you have any questions or run into any problems as you find your groove on the site. I am always available to help.

Much peace and love...................................skillz :D


----------



## Triggergrrl

Nice....love it!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

well pull that trigger,girl  jump in and get to talkin'! we need to liven up this thread with utter non sense and personal gratification posts. I hate being in such a social mood on the weekend...this place is dead bc everyone is out getting fucked up-oh how I miss my youth at times like this.
so what do you love so far? don't be shy...spill it! :D


----------



## xxxyyy

yeah, i'd definitely subscribe to hbo if it was available in germany, for the shows alone. you can always count on them delivering some quality programming. currerntly i'm anxiously awaiting the return of boardwalk empire, which is probably destined to become every bit as great as rome, the wire and sopranos. the last season ended pitch perfect and i love how devoid the show is of any kind of good guys. also michael pitt, steve buscemi, michael shannon etc. are all outstanding in their roles. probably the best acted show currently on, along with breaking bad. i currently have some kind of nasty flu, i'd love to score some potent hash but even being out of bed for an hour feels like running a marathon, i've been living on nothing but soft-boiled eggs, meat broth, bread, gbl and cigarettes these past days. two days ago i couldn't even keep water down, was throwing up as soon as i had something in my stomach... haven't been this sick since i was maybe 14. fucking sucks ass.


----------



## the toad

How is everyone today? I just spent the last 2 hours measuring out methoxetamine... 
I made 
100 - 45mg gelcaps... 
30 - 250mg gelcaps... 
20 - 500mg sacks... 
10 - 1g sacks...

And that doesn't even cover my orders for next weekend... 

Fyi... making gelcaps is a pain in the ass lol


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning xxxyyy, Triggergrrl, C-I, C-H, skillz, Laika, Gav, Swerlz and everyone else! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Swerlz

lol morning

im good.. stoneddd as usual 

how you is


----------



## JoshE

I'm good man  Its the old mans birthday today, so we're off to the pub later 

Dude check this out: Defqon.1 Australia 2009 - Official After Video You've probably heard it already, but the video is pretty awesome.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz-you lucky fucker!!! i don't get my bday bag o buds until tomorrow-no worries though bc i'll be nice and stoned to run a train on some sushi! I am fucking up some tuna,yellow tail,eel,wasabi eggs and maybe a california roll since weed is legal there!!! omg-i just ate a rare steak and even though I am full,the thought of raw seafood makes me salivate like i haven't eaten in DAYS!!! 
hmm...must be a lesbian thing 

*@ JoshE* tell ur pops "happy b-day!"...where you are it's my bday too, but it's not quite my bday here-not here-not until 8:05AM(est)...it is sun AM down under ,right?? that is insane-1st you win on 11 back and now your dad and I have the same b-day???
Word!

C.I-your user name says it all!

xxxyyy-if i were there i'd go pick up hash for me-i mean us,i mean YOU...that would make you feel so much better-may HBO original series be with you-and welcome to the NMI social!


----------



## JoshE

skillz

Wishing you a very:


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> *@ JoshE* tell ur pops "happy b-day!"...where you are it's my bday too, but it's not quite my bday here-not here-not until 8:05AM(est)...it is sun AM down under ,right?? that is insane-1st you win on 11 back and now your dad and I have the same b-day???
> Word!



Indeed haha  Ill wish you a Happy Birthday now anyway


----------



## xxxyyy

hah i'm shitty, still sick and my head is killing me and i'm out of fucking aspirin. can't wait for the phenazepam to arrive. a nice clean benzo high would cheer me right up. also two grams of phen should last me quite a while, at least i hope so. 

joshE - how're you? have a cold pint or ten on me. i wish i could keep some beer down, but even without booze my head feels like pissed off midgets are chiseling away at the insides of my skull with pickaxes.
skillz - aww, that's really sweet. if you ever need a place to crash in frankfurt, my door's always open, and i could do with some good company.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

awww...you guys. that is so sweet-except for the fact that i am aging faster there than here,lol!!!

love your guts,guys...skillz


----------



## xxxyyy

you're very welcome. and i know that shit like that is easily said and not so often acted upon but i really do mean it. i'm aware that it'll likely never happen but if you ever decide to visit germany you can crash on my couch for as long as you're staying. 
look at it this way - if you go back home you'll actually become a few hours younger again. 

also, i'm out of cigarettes and out of coins for the vending machine. three hours till the store opens. fuck me. i absolutely hate it when this happens. tomorrow i'm buying three cartons.


----------



## JoshE

Will do xxxyyy!

Actually can't wait to head down to the pub! It's a nice sunny day too  Nothing beats a nice chilled Sunday afternoon, drinking beer in the Sun


----------



## xxxyyy

indeed. how's the weather down under? it's horribly humid here, way more than usual in early september. once this flu has cleared out of my system i'll down a few beck's in your honor.


----------



## Swerlz

Happy Birthday Skillz 

i love your guts more


----------



## JoshE

xxxyyy said:


> indeed. how's the weather down under? it's horribly humid here, way more than usual in early september. once this flu has cleared out of my system i'll down a few beck's in your honor.



It's actually getting pretty warm which is awesome! Summer is only a few months away and mother nature is already giving us a sample of what to expect  Hows the weather over your way?


----------



## xxxyyy

it's starting to cool down, thankfully. yesterday was brutal though, incredibly humid. fall and spring are my favorite times of the year anyway, i hate extreme temperatures. but fall's just beautiful. i'm thinking about picking some amanita muscarias soon, they grow plentiful around these parts. pretty too. ah yes, fall. i can't wait. thinking about trying my hand at growing some shrooms too. haven't had any in wayyyy too long.


----------



## JoshE

xxxyyy said:


> it's starting to cool down, thankfully. yesterday was brutal though, incredibly humid. fall and spring are my favorite times of the year anyway, i hate extreme temperatures. but fall's just beautiful. i'm thinking about picking some amanita muscarias soon, they grow plentiful around these parts. pretty too. ah yes, fall. i can't wait. thinking about trying my hand at growing some shrooms too. haven't had any in wayyyy too long.



From what I've read on the internet, it seems easy enough to do. Unfortunately our shroom picking season is over for another year , Although Lucy is defiantly around


----------



## xxxyyy

yeah the weed situation kind of sucks around here at the moment, too expensive for my wallet, although i get decent hash. which is just as well, i prefer smoking bowls anyway. how's the quality of the stuff over there? i imagine it's probably quite good, as the climate would support good crops. anyone know if it's worth the trouble to pic the amanitas? should probably ask in the psychedelic drugs sub-forum.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Awww,Swerlz,Thank You,my hero-my internet love!!!   I so value our friendship and I thank you for not only your hard work as a Smod but your continued encouragement of my still developing Mod skillz  and participation both in NMI and throughout the site. You do a bang up job and I am not only proud to have you as a mentor but but honored that I am able to be a part of such a well oiled machine like the NMI squad has become. Thank you for everything,sweetie! you seriously fucking rock!!!

love your guts-and everything that you are............................................skillz  :D


----------



## JoshE

xxxyyy said:


> yeah the weed situation kind of sucks around here at the moment, too expensive for my wallet, although i get decent hash. which is just as well, i prefer smoking bowls anyway. how's the quality of the stuff over there? i imagine it's probably quite good, as the climate would support good crops. anyone know if it's worth the trouble to pic the amanitas? should probably ask in the psychedelic drugs sub-forum.



I don't smoke weed anymore, haven't touched it in just over a year now. But yeah, during the right months, I'm pretty sure if you were to grow it, it would defiantly do well 

Yea check out the Psychedelic Forum for info on amanitas. Just do a search first as i think I've seen a thread about it


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Hey JoshE,sweetie! How was your dad's bday celebration??? and although I don't drink anymore-I will get an craving for the taste of beer and will have a cpl _maybe_ 3 times a year with no feeling or desire to make drinking a part of my life-I had to go through chemically detox from alcohol in my mid 20s-as a person with a career in the bar business after a few years as a server,alcohol(and drugs) were so much a part of my ALL day everyday life for 8 years of severe alcoholism...that is a hell all of it's own and I-even in some dark,depressed,desolate times in my life-have no desire to return to that misery. _But_...I ran some fine dining restaurant bars and even a "British" Pub-"The King George",in the heart of the south east US(lol-can you imagine??) but they had an INCREDIBLE stock of beers around the world -a small pub but they kept on had around 75 different beers and had an "around the world" promotion where regulars would have to drink one of every beer to be considered a "world champion beer connoisseur" or some shit. Anyway,I had a chance to become quite the beer snob-even ordering 1 or 2 beers that we did not carry that I wanted to try...I'll answer after you but this long ask post basically asks:

What are your to 5 fav beers?

and if you say you don't drink beer I'm gonna punch myself in the face for this long ass post!!! It's the writer in me-I have to tell the story behind questions and statements I make. I'm a junkie and I get junked out on writing just like I can any drug or anything...lol


----------



## xxxyyy

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> What are your to 5 fav beers?



i know you didn't ask me this but i'll answer anyway as i have sweet fuck all else to do. i usually buy either rothaus or löwenbräu. i don't buy much aside from german beer, because being german and all what's the point? it's cheap, widely available and tastes great. i throw in a couple of belgian ales or heinekens when i'm in the mood, just to change things up a little. my go to beer is beck's as it's nothing to write home about but you can get it virtually everywhere, and it's drinkable. not like the piss you americans call beer, haha. 
to sum up i'm not much of a beer connaisseur. i'm more of a single malt guy myself, there's no beverage in the whole wide world i appreciate more than a good glass of matured scotch. macallan is probably my favorite brand, it's still somewhat afforable and is like a pure orgasm for my palate. 

so i now i just walked through the pissing rain to the store to buy some vodka, only to remember that it's sunday. sometimes i'm quite a moron. so i had to drag my carcass to a slightly farther away store, and on the way home stopped at a restaurant to have a glass of walker black label and a beer and now i feel like shit again but fuck it. i'm getting _really_ drunk now. 
skillz -  have a great birthday!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Love German ber...you guys do it right. I am having a GREAT DAY!!! bout to do my last "pre-dinner" shot...enjoy the quick rush....then relax...i've been on Bl for several hours today working,mostly-but i  love what I do here. i'll have more to add about beer later but are you familiar w/ Tucker??? I'm sure you are. here in the us it is classified as a malt-liquor(fuckin america!) bc the alcohol % is so high it can't LEGALLY be called a beer. iirc-Tucker is 7.1%...american light beers are 2.3%. reg beer-like budweiswer is 5%-ice beers-american are 5.5%-molson is 6% and molson ice i think(this only one i'm not sure of)is 6.5% alcohol. that os the limit in the us-at least it was when i was drinking and tending bar...anyway-got a fucked up Tucker story for you later...it's a good one.

well,gotta go shoot this and hit the shower-being on crutches and in a walking boot,my leg is still very weak and it takes me so fucking long to shower and get ready-oh well-at least i can do it myself and don't need mom to bathe my aging ass-well and whole body too. lol

hey,do you speak french by chance???someone told me recently they did but xanax removed that info...anyway,cool new new member from France who I am helping locate French speaking people. i'll definitely hit you up for new german speaking members-see,ur my pal,now-i get to use and abuse you like a drug!!! 
just kidding-but you are my pal and subject to such favors in the future!!!
ima try and stay on and post as i can until we leave-as i get ready and what not-i just want to make sure i have plenty of time and don't have to rush-i am late everywhere by nature-and i have to fight that on day's like today bc the parents are footing the dinner bill and my mom is an "ON TIME FREAK" i mean-w/ work and shit i always managed much better than irl and if i am so much as a minute late she will say,fuck it-we are not going. and she means it.even on my bday. so i'd rather be ready early w/ time to spare than late...so i show up as online but i'll be sporadically on,k???
ttys!

Much peace and love.............................skillz

thanks again for all your warm b-day wishes....that goes out to all of you!!!

love your guts...everyone of you!!! :D


----------



## xxxyyy

jesus, that sounds dire. my mother used to be late for everything, we joked that she would even be late for her own funeral but when that day came i could only face it with liberal amounts of fentanyl. i still remember it like it was yesterday, probably one of the most unreal days of my adult life. but fuck that shit now, i just snorted 1100mgs of pregabalin and chased the bitter drip out of my mouth with gbl-laced screwdrivers, so i'll be really communicative soon. hope you enjoy your sushi skillz, i envy you right now.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey everybody.

@ skillz p to answer your question from a couple of days ago, I'll be migrating south from NJ to FL. Can't wait. We're in the process of closing the house. I'm gonna be a homeowner for the first time.
But I prefer to call it a Homoaner


----------



## JoshE

Yo Laikia, Whats up dude? Man, I cannot wait for the day when i own a house..Congratulations on that! 

I'm sick again with the bloody flu...My immune system sucks


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hello NMI folk and Greenlighters!

Just thought I would stop in and let you know Im stalking you all.

And thinking about the focus forum thing. Hows it going kids?


----------



## JoshE

Hi neko!

I'm doing ok...Could be better though  How are you?

What do you think of the focus forum thing?


----------



## coelophysis

nekointheclouds said:


> Hello NMI folk and Greenlighters!
> 
> Just thought I would stop in and let you know Im stalking you all.
> 
> And thinking about the focus forum thing. Hows it going kids?



Ah yes, I be brainstormin' that featured forum stuff too.


Joshe - Thanks man. I'm really excited, can't complain about life atm 
I'm sure moving day I'll be irritated carrying stuff out of a house.


----------



## xxxyyy

JoshE said:


> Yo Laikia, Whats up dude? Man, I cannot wait for the day when i own a house..Congratulations on that!
> 
> I'm sick again with the bloody flu...My immune system sucks



i've just about gotten over mine. shit sucks, doesn't it? best wishes and get well soon


----------



## the toad

Hey everybody... I've been busy lately... sorry I haven't been around nmi much... I've  had a lot of odd stuff I'm dealing with lately...

I've been kinda on a mission to run all the shitty drug dealers out of town... meth is huge around here and I've always kinda left the tweakers alone... you go do your shitty drugs with your shitty friends and such was always my attitude.... but lately they've been diversifying... and trying to sell shit as molly and also are getting tons of piperazine pills and selling them  as ecstasy... 

This doesn't even bother me all that much... I have quality product and they don't.... everyone I deal with knows the difference so it doesn't hurt me...

But the other day... this dealer (whom I know from high school but don't like because he's a fuckhead tweaker) rapes one of my friends at a party of his... 

What this all means to me is that people who lie andd cheat and defraud people are  the kind of people who do shit like this and need to be removed from society...

I spend my life trying to improve the world and enrich as many lives as possible with art, fun, love, and honesty... and I don't tolerate people who try to steal that from people....

This guy is going to learn first hand what its like to have someone else making decisions regarding his life...


----------



## KrinkleKutt

Amen on throwing out the trash *chemically insane*where i live in calif we have the same prob but with other chems like spraying colorants and whatnot to make the weed look better. ah the whole subject just crossthreads my bolt.


----------



## the toad

I'm already homesick... why can't the whole world be more like us... live and let live... put your heart and soul into enriching life...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPQn9TLpPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing?


----------



## JoshE

Welcome back CI

Hi C-H!, How are you going man?

I'm feeling a bit under the weather  I had yesterday off work and just chilled in bed all day watching Breaking Bad..I'm pretty sure it's the flu..I just hope it goes away before the weekend because I'm having my first game of Paintball


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey joshe,C-I. Go kick some ass over the party incident i say. Thats fucken heavy and deserves a good hiding in everones eyes.

Joshe,you lucky enough to get the wog aswell ( flu). Ive been i bed two days myself. Still struggling now. You play a bit of paintball do you? Great day out. I used to play every 3 weeks or so back in the day. You can get into hard out. Get cheap guns online now.and paintballs too. There pricy from the skirmish place.and its easy to get over excited mid battle.lol


----------



## JoshE

Yo man!

Sucks to hear you've got the flu...For some reason, if fucking loves me and i get it a shitload of times every year  This Sunday will be my first ever game so yea..Don't really know what to expect but I'm pumped 

Its going to be raining on Sunday too, which will make it even more interesting


----------



## gavatron@oz

You'll have a ball joshe, its great fun. The rain makes it even better. Be sure to wear some ruined shoes. The only downer about using hired gear is the hygiene factor on the foam surround on the goggles/face mask.it absorbs all the sweat.(geeeew)

great day out though mate.nothing like peaking around the corner and seeing a yellow dot that gets bigger and bigger then your whole vision goes yellow from a direct hit to your goggles. Be ready for some bruises too. Most guns mive the paintballs at 200m/ second.if your playing with guys that bring there own gun,they can adjust that 2-3 fold. But you'll know whe they scone you in the thigh,or rib cage. Shoulder blades good too. End up with a blood bruise.

Yeah mate the flu's shit ass. I was all achey last two days which is the worst symptom.hurt to move.

Get better mate. Youll need your energy for the weekend.


----------



## JoshE

Haha, My brother came back from a game he had last weekend with huge welts all over his legs  I was fuuckkkkkk! Can't wait though 

Anyway bro, I just finished off my Cold n Flu tablets and am tired as fuck..4am start too  Take it easy and get better soon too man


----------



## gavatron@oz

cheers mate.have a fun sunday mate..


----------



## the toad

That was my first impulse @gavatron... but I thought about it and figuredthe best way for it to be dealt with is legal action... I told her to go down to the police station and make a report and take it to court... that way he will be put away in prison and get a taste of his own medecine...

Although it would be quite satisfying to kick his ass up and down the street I don't think that would deter him from attacking another helplesss female the next chance he got...

And quite honestly that's not really my style... if the guy did something directly to me I would have his legs broken... but I  don't get involved in such things on a third party basis... especially if I didn't witness it first hand... if it was my chick or whatever I would, but I'm not gonna go out and try to play the hero for everyone with a problem...

Besides I think sending him to prison and letting him be someones bitch is better punishment anyways


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's NMI doing today?


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's NMI doing today?



Hey man!

I'm feeling better  I just have to get through one more day and then its the weekend! How are you going mate? 

Hows the rest of NMI?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Hey man!
> 
> I'm feeling better  I just have to get through one more day and then its the weekend! How are you going mate?



I am frankly really not doing all that well.  The last 2 days have been extremely challenging, and I am doing the best I can to move forward.  I am safe and am doing ok for the time being.


----------



## the toad

Hey captain... sorry to hear your down... maybe www.burningman.com will help... since your now a west coaster its an even that's not hard to get to... and it just got over with 2 weeks ago... so you have all year to work on your preparation... which is just barely enough time...

This video gives you a little bit of an idea what its all about 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPQn9TLpPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Events really aren't my sort of thing.


----------



## JoshE

Wooooooo weekend has landed 

Captain, If it's anything you want to talk about, hit us up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Captain, If it's anything you want to talk about, hit us up



I'm OK for now.

I just have been having the most challenging year ever.  Most recently things just haven't been going my way.


----------



## herbavore

Hey, Captain, sorry to hear that things aren't going well for you. Please take good care of yourself. Sending you healing and caring thoughts.


----------



## the toad

Its not an event... its home.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

herbavore said:


> Hey, Captain, sorry to hear that things aren't going well for you. Please take good care of yourself. Sending you healing and caring thoughts.



Thanks.


----------



## JoshE

I'm off to Paintball  Booooyahhh


----------



## herbavore

Hey, Bluelighters and Greenlighters--do you write? Words are medicine, writing heals and there is a rather lonely (IMHO) little forum called Words here on Bluelight that is calling out for _your_ words. You know you do it, why not post it? Vulnerability=strength. Expression>connection. Connection heals. Look for Ambiguity's thread.


----------



## the toad

Words are medecine, so is physical activity which I've been out getting 

I climbed a mountain yesterday! Literally... not a huge one or anything but for a lazy ass smoker like me its quite a feat lol... was about 2 miles each way.... I have no idea of the elevation numbers but the average slope of tthe trail was about a 60% grade... the top couple hundred yards was all four limbs steep... boulders and such... I was with my friend... he got me to go by saying "hey u wanna go walk the dogs and do some K?" Uhh yea that'll be chill I'm alreadt in the mxe zone... lol well I should have known better cuz this guy is like mr triathlete... I really thought I was done a couple times but just kept pushing on.... 

The view from the top is nice...


----------



## herbavore

that looks fun and I bet the dogs loved it! It also looks broiling hot....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey kids....had some real life shit take me away-I hate when that happenes-but I am back and ready to pick up where I left off. I missed you guys.

it will take a bit for me to back track and see how you all are but i am still going to jump ahead and say...

"How the hell is everyone?" 

Love your guts,everybody!
much peace and love........................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Skillz! 

I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

glad to BE back. i hate being ill and unable to do what i do...Bl keeps me sane!
who else is out there???
don't be shy if you are new....just start bullshitting. I'll be here all day!!!

peace n love.......................skillz


----------



## herbavore

Glad you are back! I will be outa here in a minute to go to work but had to come on to check in on two of my favorite worlds, TDS and Words, to see how my BL family is doing. Hope real-life treats everybody well today.  I get to go do art with first graders and third graders today--what a gift!

AND it is sunny here.
AND I had great dreams last night and actually remembered them this morning.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sounds awesome. i am an artist in every sense of the word and LOVE kids. done lots of photography w/ kids. My sister is having my 2nd niece on 10/10/11-scheduled c-section. i love my 1st niece but i am ready for another baby!!! 
thanks for the excellent vibes,my friend,just what I needed!!!
hope you will keep us in your loop of fav's. I have had poems published yet i'm too chicken shit to post in words-weird,huh? i know! lol...i'll get there soon.
looking forward to hearing from you soon.

much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## the toad

How is everyone doing today? Welcome herbavore... nice to make your aquaintence...

Its sunny and breezy here in northern cali...  very nice day not too hot, not too windy, not too humid...

Bout to smoke a lil herb I think... I've  been laying off the drugs a bit and working on getting my body in better shape...


----------



## JoshE

Good to see you back skillz 

C-I, Id love to hit up the Cali weather sometime..I enjoy being in the hot weather more than i do being in the wet. It's currently pissing down with wind that will blow you off your feet if you're not careful 

No work today which is awesome. Feels good to sleep in for a change.


----------



## the toad

I'm doc holliday... sickly, coughing, out of shape, half crippled, smokes a pack a day, encyclopedic memory, knife throwing, gunslinging, poker faced, sentinel.


----------



## herbavore

Hey, Skillz, congratulations a tad in advance on becoming an aunt again. Don't be shy about posting in Words! I love to read people's stuff when they banish the internal editor and just let the images come.

C.I.--I grew up with Ol' Doc Holiday---what are you watching, the history channel?


----------



## aveoturbo

^Beautiful O.O

Bored at work.  Crashing from my opiates.  :sigh:


----------



## the toad

@aveo- I gave up the opiates... every now and then its fun but as a regular thing its pretty dead end... not saying it was easy... possibly one of the hardest things I've ever done but its sure worth it to not have a drug run your life... 

@herba- no I don't watch tv... I was just holed out and thought that I would share how I felt lol... I was having an introspective moment regarding something my friend told me... and decided id share...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey herbavore!  I'm glad to see you around NMI!  :D


----------



## jeckel

heya all, trollin the forums just relaxing after a FANTASTIC day at work... Oh and for those that dont know me, Im Jeck, pleased to meet you all. Where the hell is effie 2night. I must kick his ass for getting a CRAP song stuck in my head last night in the social BDD thread.


----------



## aveoturbo

Chemically Insane said:


> @aveo- I gave up the opiates... every now and then its fun but as a regular thing its pretty dead end... not saying it was easy... possibly one of the hardest things I've ever done but its sure worth it to not have a drug run your life...
> 
> @herba- no I don't watch tv... I was just holed out and thought that I would share how I felt lol... I was having an introspective moment regarding something my friend told me... and decided id share...



I take them for my chronic pain.  Had 3 back surgeries this last June.  I could have taken more if I wanted but I was only at like a 5 as far as the pain goes on that scale of 1-10 on the pain scale.  You know, 1 being very little pain to 10 being the most excruciating pain ever.  Its annoying but I need them for that specific pain.  It sux but I know exactly what you are saying 

Whats everybody up to today?


----------



## stalkwalk

History channel has been doing a marathon of drug shows and watching the opiate one makes me wish i was born much earlier when you could get just about anything you want mail order


----------



## aveoturbo

haha, open up the sears catalog and order a heroin or morphine injection kit!  That would be sweet!


----------



## stalkwalk

^^More than sweet i think it would be a dream and a huge money and time saver I was for sure born in the wrong era


----------



## herbavore

*Why I love my town*: this morning I stopped by a used furniture store that was advertised to open at 10 and it was about a quarter after 10 when the person that was supposed to be opening the store came charging into the parking lot. There were three of us waiting to go in so when she opened up we all trooped in together but she couldn't figure out how to turn the lights on; so she called her boss and he was directing her as to where to find the switch and she said right in front of all of us customers, "well, you know I _am_ blonde and on top of that I just smoked a bowl before I came in, but yeah, I see it now."
All four of us (3 blondes and one grey) had a good laugh and we ranged in age from 38 to 87! (I know the specific ages because before she opened the store the 3 of us were discussing age related things and told each other our ages.
So, reason #1: you could tell your boss you smoked a bowl and not get fired on the spot.
reason #2: nobody really cared that she was 10 minutes late.
and reason #3: four women didn't feel the need to lie about their age.

Have a day with at least one good laugh in it, everybody!


----------



## the toad

I used the "just smoked a bowl" one with my boss too... usually as my excuse for being 10min late... lmao


----------



## herbavore

Chemically Insane said:


> I used the "just smoked a bowl" one with my boss too... usually as my excuse for being 10min late... lmao


Hey--I just PMed you!


----------



## aveoturbo

I wish I could tell my boss that and not get fired.  Apparently they take you seriously when your a security guard, guarding a fuel/chemical storage facility.  Ppffffttttt, whatever.


----------



## gaktattack

Hey all.  Ive been around for a bit and have 5 years university in cell and microbiology/bacterial effector proteins.  Ive tried nearly every mainstream drug and am recovering from a horrible heroin OD.  Im a pseudo-intellectual and find myself in good company here on BL.

Hobbies guitar, absurdism, existentialism.  Classical literature.  Reading burroughs Naked Lunch at shit and bed time.

Tonight.  Fish Oil, magnesium, in my skivvies about to watch A Scanner Darkly bluray.  I have vicks on my nose, I love the smell.  Probably work one out and go to sleep afterwards.  Im drinking Horchata tonight, Que Onda hermanos?

Almost forgot, smoking camel crushes.


----------



## herbavore

aveoturbo said:


> I wish I could tell my boss that and not get fired.  Apparently they take you seriously when your a security guard, guarding a fuel/chemical storage facility.  Ppffffttttt, whatever.


Ha! Yeah I think we'd all feel better if you refrained for that job!


----------



## herbavore

gaktattack said:


> Im drinking Horchata tonight, Que Onda hermanos?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> me gusta horchata! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## gaktattack

Nah, but I bought one of the better quality instants.  I bought a cheap one once and it sucked the bawls.  There is this woman vendor where I live and she sells mexican treats, and my favorite is the arroz frozen treat. its basically frozen horchata with rice bits in it, its divine.  And she has a great ass.  Buen culo, mi corazon es solo para su culo.  My spanish sucks, sorry man. No puedes.


----------



## herbavore

Yes, sucky Spanish is an eternal problem in my life. I travel, it gets better. I return home and get lazy and it defaults right back to sucky. Right now I have a neighbor from Honduras that I try to practice with. His English is on par with my Spanish so we communicate like toddlers but we are infinitely patient and empathetic!


----------



## stalkwalk

gaktattack you sound awesome what kind of stuff you play on guitar and what part of midwest you from we should jam


----------



## gaktattack

Thanks. I try. You're more mid, and Im more west. Im about 2 hours from Omaha. 

I od'd for something like 16 hours before I was found, probably wasnt vented til 17 hours.  My pick arm is partially paralyzed from it but its coming back, my hearing is off too.  Not sure if thats from the fever, I was at 103.7 when they narcanned me or hypoxia from slow respiration. If you click my name and read my blog I detailed the OD there.  My pick hand is awfully sloppy right now, but Im working on it. Mostly just playing strumming songs to get it back. If you want to hear some of my older shitty direct plug in recordings I used my sg and an instrument cable and a 1/4" to 1/8" headphone adapter plug this is my old myspace page with 3 songs http://www.myspace.com/emptyflaskcatastrophy Under the Whether is an adapted Under the Bridge, with 2 channels of my playing, the other 2 songs are single tracks.  Martha Focker  is about this married chicks ass I used to work with.  And Another day I wrote when I quit graduate school and was depressed about what the hell I was going to do.

From my myspace describing my sound "Sounds Like: Have you ever heard cicadas? Its kind of like that, but more like when you get a cheap hotel room and the UPS man is next door giving brain damage to some poor house wife as the headboard smacks her senseless. Combine that sound with what Letterman would be like if he were ACTUALLY funny."

For guitar, I basically know pentatonic/blues scale and minor dorian. I dont like to memorize leads because its a pain in the ass, I prefer to learn the muisical gist of a song and just play in the key for my leads. Its lazy, but I prefer improvisation to memorization. Im not a juke box or a sound recorder basically.  

As far as semi complex songs I have memorized except for the leads would be Jimi Hendrix vodoo chile, Hey Joe, Purple haze, spanish castle magic. Redhot chili peppers under the bridge, dont forget me, soul to squeeze.  Incubus Mexico. A couple of pixies songs, Third eye blind crystal baller. And then like 2 dozen chord songs like knockin on heavins door etc. I play hendrix using his chord shape with the overlaid thumb on the barre chords. freeing up the pinky.

My rigs Gibson sg 61' reissue, Texmex white fender strat, Epiphone Casino(which I love to death), Acoustics: A bad assed ibanez 12 string, its gorgeous. An epiphone ej200 jumbo.(natural) A Dean Ganjo. My moms old 70s alvarez which I lent to my sis, it doesnt have a bottom end but has gorgeous tone. And a Fender Jaguar bass.  I have a crate 200 watt solid state, and a crate all tube(both have just 2X12 combo with 16 digital effects which mostly suck. And an Acoustic bass head and single 15"(I hooked my 12 string into this 2 weekends ago as it has a horn loaded tweeter and it sounded like heaven. 

For effects all I run is a ts808 tubescreamer, vodoo labs superfuzz, and a fasel inducter crybaby wah. I think thats all.


----------



## gaktattack

Just added 2 more recordings I had on my pc, Nicky Times is a little jam my brother and I did.  And strange excerpt was this part of a dorian recording I had made that sounded cool to me, so I cut and looped it, its sloppy.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

aveoturo...you can delete or edit any of your own posts...just use the edit button and you will see the delete option. i'll go ahead and do it for you...actually i will edit it and let you try to delete it-if you still want to.you didn't say anything out of line-this is a social thread and bullshitting is what makes it so much fun.
let me know if you need anything. i had to be gone a few days due to illness but i am pretty much a Bl junkie-but in a good way.so i am usually around.
take it easy and keep stopping by and be part of the lulz.
looking forward to talking with you more!
much peace and love.....skillz 

hey everybody-i know i suck-i had actual Bl work to catch up on but i'll be back later today to shoot the shit and spread the love.
hope you all are well! 

Much peace and love................................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gaktattack...we are so gonna be friends!!! we have so much in common-i just watch A Scanner Darkly just over 24 hour ago....check out my profile and i think you will see why we are gonna be pals-love the avatar! although i am currently working on my IV use being DONE!-it got WAY out of control for a couple of years- imean 20
+ times a day-fucked up,i know... bc of that i discourage ppl who have never IVd to not pick it up. i am brutally honest-probably more than i should be,but why hide who i am. took me over 30 years to realize i am a good person,i am human and i take responsibility for my choices in life. 
anyway-we can talk about that shit latter. sorry i haven't been around and have missed out on the fun here.had actual Mod work to catch up on. i am rigged and up for the day but still have some other things to work on...never fear,i'll be back!!! also we have some guitar talk awaiting us too-my baby is a 1997 Yari Alverez,hand made acoustic. she is my prized ax!!
ok-you guys have a great day and i shall return soon!!

much peace and love................skillz 

to thos of you i haven't met,please don't take offense-you will be forced to be my buddy too...i love meeting new ppl. glad you all are here.

ok...that is all


----------



## gaktattack

Hey Thrillz, I was never super needle freaky.  I only shot coke and meth each once. And heroin about 12 times.  My latest set of rigs were 17 gauge and 4 inches long with a 15 ml luerlock. Thats what I od'd with.  The bruising from that big bastard is ungodly. And it takes forever to see when youve hit cuz of how long the needle is.  Im threw out my kit.  Probably had 30 syringes, 12 needles, 25 .2um wheel filters and a shitload of alcohol wipes.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gaktattack said:


> Hey Thrillz, I was never super needle freaky.  I only shot coke and meth each once. And heroin about 12 times.  My latest set of rigs were 17 gauge and 4 inches long with a 15 ml luerlock. Thats what I od'd with.  The bruising from that big bastard is ungodly. And it takes forever to see when youve hit cuz of how long the needle is.  Im threw out my kit.  Probably had 30 syringes, 12 needles, 25 .2um wheel filters and a shitload of alcohol wipes.



FUCK!!! 17 gauge...are you 8 ft tall and bullet proof??? holy shit-and i thought my days using a 25 gauge were rough. damn. where the fuck did you find a vein to handle that? mad respect for ditching your kit and quitting that shit.sucks that you OD'd and your lucky to be here. so am i. when i have steady bud connections-that is all i do-get stoned. i've gotten off of too much shit-like chem detox from alcohol and quitting opiates(hard core habits)on my own... i even have a fucked up leg and i'd rather deal w/ the pain than risk going through opiate WDs ever again.

anyway...how did you get into music? are you self taught or did you take lessons. i taught myself to play keyboard as a young child-5 or 6. i played the flute in middle school and was 1st chair in my school and 3rd chair in state. at 14 i got my 1st guitar and taught myself to play. i really did it bc i wanted to sing but a near fatal car accident in jan 2006 paralyzed my right vocal chord and i can no longer sing. i sang in high school and church-back when i did the religion thing-solos,show choir,even sang at my high school graduation in front of a crowd of about 3,000. then i left home for school and really got into it-first at parties-small and huge then in clubs across 3 states and although i never wanted to be a rock star-i was when i sang. i moved mother fuckers bc to look at little me and hear this fucking incredible raw yet sultry voice explode from me and see the look on ppls faces and hear that fucking applause and have standing ovations...it was powerful-spiritual. i still grieve over losing such a talent and since 2006 i've picked up my guitars only a handful of times. it hurts,but i miss playing. i am trying to force myself to pick it back up and go from a rhythm player singer to a fucking insane lead. David Gilmour is my fav...the 2 solos in "Comfortably Numb" are the most powerful solos to me. each one reflects the verse before...it's hard to explain and most ppl wld prob think i'm nuts-which i am but it's good crazy,not evil crazy.
wow,that made me a bit emotional and i am not communicating very well so let me cut to the chase...what would you recommend i do to get my ax back in hand? i want to re-learn to play like Gilmour,Clapton,Hendrix and so many more. i need some sort of structured plan to pick up the instrument i love most but have neglected terribly...it's either that or start fresh w/ the violin or cello.
sorry so long-the writer in me takes over and i tend to post novellas. lol
any advice???


----------



## gaktattack

17 gauge is what they use for blood draws as anything smaller shreds blood cells.  Its doable but I wouldnt reccomend it.

For hand strength alone chording an acoustic for 2 weeks should do. Chord your acoustic until failure, then go to your electric to build dexterity. If your finger tips are too sore dab em with super glue.  Im not that technically skilled. What I did that led to my best improvisation improvements was record a simple 3-5 chord repeating part. then play the appropriate scale over it. Use your tuner and you can play along with recordings. My favorite to jam over was Cream White Room.  I think its just e minor blues scale. Thats my best advice.  Like I said, Im not joe satriani.


Oh, how I got into it. When I was 14 I took intro to guitar after 3 years of trumpet. My dad said "Son, if you play guitar you'll get more puss than you'll know what do with".  From then to 18 I basically just knew major chords and dicked around not advancing.  When I went to community college I had a lot of free time and literally just wen to the library and checked out a book on guitar.  It had blues, pentatonic, and dorian scales, and all the chords for each key.  I just copied the pages with the scales and started working on them.  At university I got my casino and became a raging alcoholic and would pop adderall and play 5 hours a night for maybe 10 months.  That was my time of most intense growth as a guitarist.  Then about 1 year ago while unemployed I decided I would learn how to play like hendrix, and spent 2 months working on the thumb barred chords. Now its second nature even on my 12 string.  Learning new things is the only way to advance, practice time should be spent 50/50 on review and new material, but I usually am more like 99/1. I play for my own enjoyment.

Also with hendrix style is double stops.  So from an A position major chord you slide up a whole step bar, and play 2 strings at once and hammer on and pull off with your ring finger, this works with the DGB strings, and on B you can bend it.  Instead of playing the chord you can double stop the whole time and it adds a whole different flavor.  Then on the chords you play in the E position, you use your pinky on the whole step from your bar on strings GBe.

I recorded a demo of the double stops for you. Its called Hendrix Style on  http://www.myspace.com/emptyflaskcatastrophy.  On the recording I misspoke, It starts on D5 double stops for D5 are done at E5 postion, then BM, then A Major G Major , I do it twice.
Its not in the list on the main page, you have to click See ALL Featured.


----------



## aveoturbo

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> aveoturo...you can delete or edit any of your own posts...just use the edit button and you will see the delete option. i'll go ahead and do it for you...actually i will edit it and let you try to delete it-if you still want to.you didn't say anything out of line-this is a social thread and bullshitting is what makes it so much fun.
> let me know if you need anything. i had to be gone a few days due to illness but i am pretty much a Bl junkie-but in a good way.so i am usually around.
> take it easy and keep stopping by and be part of the lulz.
> looking forward to talking with you more!
> much peace and love.....skillz
> 
> hey everybody-i know i suck-i had actual Bl work to catch up on but i'll be back later today to shoot the shit and spread the love.
> hope you all are well!
> 
> Much peace and love................................skillz



Dude, thanks!  Had no idea.  Cleaned up two unnecessary posts.

Gak- You are interesting as fuck!


----------



## the toad

@gak- sweet jesus... 17guage!?!.... get some insulin syringes... I don't  iv/I'm but once in a blue moon these days but even back when I was a dilaudid junkie and doing it all day everyday I never have stuck myself with anything bigger than like a 26g

Go to the pharmacy and get some BD brand 1cc 28g x 1/2" insulin syringes... or 5/8-3/4" if your veins are harder to find (I'm skinny and my veins are shallow... so I like super short needles... if your huskier then a tad longer up to say 3/4" is better....


----------



## xxxyyy

so hey, i'm back from my self-imposed internet exile, needed to catch up on my reading, school's starting soon and i'll have little time to slog through beckett's collected dramatic work once it starts. miserably broke once more. which fucking sucks. living on ramen and rolling tobacco for the time being, my own damned fault, got robbed for hanging around the wrong part of town at the wrong time, looking to score smack. eh drug habits... i'm all about done with them.


----------



## herbavore

I think Ramen _is _a drug


----------



## gaktattack

You mean like a curry scented laxative?


----------



## aveoturbo

Boring night for TV.  Might go light up my....  Hookah.


----------



## xxxyyy

huh. haven't yet gotten diarrhea from it, but it's far from good eating. dirt cheap though, i can basically live on 3-4 bucks a day plus whatever fruit i can pick in the garden because only ramen sounds like scurvy to me.


----------



## stalkwalk

Well im sorry you got robbed cause if you scored having nothing to eat prolly wouldnt bother you as much


----------



## Captain.Heroin

herbavore said:


> *Why I love my town*: this morning I stopped by a used furniture store that was advertised to open at 10 and it was about a quarter after 10 when the person that was supposed to be opening the store came charging into the parking lot. There were three of us waiting to go in so when she opened up we all trooped in together but she couldn't figure out how to turn the lights on; so she called her boss and he was directing her as to where to find the switch and she said right in front of all of us customers, "well, you know I _am_ blonde and on top of that I just smoked a bowl before I came in, but yeah, I see it now."
> All four of us (3 blondes and one grey) had a good laugh and we ranged in age from 38 to 87! (I know the specific ages because before she opened the store the 3 of us were discussing age related things and told each other our ages.
> So, reason #1: you could tell your boss you smoked a bowl and not get fired on the spot.
> reason #2: nobody really cared that she was 10 minutes late.
> and reason #3: four women didn't feel the need to lie about their age.
> 
> Have a day with at least one good laugh in it, everybody!



 I loved that story!  Thanks for sharing.  

Speaking of weed, I have some of the best weed ever.  It is definitely the only medicine I can regularly use for my tendinitis.  The medications I have received prescriptions from are NSAIDs which I can't use regularly, as they do a great deal of damage to the stomach lining, and potentially kidneys and liver.  


...

BTW - 17 G needles?   That's fucking insanely huge!  I would never use anything but a 31G for IV usage.  I normally only use 29G for IM usage.


----------



## stalkwalk

So whats everybody on its Friday and I'm excited ill be in the warms hands of opiates in less than 24 hours


----------



## the toad

Boil up some ramen noodles... pour off the water... then add a lil scoop of cream cheese and a lil scoop of sour cream and the seasoning packet and stir it up...


----------



## the toad

Not too much longer


----------



## gaktattack

Yeah, thatd retardify me and give me the schiz paranoia. Looks tasty though, too bad bud gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## aveoturbo

Chemically Insane said:


> Not too much longer



Please, you need to stop putting porn in the NMI Social Thread.  Wait, who I am I kidding?!?  Its so beautiful sir.  Cant take my eyes off of it...

So, another boring saturday spent sitting around on BL doing nothing.  I have 8 hours at work with nothing to do.  Whats on everybody's schedule for today?


----------



## JoshE

<----------------- is pissed  About to hit the town, Should be awesome!


----------



## coelophysis

Chemically Insane said:


> Boil up some ramen noodles... pour off the water... then add a lil scoop of cream cheese and a lil scoop of sour cream and the seasoning packet and stir it up...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL!

I'm glad to see you here Laika, how've you been doing?


----------



## coelophysis

I've been doing pretty well. My computer has been acting up so I haven't been able to spend much time on BL unfortunately.
Other than that I'm just patiently waiting to close on this house so I can get the hell out of here before we start seeing some snow.

How have you been?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> I've been doing pretty well. My computer has been acting up so I haven't been able to spend much time on BL unfortunately.
> Other than that I'm just patiently waiting to close on this house so I can get the hell out of here before we start seeing some snow.
> 
> How have you been?


 
I've been doing OK.  I just got internet at my place so I'll be around a whole bunch more, and I can contribute a lot more than I have been.  :D

I have had quite a bunch of problems recently but I have settled into California nicely.  %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

stopping by to say hey and tell you guys I love you!

....................... skillz


----------



## JoshE

Hey skillz!

Hope your feeling better!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Much better...thank,yo!!!
How about you my Smod in shining armor???

everyone else,I've been away a few days-sick. sucks but always turns out alright!!! hope you are all well and that we crank this social back up!!!

Much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Hahaha thanks skillz!

Glad you're are back too and please try and stick around! Anyway, just finished work which means the weekend has arrived  Tonight ill be drinking Corona and playing the Battlefield 3 BETA! Booyaaahh %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm always happy to see you post here Skillz!  :D

I'm doing good today, and I hope everyone else is doing fine as well.


----------



## effie

Hey there NMI-crew! As Basic Drug Discussion is the featured forum at the mo I thought I'd pop by and say hi, and give our forum a plug (not literally, hehe..) Check the sticky at the top of this forum for more info!

We've got a fact of the month competition on the go at the moment - current theme is stimulants/uppers, and we're looking for interesting/fun/useful facts submitted by any green or bluelighter in our social thread. Winner gets a custom made title, and widespread respect and adoration 

Okay, advertising out the way.. how's it going, NMIers? How you are all well


----------



## JoshE

Good to see you out this way effffffiiiiieeeeeee  I'm sitting here drinking JD's deciding whether to go to the Royal Show..


----------



## effie

Good to see you too JoshEEEEE 

I'm drinking wine and debating whether I can sleep, is waaay past my bedtime. Hmm..


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

morning.guys...i just woke up- still have sleep in my eyes but I'm on BL!!! lol....can you say"BL crack head?" 
Hope everyone is well-I know A couple of you are waiting to hear from me in reply to PMs. Sorry I've been sick and then crazy busy here!!! But I'll get on the replies today!
I love your guts,everyone!!!
Much peace and love....................................skillz


----------



## xxxyyy

skillz - is your health better finally?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

oh yeah...i just fell asleep earlier after talking to you. leg is on the mend and my MRSA staph infection is all clear. Mom's cancer is still "unknown" and my new niece will be here via c-section on 10/10/11. my moods are out of whack(bipolar) but me and my psychiatrist are on it so-things still suck,but my attitude doesn't. like the saying goes........."this,too,shall pass" and it always does.
hey-congrats-you are a Bluelighter now!!! I am still going to be in touch-I just got way to busy and was over multitasking.How are you? I hope you are well!!
Much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Oooohhhhh MRSA is not an infection you want to have.  Not that you want infections anyway, but if you could choose one, that would not be high on most peoples lists.  I had a staph infection from my recent surgeries.  I am still on antibiotics from June.  Cant wait until I am done as my GI tract is just futzed up and even with a probiotic, I pretty much have diarrhea every day.  The infection is actually what caused my second and ultimately my third surgery (if I didnt need the second one I wouldnt have had to have the third one).  Glad your feeling better dude!  Wouldn't wish this on my worst enemies.


----------



## the toad

I wrecked my car yesterday  

I got knocked unconscious for a  couple minutes.. hit my head and shoulder pretty hard on the pillar.. but came to and got out under my own power and told the ambulance they weren't needed...

This is basicly the driveway to my house... I was slowing down to make the turn from highway speed and just as I'm getting on the brakes and moving onto the shoulder a cat runs out and ihit the brakes harder and it twitched a lil since I was already turningand got in the gravel and it was like "ok hand on the chest were gonna hit hard"... I took out 2 big orange trees and about 80 feet of chainlink fence...

The first pic with it up on its end is how it landed... the tow truck was just hooking up to it but hadn't lifted or moved it yet...


----------



## aveoturbo

Poor Subaru.  A beautiful car like this is hard to see (car enthusiast and owner of Scooby myself).  

MOST IMPORTANTLY you were ok.  Cars are replaceable, you are not.  At least not yet....


----------



## the toad

Shit'll buff out... lol

I'm pretty sure its just body damage... I'm planning on fixing it... I really love her


----------



## aveoturbo

Is that the N/A version or turbo?  I notice you got the fancy rims that hint towards it being the turbo version but lacks the other visual cues.  Either way, its def. a nice car... err, was/will be lol


----------



## mebalzitch

what's poppin? meb here..


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Fuck CI...that just shot my PTSD into over drive. I'll have to scan the photos of my near fatal car accident. It's fucked up. I can't believe I didn't die...or get arrested for screaming at the very nice off duty officer trying to help me. I was sandwiched in and he kept saying"it's ok,everything is fine,but I need you to calm down."
to which I replied"NO!!! What I need to do is get the fuck up out of here!!!" I think he was shocked bc I was a chick,I was sober,and my ass was  not only alive but ripping my shattered knee from the dash board trying to get out of that fucker. Almost 6 years and I still have panic attacks. Let it be a lesson to you all-NEVER text and drive. In fact,don't do anything but drive when driving. 
fuckin sure you're ok??? i had no idea the shit you could fuck up internally from a car wreck. how is the cat??? you are so sweet to swerve for a kitty. I would do the same-if I ever get behind the wheel of a car again. Glad you are here to tell us about it. If you have any fucked up feelings or non drug related symptoms-take your ass to the ER. I'm seriously!!!
Love your guts-especially since they are still inside you...............skillz


----------



## mebalzitch

hey skillz- thanx for takin the hands on  to my prob here. tried PM - 1 every 3 hrs is all they give me. don't know if i am putting this in the right place, but besides the NMI post which i see and am credited with, i made several phantom posts- 4 or 5 in test area, 1 homeless thread, and at least a few responses to some threads, mostly in "the dark side", i think. not overly worried about the count, just trying for the interaction here, y know? i sent a "contact us" msg to admin after i received your 1st response. lemme know what you find. much gratitude. oh- to make things tougher, our interweb connection on this rock is excrutiatingly slow, especially tonight. fml.


----------



## mebalzitch

*how's this?*

whats up skillz? we press send simultaneous-like or what? tryin here. i know you are too. gratitude.


----------



## mebalzitch

except is this the social thread. warning- you may be dealing with a moron


----------



## mebalzitch

*hello?*

i am posting away here. is there anybody out there?


----------



## mebalzitch

*dadgum*

hmmmm.... something askew methinks.


----------



## mebalzitch

so is this a post yet?
i guess so. I don't know what you did, or more likely, what i did wrong, but thanks.


----------



## JoshE

^ Hey man, Welcome


----------



## mebalzitch

finally up. good to be. thanx all.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i see your post count is finally showing...wish i could take the credit but i can't. just happy to talk w/ you til it straightened out!!!


----------



## mebalzitch

I am certain you played a vital role there, skillz, and i am appreciative. any clue what the issue was?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you will have to contact an admin on that one...all i did was stay in touch and do my best to figure it out. my powers as a Mod are limited...but i did not forget about you.


----------



## the toad

aveoturbo said:


> Is that the N/A version or turbo?  I notice you got the fancy rims that hint towards it being the turbo version but lacks the other visual cues.  Either way, its def. a nice car... err, was/will be lol



Its the N/A 2.5... with ported and milled heads, reground cams, intake and exhaust, megan coilovers, 235/40ZR18 nitto 555's and about 500 pounds of weight reduction... she's not a drag racer... she's built for canyon carving... I like keeping a "sleeper" look... keeps "the man" at bay


----------



## the toad

I'm  always good in car wrecks... wether I'm driving or a passenger I never get hurt beyond bumps and bruises and such... invariably people at the crash scene always tell me I'm lucky to be alive yet I always walk away essentially unscathed... this is about the 8th time (3rd with me at the wheel)... albeit in my opinion this one was pretty minor as far as "hard wrecks" go...



skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Fuck CI...that just shot my PTSD into over drive. I'll have to scan the photos of my near fatal car accident. It's fucked up. I can't believe I didn't die...or get arrested for screaming at the very nice off duty officer trying to help me. I was sandwiched in and he kept saying"it's ok,everything is fine,but I need you to calm down."
> to which I replied"NO!!! What I need to do is get the fuck up out of here!!!" I think he was shocked bc I was a chick,I was sober,and my ass was  not only alive but ripping my shattered knee from the dash board trying to get out of that fucker. Almost 6 years and I still have panic attacks. Let it be a lesson to you all-NEVER text and drive. In fact,don't do anything but drive when driving.
> fuckin sure you're ok??? i had no idea the shit you could fuck up internally from a car wreck. how is the cat??? you are so sweet to swerve for a kitty. I would do the same-if I ever get behind the wheel of a car again. Glad you are here to tell us about it. If you have any fucked up feelings or non drug related symptoms-take your ass to the ER. I'm seriously!!!
> Love your guts-especially since they are still inside you...............skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Damn CI I am so sorry to hear that!  

I'm hoping that you had insurance.


----------



## the toad

Yep I have full coverage


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm glad to hear that.  %)

Those are some crazy pictures though!  I hope you don't have any pain from the accident.


----------



## the toad

My back it a little sore and I got a bump on my head and a bruised shoulder but no big deal... 2 aleve and Its hardly noticeable


----------



## muvolution

Damn CI - that is no way to treat a subie. Shoulda got on the gas after you started sliding... it's the only way to recover. 

I hope you are buying at least a WRX with the insurance money. 

I gotta get a clutch, so I'm just going to drop an ACT lightweight flywheel in it when it's apart... probably a new y-pipe for the intercooler, and I'm going to strip either one or both of the catalytic converters out of my down-pipe (my car is registered somewhere you don't need emissions). Also, my buddy just got a COBB thingy for his car, so I am going to take his old piggyback chip. Also have a MBC and boost gauge waiting to go in. 

Those are sick rims, what brand are those?


----------



## the toad

I just saw my baby again today.... she's being transported as I'm typing this to a repair shop that I used to work for.... 

Believe me I drive race cars and know how to drive very well... this was just one of those times.... had just got up and was groggy and hungry on the way home with a breakfast burrito and coffee  and soda that I just picked up and yea....

When I'm out rippin around I get loose all the time its fun.... but this was just a big compilation of inattention... I wasn't driving fast or anything else.... 

It was kinda like this.... in my head in a split second..

"the car behind me is following me.... are they gonna hit me? No.. just my neighbor in their new car gonna go the same place as me... FUCKING CAT... oh this isn't gonna be good... were in the gravel, no steering or brakes anymore...were gonna miss the telephone pole I think but were mowing down some trees... hands to the chest chin down and were gonna ride it out..."

I was knocked out when I hit the trees and stopped


----------



## muvolution

Do you know what the 2.5RS is putting down in terms of whp?

I'm at 205, it should be going up after the lightweight flywheel, exhaust work, and chip. Oh, not to mention the extra 5 psi of boost. 

Does the 2.5RS have the same MOMO interior as the WRX? 

next car... 22B. I wish.


----------



## the toad

The rims are 18x8's from discount tire direct dot  com.... the brand is "drag"


----------



## muvolution

man, I fuckin love Discount Tire. A friend of mine is the manager, and I got these for COST. which is rediculous.

/Enkei wheels.

*NSFW*: 









my car:


----------



## Mangor

I don't have my car yet lmao but when I do my car is gonna be a Subaru Outback.  Not bad I suppose, for a first car, pretty spacious, good mileage, good for highventures.


----------



## the toad

I will probably drive this car till the day I die... welll not this rental turd... but my baby impreza... she was never a wrx... she didn't wanna be... she didn't care... she's taught many lessons to wrx's... she doesn't start fights or anything she just wants to get everybody up and dancing....


----------



## Mangor

Those cars are sick, are they in any sort of affordable range for a high schooler?


----------



## aveoturbo

We just picked up a black '11 WRX hatch this last April.  All I got to say is that it is balls.  We wanted the Sti but couldnt justify the extra $10k when all you get is 30 extra ponies, some suspension goodies and a turn dial to set what kind of surface your on.  If I was 18 again in this situation, I would do it but now we got some real stuff to worry about.  Like real bills and things.  Im not saying they are bad cars by any means, we drove both cars, but we just couldnt justify it.  The Sti to the WRX is like Coke is to Crack.  It gets ya high, it just gets ya there a bit differently.  Maybe thats a bad analogy.  

I used to love modifying cars.  Dont know jack really.  But, me + haynes manual +other how-to manuals + beer/tools = weekend of fun

We almost built a turbo Aveo (hence screen name) and we were going to show it at HIN Chicago but we couldn't finish in time and we worked on it until an hour before the show.  We were fully prepared to limp it down to the show once it was built but we ran in to too many hang ups being that it was an all custom build.  Finally said fuck it and bought an Eagle Talon TSI but it was more work than it was worth.  Then sold that for money to buy a Jeep.  Jeep got totaled and then we used the insurance money for a downpayment on the Scooby.  Cool thing is, before we bought the Scooby, we came out ahead on the whole situation $4500 thanks to the Jeep getting totaled.  :D


----------



## aveoturbo

Mangor said:


> Those cars are sick, are they in any sort of affordable range for a high schooler?



For sure.  Maybe not those ones per se, but, you could get a slightly older one thats still decent for around $3-5k.


----------



## the toad

Mine is just a 2002 impreza wagon not a wrx... keep it close to stock and treat her right and they are awesome... they are amazing cars in stock trim.... if you cant go out and humiliate corvettes and beemers and porches that think they wanna go fast in the twisties in a bone stock impreza  with sticky tires... you need driving school, not horsepower....


----------



## JoshE

Nissan Silvia FTW. I had an S13. Affordable, cheap parts and fuck me are they quick. Although mine was constantly sideways rather than going straight  Kaaz 2 way diff didn't help that hahaha.


----------



## xxxyyy

almost done with a fifth of cheap vodka and only mildly buzzed but in the maudlin/self-pitying/autoaggressive sort of way
should i snort my last five pregabalin or not?


----------



## xxxyyy

almost done with a fifth of cheap vodka and only mildly buzzed but in the maudlin/self-pitying/autoaggressive sort of way
should i snort my last five pregabalin or not?


----------



## aveoturbo

Dont snort lyrica, wtf?


----------



## herbavore

Chemically Insane said:


> I wrecked my car yesterday





Whoa CI! I'm glad you're okay! 

Back in 2008 Tyler and Caleb hit black ice coming home from snowboarding in _my_ Subaru so they slowed down to about 10 mph but were still sliding on the turns so Tyler literally slowed down to a crawl. On the next sharp turn they just rolled slow motion off the cliff. 5 guys, 5 snowboards, heavy boots, helmets etc. and Caleb wasn't in a seatbelt in the middle back. The car rolled 6 times over 150 ft down the cliff and bounced off two trees until it finally was stopped (upside down and airborne) by a power pole. The car was done for--all windows blown out, roof smashed in, sides caved in, but somehow nobody died. Here's the real kicker though: as they were crawling up this cliff, Caleb sees headlights and thinks oh, good--I must be at the road. No, it was the next car (another Subaru)to hit the ice going at about 15 mph when she hit and it just went off straight airborne and Caleb had to hit the ground as it went over his head! That girl hit a tree and landed upright and they all lived except the two cars So much for the all wheel drive w/o chains, but I can't complain about the body strength.

Did your airbag go off?


----------



## aveoturbo

^That had to be some scary shite yo!


----------



## effie

Eek for the car-wrecking, scary!

Just thought I'd pop in to remind everyone that the featured forum (see sticky at the top of this forum) at the mo is the wonderful Basic Drug Discussion! Take a look at the featured forum sticky and come over to our social (link in my sig) to say hi, enter our "fact of the month" competition (funny/fascinating/useful facts about stims and uppers - enter in our social thread) or post any of your basic drug queries for us and our lovely regulars to help you with (as long as it fits with our guidelines  )

We're a friendly bunch so don't be shy :D

How are all our new members tonight?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sorry to be offline today-JoshE and I had some hard hitting issues that we rocked out like "wonder twins" and we were both on for many hours yesterday.
Saw my psychiatrist today and tweaked some meds so I should be on a much healthier sleep cycle and my participation will increase as a result. Also got Feature Forums rollin' for round two and am finishing up the new NMI Adoption Program. I put a lot into both and am very proud of the work I have done.
So i am continuing my leave for the rest of the day to catch up on sleep-already got some good zzzzz's in since my session and added meds. I  just woke to pee(sorry-i am blunt ) and wanted to check in w/ my peeps and send a HUGE thanks to those of you who really stepped up and helped out in NMI the past couple of days. i will be reaching out to you individually tomorrow so be on the lookout. You guys really did a kick ass job and it is so nice to see so many more members being a part of welcoming each noob who posts an intro thread. It's a great feeling and why I love being apart of NMI.
I love your guts,everyone.
Much peace.love and gratitude..........skillz


----------



## herbavore

oopsy!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hello socialites!!! just woke from some much needed, HARDCORE, uninterrupted sleep. I fell a bazigalidamillio times better. (yes that IS a word bc I say so  ).
The meds have an uncomfy side effect that leaves me a bit lethargic and "fuzzy headed" for a while after waking,but it goes away and once I've been on them for a while,the side effect will simply lessen and dissipate. so,i am up and moving-feeling good,just waiting for the fuzziness to pass-and it will and i will be back to chat in a while to socialize and welcome some new members and invite them to join us here. Hope you all are well and look forward to catching up and chatting with you guys and gals later.
Much peace and love......................................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Always feels good to get that much needed sleeps.  I know I will be tomorrow (no work and no physical therapy).


----------



## the toad

Thanks effie... I'm now subscribed there as well


----------



## effie

^ Awesome! 

Skillz, take care of yourself lovely  glad you got some good sleep!

I wanna adopt someone! :D


----------



## JoshE

^ Adopt me please


----------



## effie

Okay! :D

Although you've been a member longer than me *and* you're a smod. Maybe it should be the other way round?


----------



## the toad

I could be adopted and taught "the way of the mod"... lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sorry about yesterday,everyone...i never returned...i was till in no shape.

effie i'll put you down for adoption program!!!  yay!!! ...thank you. JoshE &CI-i'll put you down as well-just PM me confirmation!!! 
love your guts,guys and gals.......................skillz

my bad to everyone. i should have not mentioned AP(Adoption Program) as it has not been rolled out...let's not discuss it too much as it may confuse noobs since i have not yet posted the thread...when i do post-1st thing will be BLers and staff who want to volunteer to create a master list...i am making this worse by posting this here bc it won't make sense until it happens.
basically the delay is w/ good reason. if you want to volunteer...send me a PM so it doesn't get even more confusing.so sorry-this is my fault-i take full responsibility. no worries...we will be at max speed very soon.

*Thank you to everyone who has helped out in welcoming the past few days.....it is much appreciated. JoshE i will PM you-i'm sorry i appear to have left you w/ the brunt of things. You rock,my Smod in shining armor!!!*

that is all for now.
Much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## coelophysis

Hi NMI 
I drew this palm tree on an ipad for ya'll with my finger tip.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

awesome...ur amazing Laika!!!
i love your guts!
much peace and love................ skillz


----------



## JoshE

That is pretty awesome Laika!


----------



## coelophysis

Hey thanks guys! lu2 skillz 
First attempt at ipad art. I definitely need to get a stylus. 

How is everyone here?


----------



## effie

Laika, that's amazing! :D

I'm okay thanks - just quickly checking by BL as am quite busy but thought I'd pop my head in here


----------



## JoshE

I'm good Laika, how are you man?

effie, thanks for helping out around NMI by the way  Appreciate it


----------



## effie

No worries! Gotta promote BDD while we are your featured forum 

I like it here too, always lovely meeting new BLers! You guys do an excellent job making it so friendly and welcoming


----------



## the toad

Hello nmi... I'm having myself a fine evening of playing my guitar... mostly stevie ray vaughan... "vodoo chile" and "the sky is crying" in particular... I need a new amp


----------



## effie

Nice, CI! I need a new amp too.. and to actually start playing my guitar too, hah.

Off to sleep again, take it easy NMI crew


----------



## JoshE

^ Sweet dreams effie 

I'm heading out to the Casino tonight to socialise. Will probably hit up the clubs too if they're playing something decent.


----------



## effie

Casino, nice! Have fun :D

I'm off to get a new piercing with a few friends, then to some pubs in the nicer part of town. Should be a good day


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys 
Going to a Sea Glass Convention today that fortunately wound up in my town this year out of all the places they do their annual shindig. 
It's today and tomorrow & I'm fucking pumped cause I'm a fucking nerd.

You also get a chance to win $1,000 if you have the coolest shard of sea glass.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

s'up socialites...stopping by to say hello and i SWEAR i am going to be back "on the reg"(as  in 24/7 Bluelighting) very soon...i feel like that has become my catch phrase.
I miss you guys and Bl in general and thank you all for helping out w/ welcoming our new members...you guys are saving my ass fo sho!!!
love your guts,guys and gals......................skillz


----------



## effie

Hey Skillz, lovely to see you back again! Don't put too much pressure on yoursef to return "full time" - your own wellbeing is the most imprtant thing, and I am sure all the staff here have your back 

Easing yourself back in might be the best plan? That's what I did - no pressure, just pop in when you feel able. I miss BL when I'm away but sometimes you just need a break 

Much  to you lady!


----------



## JoshE

Well I'm so glad i went out last night. I didn't do to well at roulette, only made $25 which is better than nothing i guess. The good thing is though, i hooked up with a chick who is from Finland. She is just fucking awesome and we hit things off pretty much straight away 

I'm going to meet up with her during the week to show her around the city and our beaches etc etc. Life is good


----------



## effie

:D !

Good work, Josh. My night was far less exciting.. on the plus side, we seem to have some kind of storm going on outside. I want lightning!


----------



## JoshE

I've always had a thing for thunderstorms! The power and lighting is just insanely awesome. You really come to appreciate mother nature when you actually experience something like Cyclones.


----------



## effie

Me too, they are so exhilarating! Sadly it seems to have died down and is more just grey and damp now. Good old British weather. Never experienced a cyclone...


----------



## JoshE

Argh damn.

I lived in the Northern Territory for 6 years and went through quite a few Cyclones..As exhilarating as they are, they're also pretty deadly  We had a huge tree get up-rooted by the winds and just missed our house. I also remember sitting in the lounge room, thenall of a sudden someone's tin shed started rolling down our street 

Scary stuff.


----------



## Dave

Wow, this is practically a modthread in here. It's like we're scaring away the new folk.

@JoshE: I love a good storm, and I have to say that the mental image of someone's shed rolling down the street did give me a chuckle. Of course, in my version it was a happy little rolling shed, singing an innocent little tra-la-la tune as it rolled toward the freeway.

Don't judge.


----------



## JoshE

Lol Dave 

As for this social being like a modthread, I know man!  Where's all the Greenlighter's at?


----------



## the toad

Where is everybody? Hopefully out harvesting their crops as I've been... only 2 plants left to go... another week for the purple kush I'm thinking and 2 or 3 for the silver haze


----------



## aveoturbo

Is it wrong that those pics gave me a boner?


----------



## xxxyyy

woooo. just got out of the psych ward for judge ordered observation. word to the wise: do not discontinue your meds, then consume 2c-e, 5-meo-dalt, alcohol, ghb and some 'speed' (actual amphetamine percentage unknown but low).
this would have sucked less if i could blame it on anyone but my own moronic self


----------



## aveoturbo

^that sounds exciting!


----------



## coelophysis

I hope I reincarnate into a hatchetfish.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

s'up my loves?? sorry i have been scarce....fucking life!!! I wish I lived in Bl...lol  !!!!  just stopping by to say I wish I were high(I'd kill for some herb-been clean over a month-well over a month,so long i obviously can't remember!) and tell you all I love you,miss you and am thinking about you!!!
THANKS to EVERYONE who has pitched in and helped with welcoming out new members lately!!! you have no idea how much you are appreciated! 
also-my 2nd anti psychotic regime is almost over-i've tapered down and tonight should be my last dose(i had a bad 6 weeks of repeating manias,most likely due to my personal injuries stress and my family). My new niece is 9 days old and her older sis-almost 4- have both had sinus problems-they had the baby on IV antibiotics and of course I've also been battling a nasty cold and have not even seen her yet and have been distant from my older nice bc it would hurt me greatly to make them sicker-plus my mom's cancer is back-3 tumors,the most dangerous in her liver so all that has added to my absence...if you can-send some love and healing enery my way for my family and myself. it would be great;y appreciated. 
anyway-regardless of all that now that my meds are leveling back out i will be around a bit more-just maybe a bit slow or preoccupied so if i don't reply to a post or PM right away-forgive me...I will get back to you. I just wanted you guys to know what was up bc you have become such a big part of my life and I truly love you all.
Thank you for letting me be a part of your lives!!!

Much peace and love........................skillz


----------



## the toad

Skillz, I got craploads of love and healing energy laying around... I'm definately pussing it to good use and sending it your way...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^right back at ya,baby!!!! 
THANK YOU!!!!

With MUCH peace and love.............................skillz


----------



## herbavore

Skillz, I'm sending it! So many people around here (and outside of here in my life) are going through really tough times right now. One horrendous thing after another. All I can think of is this: let's be grateful for each other, it's one bright star in a pretty dark sky.


----------



## the toad

Haha I meant "putting"... lmao


----------



## noimnotproud

you all seem so connected and friendly. i don't wanna make this awkward but can we be friends? hahahaha I'm geeking on vyvanse and literally described my life in my introduction... when's harvest on that plant? some nice purp in it!!!!


----------



## herbavore

noimnotproud said:


> you all seem so connected and friendly. i don't wanna make this awkward but can we be friends? hahahaha I'm geeking on vyvanse and literally described my life in my introduction... when's harvest on that plant? some nice purp in it!!!!



Good for you for jumping in--you're pretty friendly yourself Welcome and just keep jumping right in--it's a very friendly bunch here.


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening herbavore, how are things?


----------



## herbavore

^ I'm good but it is no longer evening yesterday but almost evening today so I sent you a PM.


----------



## coelophysis

I never expect immediate responses, no worries.
Glad to be in touch with you


----------



## the toad

Holy crap... just got a zip of shrooms... I haven't had shrooms since way back in the day and they never did much so I never was into them... but went out on a limb cuz my guy said they were fire... and I'm fucked off just a cap and a stem... wow good stuff here...


----------



## JoshE

^ Awesome man, have fun! 

Well i go back to work tomorrow after having nearly a week off due to have a Sebaceous Cyst removed from my knee. Defiantly not the most comfortable thing to sit through


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

so what is up my lovelies??? been missing you guys due to real life
oh well,things are looking up and i am feeling better as well.
what is everyone else up to these days???

Much peace and love........................skillz


----------



## the toad

Ok so here is the new ride... bone stock eclipse GSX... all wheel drive and turbocharged... and guess what... all I needed was different hub-centric rings and a set of lug nuts...  about 40 bucks... and my 225/40/18's off my impreza fit nicely I think

Stock 16" wheels





And the 18 inchers and sticker tires =)


----------



## JoshE

^ Sick dude.

Are you going to leave it stock-ish or do you have plans for future mods?


----------



## the toad

Probly pretty stock... idk I like to think about shit but don't like spending much on something ill wanna take out and wreck lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Don't you dare C.I.!!! Those last pictures made me so grateful you were ok- my PTSD kicked in,you were lucky!
I'm glad you git your new ride,sweetie! she is beautiful!!!

Much peace and love.......................................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Chemically Insane said:


> Probly pretty stock... idk I like to think about shit but don't like spending much on something ill wanna take out and wreck lol



Yea i know what you mean. I once owned a S13 Silvia that had a few cosmetic/engine mods and was going to leave it as it was, but it didn't take long for the mod bug to bite.

I ended up spending countless $ on it and ended up wrapping it around a tree


----------



## the toad

Yea I'm quite succeptible to repairing and replacing with better equipment... but I'm old enuf that I still want it to be reliable and everyday driveable... its not slow... Its definately faster than the impreza... if ima upgrade something its going to be going thru the suspension with coilovers swaybarsand all newbushings... it handles well but the shocks feel a bit worn...

I only paid 3k for it... its got 220k on it but its had all its services done and stuff and the guy had all the records and such... plus even if it blows up the 4g63 engines are common, cheap and have massive aftermarket support products... 

It was basicly a choice between this, a toyota 4runner, or a  jeep cherokee... I want four/all wheel drive was my primary search parameter and tbhose are 3 I found that seemed good... this one seemed like it would be the most reliable... and even if its not then at least I'm putting money into something I enjoy driving instead of just basic transportation...

Don't stress @skillz... I'm pretty good... even when I fuck up and get out of line I always manage to come up with a plan-B and not die... apparently I'm a very difficult animal to kill lmao... your super sweet... and you've only known me recently.... I'm pretty laid back and easygoing these days... back in my jack and coke and smack days I used to actually go out and try shit to see if it would kill me... I had this attitude of life is all fate and ima do whatever I want because I'm just gonna die when I die so there's no use trying to avoid it...


----------



## JoshE

The suspension side of things is probably the better and safest thing to upgrade. Good choice. 3k for it too? Damn, that's cheap as compared to here lol. Although you have to find them first  Pretty rare down under.

Anyway NMI has taken a hit with losing two of its moderators  Now since it's just skillz and I, we are on the look out for someone to join the team. Get those Apps in people!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Re he he he heally?






Sorry to see CH go, though. 


I think Chemically Insane would be good for the job eh?/public nudge


----------



## herbavore

I nominate Badfish. (just another public nudge) Hi, JosheE, Skillz and Laika! Laika, I posted pictures of Davenport beach on the TDS photo thread--had the whole beach to myself last Tuesday--unexpected day off and 80 degrees, but no sea glass


----------



## the toad

I've been slacking big time here in nmi.. this thread is about the only one I check on a somewhat daily basis...

Today I was out skidding my car around in the mountains since its all rainy the roads up there are almost empty... no tourists or anything... fucking roads are super slick too cuz its both cold and wet... and pretty worn out so... traction is hard to find which is my favorite time to drive actually... there almost no traffic at all... nowim not so sure tho how much I likethis gsx all wheel drive isn't  at all like my impreza awd... plus the turbo definately takes a little getting used to when your trying to stay on path when you've got it sideways lol.... but really it drives pretty well... I think I like the subaru better in wet conditions and this one better in dry... this gsx gets a ton of understeer when its wet... I don't get it on dry pavement but it was bad today... but then again changing the shocks and swaybars may improve that  a lot seeing as the stockers are pretty wore out


----------



## ZionOnEarth~~~~o:)

What's good yall! Chillen' an illen' to Bob Marley wit some done-adge floatin' threw my system!X_X C.I.-That's a sick whip,man.Even if you do decide to mod it at some point,there's a lot you could do with that.I had a '04 Mustang for a bit,but it wasn't really my thing.Dope on highways but the handling was sketchy and it was automatic,so f that!


----------



## badfish45

herbavore said:


> I nominate Badfish. (just another public nudge) Hi, JosheE, Skillz and Laika! Laika, I posted pictures of Davenport beach on the TDS photo thread--had the whole beach to myself last Tuesday--unexpected day off and 80 degrees, but no sea glass


You're so sweet  and those pictures of Davenport are so lovely. 

Today...wasn't so great. But it sure could have been worse. I suppose that's all there is to say. Looking for better days.


----------



## JoshE

*herbavore*, great pics! 

How is everyone? Hopefully tonight I'll know if my mole that i had removed was cancerous or not...and get the stitches removed.


----------



## badfish45

^ Crossing my fingers for benign  

I'm doing much better. Great Friday, kind of a let down of a weekend however. It wasn't all bad, but there were some features of it that made it very unpleasant, including these really weird and kind of disturbing dreams that I keep having. Either way, it's a new day, so it's time to have a clean slate.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

noimnotproud said:


> you all seem so connected and friendly. i don't wanna make this awkward but can we be friends? hahahaha I'm geeking on vyvanse and literally described my life in my introduction... when's harvest on that plant? some nice purp in it!!!!


 sure you can be friends....that is what social s here for!!! nice to meet you! 


Chemically Insane said:


> I've been slacking big time here in nmi.. this thread is about the only one I check on a somewhat daily basis...


 all good...still can put in an app if you are up to it-OH...and volunteer for the NMI Adoption Program!!! you'd be perfect!!!


ZionOnEarth~~~~o:) said:


> What's good yall! Chillen' an illen' to Bob Marley wit some done-adge floatin' threw my system!X_X C.I.-That's a sick whip,man.Even if you do decide to mod it at some point,there's a lot you could do with that.I had a '04 Mustang for a bit,but it wasn't really my thing.Dope on highways but the handling was sketchy and it was automatic,so f that!


 Ahhhh...Bob Marley...can't go wrong w/ some tunes from him. Think I will post some Marley Music in the "Groovy Gallery" today!!! Welcome!!!


JoshE said:


> *herbavore*, great pics!
> 
> How is everyone? Hopefully tonight I'll know if my mole that i had removed was cancerous or not...and get the stitches removed.


 so what did the DR. say??? I had no idea   sending much peace,love and healing energy your way!!! 


badfish45 said:


> ^ Crossing my fingers for benign
> 
> I'm doing much better. Great Friday, kind of a let down of a weekend however. It wasn't all bad, but there were some features of it that made it very unpleasant, including these really weird and kind of disturbing dreams that I keep having. Either way, it's a new day, so it's time to have a clean slate.


 a little birdie tells me you might be interested in volunteering for the NMI Adoption Program!  Think about it!!! We sure could use you!


Laika said:


> Re he he he heally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to see CH go, though.
> 
> 
> I think Chemically Insane would be good for the job eh?/public nudge


I think both of you would!!! AND you would both be great for the Adoption program! Let me know!!!




herbavore said:


> Good for you for jumping in--you're pretty friendly yourself Welcome and just keep jumping right in--it's a very friendly bunch here.


How about you,my lovely lady??? Interested in the Adoption Program??? All you have to do is be willing to take on any new member who wants to be adopted...show them the ropes,help them out...it isn't a long term thing. Just enough to get them settled!!!
Think about it. 

**No hard feelings towards any who decline. No worries!!!**


Hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!

MUCH peace and love...................................skillz


----------



## badfish45

> a little birdie tells me you might be interested in volunteering for the NMI Adoption Program!  Think about it!!! We sure could use you!



I'd be more than happy to


----------



## JoshE

The mole ended up being Melanoma


----------



## Tripman

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> a little birdie tells me you might be interested in volunteering for the NMI Adoption Program!



When do I get my young padawan? I have much wisdom to impart 

Whats good NMI? I've never stepped into these hallowed halls. I thought it was about time.

Skillz 

Trip.


----------



## badfish45

JoshE said:


> The mole ended up being Melanoma



I'm really sorry to hear that mate  How bad is it? Cancer is a tough thing to go through, my friend died of it and my mom just survived it. PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------



## the toad

My brother had a chunk of skin cancer taken from his nose... lookedpretty nasty right after but healed up fine and you can't even tell really unless you know and look closely...


----------



## JoshE

Thanks guys.

I'm all good, I just have to be extremely careful in the sun from now on. My mum is also recovering from Kidney Cancer. She had Key Hole surgery which went well. She has made a full recovery but still has to take it easy and has to go back every few years to make sure her one Kidney is working properly.


----------



## JoshE

Yo,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## aveoturbo

Im ggoooooooooooooooooooodddddddddd!

Sup with you Josh?


----------



## JoshE

Hey man!

Not a lot tbh. I had today (Monday) off work which was nice. 3 day weekend FTW. Went out and got my haircut which was _way_ overdue lol 

How about you dude?


----------



## aveoturbo

Lucky!  I had to work today :-/

Just chilling with the ole lady, watching some old home movies.  Very nostalgic 

Did some massive hits of MXE earlier, kind of hard to type atm. Yay for backspace.  

Waiting for more newbs


----------



## JoshE

^ Sounds interesting 

Keen as to try MXE. Read a lot of good things about it.


----------



## the toad

Mxe for the win lol... awesome stuff... I'm on a little break from it right now... its been about a month since I had any... hopefully my tolerance will be gone when I get more in a couple weeks... after doing it everyday for  4 months straight I was averaging a gram a day and hardly even getting high... but in the beginning it was amazing... ima get a lil more in a couple weeks and see how much my tolerance has dropped.... hopefully a lot because I really loved this stuff before my tolerance got out of control....


----------



## aveoturbo

I love the shit out of MXE.  I have dropped most of my meds over the last 2 weeks and have been able to use it therapeutically.  Last night tho, I just dumpped a pile onto my laptop and railed that shit hard.  I was gone.  I'm suprised the above post I made up there makes any sense.


----------



## the toad

Yea its easy to overdo it... especially once tolerance staarts building... it becomes a different trip at higer doses with tolerance... you lose the fun parts and are just stuck with the general impairment of being fucked up lol


----------



## aveoturbo

In normalcy I just use a small amount, get the anti-depressant, pain killing, and anti-anxiety effects.  Every once in a while tho....  
I do about 3 small doses per day.  I find it to be amazing.  I fear long run consequences tho.  The fact that it's very understudied, and that the market for it can be shady can be scary to think about.  Mostly tho, I barely notice the drug is there. I just feel my anxiety and pain drop and then get happy for a long while.


----------



## badfish45

JoshE said:


> Yo,
> 
> How is everyone doing?



I'm doing good homie, just welcoming the noobs


----------



## nAON

I don't think I ever made an NMI thread. Is it too late?


----------



## aveoturbo

nAON said:


> I don't think I ever made an NMI thread. Is it too late?



No way!


----------



## Dave

Neither have I? Is it too late?


----------



## badfish45

Both you two. I'm making it your homework assignment to make an NMI!


----------



## Tripman

I never did either...

This forum requires that you wait 45 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds.
This forum requires that you wait 45 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.


----------



## nAON

We should have a collective 'old member welcome thread'


----------



## badfish45

^ That's an idea.


----------



## the toad

That's what I call bluelighters going green lol


----------



## aveoturbo

"BL senior citizen thread"


----------



## JoshE

^ lol.

In other news, Tuesday is done and dusted! Today is also pay day FTW


----------



## ZionOnEarth~~~~o:)

JoshE said:


> ^ lol.
> 
> In other news, Tuesday is done and dusted! Today is also pay day FTW



In other other news,every day for me is metha-"done" and dusted.And it's always FTW!


----------



## JoshE

^ WIN 

Do any of you noobs use aim? I don't usually use but since all you americans use it, i just downloaded it and created an account but it doesan't seem to be working 

If you guys use it, is it working on your end?


----------



## ZionOnEarth~~~~o:)

JoshE said:


> ^ WIN
> 
> Do any of you noobs use aim? I don't usually use but since all you americans use it, i just downloaded it and created an account but it doesan't seem to be working
> 
> If you guys use it, is it working on your end?



I use Pidgin for my Aim account and Ihaven't had any problems with it.


----------



## JoshE

Hmm...

Guess ill just leave it for now. Seems to be a connection error or some shit


----------



## Tripman

JoshE said:


> ^ WIN
> 
> Do any of you noobs use aim? I don't usually use but since all you americans use it, i just downloaded it and created an account but it doesan't seem to be working
> 
> If you guys use it, is it working on your end?



1st rule of being a non-american Mod... Download AIM.


----------



## JoshE

^ Done, but it's not working ..

MSN is much better IMO


----------



## Tripman

I use a Mac, so I hate MSN as a simple rule. AIM makes so much sense...

But then, my version of AIM _works_.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

High !

Popping in to say "high" and add up a few posts towards my first 50 on this site. If my screen name looks familiar to you, it is the only one that I use on any forum, so you may have seen me post elsewhere. I participate at a few forums, all relating to cannabis. Feel free to send a PM or shout out here if we have 'met' elsewhere. This looks like a fun place to hang, with a wide assortment of information to absorb !
<KZ>


----------



## badfish45

We are a chill group of people kindz ^_^ This is one of my favorite threads here and I'm sure you'll find it to be as well.


----------



## the toad

Ok so my mendo purps and super silver haze aredried and cured enouugh to smoke and damn are they fucking dank... the purple smells like grape diesel and the ssh is a pungent skunky lemon smell

Here's the purp





And the silver haze


----------



## xburtonchic

Tripman said:


> I use a Mac, so I hate MSN as a simple rule. AIM makes so much sense...
> 
> But then, my version of AIM _works_.



Macs FTW!  

AIM is just better than MSN in general... well at least it has been for the past 10 or so years I've been using it.  As a kid I was _always_ on AIM and my best friend was _always_ on MSN lol.  I do miss the old AIM though, not gonna lie.  It sort of bugs me how it's set up as a sort of mini social networking site now.


----------



## badfish45

Chemically Insane said:


> Ok so my mendo purps and super silver haze aredried and cured enouugh to smoke and damn are they fucking dank... the purple smells like grape diesel and the ssh is a pungent skunky lemon smell
> 
> Here's the purp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silver haze



That is some sexy bud my friend. Any purps is my favorite kind of weed. Well...one of them.


----------



## the toad

I'm super proud of both of those plants... 

I also grew some jilly bean, lemon og kush and blackberry kush... the blackberry looked good on the plant but was average to smoke... I have about a qp and ima make some hash oil ot of it... its stoney and frosty but really harsh smoking...

The jilly bean was super fast... I planted it last and it was done first... it smells like grapefruit and is really energetic and racy... that plant barely produced a couple zips tho and they're really light and fragile buds... a good plant but not super special...

The lemon kush came out very nicely despite being rained on for 2 days prior to harvesting... it smells like lemons and kush... smokes heavy but smooth... super stoney... I like to smoke that when I'm relaxing before bed... 

But the purp and the haze are total standouts... when I show them to ppl they are like holy crap... then I have them smell it and its like holy shit... then they smoke it and are like holy fuck 

Here they are about a week or so before harvesting


----------



## aveoturbo

JoshE said:


> ^ WIN
> 
> Do any of you noobs use aim? I don't usually use but since all you americans use it, i just downloaded it and created an account but it doesan't seem to be working
> 
> If you guys use it, is it working on your end?



I use AIM.  Aveoturbo is my handle.  Feel free to add me 

And CI, I hate when you post those beautiful pictures of bud.  It always makes me envious.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

Hey Chemi, those are some great looking pictures ! I almost want to have scratch-n-sniff for the web ! Thanks for sharing the potporn !

This lil' critter was hanging in my yard, and let me grab a pic.............






Not as cool as the plants IPA^ but thought it might bring a smile somewhere.

<KZ>


----------



## aveoturbo

CApture it and make it a pet :-D  jk, cool none the less KZ


----------



## the toad

I think that's  cooler than my plants... I've never even seen a salamander in cali... 

Pot will grow just about anywhere... salamander on the othher hand are fragile creatures and only live in environments that haven't been polluted or fucked up...

Between us diverting all the water in the state out of the rivers and watering the desert and cultivating and disinfecting and building everywhere else tends to drive out and eradicate most fragile members of the native animal populations...

Even at my house... 25 years ago we had frogs, toads, snakes, rabbits, fox, pheasants, quail.... now none of those... and in the last 10 years turkeys, pigs, coyote, racoons, and even a bear have showed up... the scavengers...

10 years ago I had never seen a wild turkey in my county... now they move thru in flocks like a daily locust swarm tearing up everything in their path... I've got like 10 big mature grapevines on my property and didn't get a single grape cuz the turkeys atethem all before they even got ripe... same with tomatoes... at least they don't eat the marijuana lol they do trample it tho... they killed 3 plants when they were smaller... once they got 3 feet  tall or so but yea...


----------



## herbavore

@ kindz and the salamander--Brought a smile to me! Do you live in CA? ( I'm going by the sycamore leaf and the salamander). I just saw a presentation about frogs and amphibians at the school where I work, and that little guy was featured although I already forgot the name. Endangered, of course if it is the CA salamander.

Hi, CI!


----------



## Krellogg

xburtonchic said:


> Macs FTW!
> 
> AIM is just better than MSN in general... well at least it has been for the past 10 or so years I've been using it.  As a kid I was _always_ on AIM and my best friend was _always_ on MSN lol.  I do miss the old AIM though, not gonna lie.  It sort of bugs me how it's set up as a sort of mini social networking site now.



I'd recommend pidgin, it's aim/msn/yahoo/fbook etc all in one and it's not too buggy! Also Off The Record messenging is a must, for covert secret discussions.

Anyways hello bluelight 

<----first post

ps nice herbs mane, my buddy grows organic and is turning out similar looking crops!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

jash you got aim?
pm me yall sn


----------



## JoshE

^ It's still not working bro. Shit is fooked.


----------



## badfish45

What's up NMI. Posted my story of what brought me here to BL in captain.heroin's TDS thread. Feel free to check it out if you're in for a read.


----------



## xxxyyy

depressed, bored, broke. so same as ever.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

awww...xxxyyy- we need to get you an avatar!!! what do you wan tit to be and I'll go find it for you. 
Did you get my PM earlier? I know I need to respond to your others-i feel i am more personal that way...i was just frantic.
so...what do you want your avatar to be???

Much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## badfish45

Hey, how's everyone doing today? Um...what was your favorite food that you ate today ?


----------



## coelophysis

Hey Bfish how's it going? About to smoke a bowl and unwind.

Earlier we ate Pineapple Teriyaki chicken, shit was outrageous.


----------



## Dave

I had two hummouses for supper. One classic chickpea/garlic, and one funky black bean/lemon. Alternating between them worked remarkably well.


----------



## the toad

Fish & Chips


----------



## JoshE

A Flake.


----------



## badfish45

Dave said:


> I had two hummouses for supper. One classic chickpea/garlic, and one funky black bean/lemon. Alternating between them worked remarkably well.



Good man. 



Chemically Insane said:


> Fish & Chips



My favorite  



JoshE said:


> A Flake.



Hehe...how exciting. How have you been JoshE? 



Laika said:


> Hey Bfish how's it going? About to smoke a bowl and unwind.
> 
> Earlier we ate Pineapple Teriyaki chicken, shit was outrageous.



I'm so jealous of you  Only 24 more days until I can smoke again, and I love teriyaki chicken. My food adventure didn't expand very much this week, but a new Steak N' Shake opened up (if that's what it's called), so hopefully I'll go  check that out later. And I've been very good actually, how have you been?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

where is everyone??? out shopping in the insanity of the the season???


----------



## xxxyyy

fuck the season. seriously. the only people who like christmas are retailers and children. every christmas makes me want to buy shitloads of nuclear warheads, but usually i just wind up with a lot of liquor and buprenorphine.


----------



## nAON

season? i, for one, do not acknowledge xmas until it's less than a week away. hate how people start putting lights up and shops start advertising like 2 months in advance. like the entire year revolves around this date.

maybe this year xy..


----------



## JoshE

Wait, What? It's Christmas already? 

Man, where did this year go? How is everyone? For some reason, I'm looking forward to picking up 50 helium balloons for a party tomorrow


----------



## nAON

the only balloons im interested are the ones filled with nitrous, or the ones full of heroin that go up your arse.


so what the balloons for josh?


----------



## JoshE

^ lulz 

My Nana is having the entire family down near the river tomorrow to celebrate her 70th  I have to be up at 3:30am though and be down there by 4:30am so I can reserve a good spot for everyone since the park fills up pretty quickly.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

xxxyyy said:


> fuck the season. seriously. the only people who like christmas are retailers and children. every christmas makes me want to buy shitloads of nuclear warheads, but usually i just wind up with a lot of liquor and buprenorphine.


 fuck the season is right!!! I hate the "HELLADAYS". it's so pathetic,grown men shoving little girls out of the way to grab the last "wtf ever is THE MUST GIVE GIFT" the richest companies tell the masses to buy during commercials in between "reality TV" and shitty fucking excuses for entertainment.
I am a totally loving person for the most part-I really am who I present myself as,and my heart really is too big for my soul,but this time of year-you can just call me the GRINCH. 
It's all so sickening-it all so materialistic...it's so asinine to put the focus of this time of year on a christian holiday as if the whole world celebrates it. i'm not saying anything bad about christianity-i believe in coexisting in harmony-live and let live...and to be quite frank,the so called "reason for the season" in the christian sense has been hijacked by huge corporations-as you said retailers-who put the focus on what you buy and how big you buy and what name brand you buy and call it the gift of giving. my family celebrates christmas so i quietly fall into place and play along. they know that I am a spiritual person and derive what i need spiritually from many sources-much of my personal philosophy is from eastern philosophies- Buddhism and Taoism mainly. so as an artist I make gifts for my immediate family and just call it a gift for the sake of giving and it always feels good to end a year for some reason so that helps too. i am not blatantly rude or ugly about the whole thing-I just do not go to stores or feel that I need to buy something for everyone i know like I used to in the past. 


nAON said:


> season? i, for one, do not acknowledge xmas until it's less than a week away. hate how people start putting lights up and shops start advertising like 2 months in advance. like the entire year revolves around this date.
> 
> maybe this year xy..


 yes the year revolves around this date for a large percentage of the population-but luckily their are those of us who know that christmas is just another reason to do some awesome drugs!!! I wish...if I manage to score some bud I'll be happy. being clean is cool but I am at the point where I don't want the past hard core junked out skillz-but i do want to toke on some herb now and again and have some release....oh and do some psychedelics once or twice a year. I dnt miss anything else-not a drink or a speedball or speed alone or getting doped up out of my mind...i am old.  i made it where i wanted to be in life-NOW I JUST WANT SOME STICKY XMAS TREE!!! Ba-humbug! 



JoshE said:


> Wait, What? It's Christmas already?
> 
> Man, where did this year go? How is everyone? For some reason, I'm looking forward to picking up 50 helium balloons for a party tomorrow


yep it's christmas as of last week-2 weeks ago perhaps  helium balloons-i wonder how my voice would sound now that i speak in a raised whisper bc of my paralyzed vocal chord...i mean i already sound funny-i wonder if the helium would amplify my voice at all....that would be cool!

sorry to ramble on...weird night. I am in a strange mood. I also got a cpl percocet from my sister for my ankle -1 5mg percocet and I feel loopy!!!

Love your guts,ALL of you!!!

Much peace and love............................skillz


----------



## JoshE

haha, Ill probably end up sucking on all the balloons tomorrow anyway 

Hope the percocet numbs the pain some Kerri


----------



## Dave

You should try to get some sulfur hexafluoride balloons to balance out the helium squeakies. It'll make your voice go deeper. Pretty awesome, really.


----------



## coelophysis

Good afternoon NMI
Getting to see a friend today that I haven't seen in like a year and a half due to him being in jail and then a halfway house.
We're going to get tattoos


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Good afternoon NMI
> Getting to see a friend today that I haven't seen in like a year and a half due to him being in jail and then a halfway house.
> We're going to get tattoos


WORD!
I am jealous!!! I want new ink 
whatcha gonna get??? oooohhhh....show me!!! and I want a pic posted later of the finished product!!! fun,fun fun!!!


----------



## coelophysis

I'll post a pic after I get it 
It's going to be on my wrist and it's gonna say "O.N.E." I'll pick the font style once I'm at the parlor.
Which can stand for many many things but also mainly stands for Ones Not Enough.
It will be my second tattoo and my buddies first.


----------



## coelophysis

So I decided against the idea of the "O.N.E." tattoo as it's an idea that sprung up only this year. Normally when I want a  tattoo I let it float around in my head for a good 3 years. So I chose to get the tattoo that I've wanted for around 5-6 years


----------



## aveoturbo

Nothing beats fresh ink 

Nice!


----------



## badfish45

Nice ink there! 

Been a hell of a week. Just one of those weeks, where my alarm has shut itself off for 2 nights in a row (and it's a dial, I shit you not it's turned to off when I wake up late, and I turn it on before I go to bed. I have ghosts in my house  ) 2 weeks left and then I get to rip some nice fresh herb in my new vape


----------



## coelophysis

^ I am amazed at how unreliable alarm clocks end up being. I don't know if it's that I shut it off in the middle of my sleep or something but so many times I have woke up late because the alarm I set never went off.
Going to bed early ftw.


----------



## badfish45

I don't either.  It scares me. Either I'm possessed or have a REALLY bad memory.


----------



## Rhinestone_Eyes

I'm just looking around Bluelight and listening to some Edith Piaf.
Today's going to be a good day, I'm certain about it.


----------



## badfish45

Now THAT'S the optimism I like to see in people. We need more like you.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

Feeling somewhat altruistic today, as I gave a stranger a good deal on a used grow light today. Helping others to get growing always makes me feel a bit rebellious as well, by promoting civil disobedience. 
<KZ>


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Nice tat,Laika!!! I am getting my next on my wrists(carpe diem -as an ambigram) or the Eye of Horus on my neck!!! Both way over due!

^good for you k1ndz0n3...awww,I REALLY wish I lived in oregon now!!! good karma-and herb,is surely headed your way!  forget civil obedience-you are a revolutionary-helping the masses more than you know by practicing such acts!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Thanks skillz 
I know it's nothing epic, but simplicity is half of what it represents


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^DUDE!!! that is TOTALLY epic. what a tribute to your bond w/ your friend and your beliefs!!! don't ever sell yourself short! you are AMAZING and everything you do radiates that!
you are loved,my friend..............................kerri


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

this was my 1st avatar and basically what I want on my wrists-although the way i had designed it-learning to make an ambigram is hard as FACK-the worrds were separate but one said "carpe" right side up and "diem" upside down-then "diem" right side up on other wrist and "carpe" upside down. but this will give you an idea.






and here is the Eye of Horus-on back of neck


----------



## JoshE

Skillz, My step brother has that (carpe diem) tattoo on the side of his body..The exact same one!

I've got the "Family Forever" Asymmetrical Ambigram tattoo on my arm


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^word...I spent a good bit of time-when I first joined BL and was deep into IV speedballs 20+ times a day(no shit!) abandoning my art for festivals(which os how my gf and i made a living(along w/ scrap metal,yard sales,pawning out shit...) and I studied ambigrams. I used an  online generator to get me started and then I made an alphabet of sorts trying to make a match for every letter w/ every other. I still had to rely on the generator as a guide,but even as a spun out junkie,the art of the ambigram became increasingly easier. I then was able to paint on gessoed cardboard,small signs to sell that had inspirational  words painted on them  against a gentle but complementary background.words like-faith,hope,peace,imagine ect... and for friends I painted their names,for my ex gf&her partner their combined last names into one. It was a way to create something truly unique-something that at one look ppl could tell I had put great time and energy into it. I still have man of the "inspirational panels" that I painted as my use worsened and my gf & I broke up for 6 months-which was when I got off the IV dope and speed and started picking up the pieces of my life. Funny,once that happened,I could no longer steal the art supplies I needed to keep up my artwork...maybe Santa will see how good I have been and bring me some acrylics and Prismacolor markers and pencils and pastels-"Oh my!" :D
I think that is really beautiful that you chose that as a tattoo-and your brother has good taste,too. one day I AM gonna make it "down under" and see that ink in person!!! 
hope all is well-if i come across those panels-which I am sure i can w/o too much trouble-I'll post pics of them and maybe some other art. I need a new outlet and I haven't really created anything this past  year w/ my heath problems and my stupid forever fucked for life leg! lol all good-I am alive...broken,but not beyond repair.
I got a letter from the disability board...my hearing is soon-hopefully by summer-and I can FINALLY get the medical care I need to regain my health and surgery to correct the problem in my ankle-which is after my accident 6 years ago,even w/ 3 surgeries,it never healed correctly-which is why I often fall and suffer sprains on a regular FACK basis . I love spelling FACK that way! I can just hear you say it! lol
well,take care of you sweetie! and if you need me,you know where to find me 

love your guts...................................skillz


----------



## lmaowut

nice bud  but whats up everyone!


----------



## JoshE

^ Hi noob  

What's crackin?


----------



## sazed

Smoked a couple bowls of dried leaf Maeng Da kratom last night with damiana as a neutral base.  I gather boiling is necessary to get enough mitragynine or you would have to smoke a ton of it.  It had a slight opioid effect, I fell asleep on the sofa, weird dreams with elements from a movie that I was watching.  The leaf has a very nice smell to it like matcha (Japanese green tea) but that makes me wonder if it is really green tea, I got it from a fairly reputable company, but wonder if they ripped me off.  The smoke had that opioid taste to it, like eating something with a lot of poppy seed in it like poppy seed hamentaschen, a slight deadening of the taste buds.  I had a mild headache when I woke up, don't think it's from dehydration.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^that sucks-well the feeling shitty part. even if you think it might not be dehydration,extra water after a drug experience like that is always a good idea. In fact maybe some gatorade or propel to make sure your electrolytes are good and replenished....vitamin C is good idea too-although i am just spitballing here-I am very unfamiliar with the substances you described! 
glad to see you in social...hope you will stick around!

much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## sazed

The headache was pretty low on the scale of feeling shitty for me, I used to get migraines frequently, my head didn't throb with this headache it was more of a low ache and got better as the day went on, but I was confusing words, like saying one word when I meant another, that was a bit more worrisome.  I did have an odd experience of getting cold, clammy and shaky at one point today, then I drank some gatorade, that happens sometimes since I was in 4th grade and I've never had an explanation for it.  It may be low potassium, which can be a problem for me, I tend to drink orange juice or sports drink with potassium.  I tried to hydrate today, may try some dagga later I've got nepetifolia (klip).


----------



## herbavore

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ..maybe Santa will see how good I have been and bring me some acrylics and Prismacolor markers and pencils and pastels-"Oh my!" :D..................................skillz



Santa better come through because you have been very, very good. (and I highly approve of your list!)

Laika--that is a beautiful tattoo.


----------



## sazed

Now this morning I feel pretty crappy, didn't use anything last night and went to bed early, but I'm achy all over and my knees are sore, in a couple hours I'll probably feel ok, it's getting going that's difficult, this is pretty typical with Crohn's my rheumatologist calls it enteropathic arthritis.  The hallmark symptom is that large joints, like knees, hips and shoulders are more affected than small joints vs RA the small joints like fingers and toes are affected first.  With phytocannabinoids I can wake up feeling alright.  Not the most exciting reason to be a psychonaut but a practical one.


----------



## sazed

The smoke of wild dagga is very bitter, almost as bitter as hops, it reminds me of the taste of ergotamine tartrate sublinguals which I used to take for migraines ages ago.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i am really sorry about your health issues...i know mine don't compare but my knee and ankle joints-along w/ their degenerative states-render me incapacitated at times-very much so in the winter. Again-no comparison,but I do understand on some small level about the kind of pain you described-if only a fraction of of a fraction. Have you checked out TDS(The Dark Side) yet??? If not,you definitely should!!!
sending peaceful,loving,painfree vibes your way..................skillz


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo joshe wassap mayne?


----------



## JoshE

^ Hey mate, what's *crack*in? 

I've been sick as a dog for the last couple of weeks  Slowing getting better. How you doing dude?

*How is everyone else?


----------



## sazed

I made tea with about 1/2 g of kratom plus 1/2 g of kanna, didn't boil it just steeped and strained, I'd say it's like a very light codeine like codeine cough syrup at the prescribed dosage or just a bit above the label dose of dextromethorphan.  It's not much of a high, but I want to see how I sleep and how I feel tomorrow morning, mornings are always the hard part especially the first hour or so.  It's pretty funny how the bag the kratom came in implies what dose to start with worded in a way that is both vague and suggestive of what sort of effects to expect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*First time Captain's posted in the NMI Social in a fucking while!!!!!!*



JoshE said:


> ^ Hey mate, what's *crack*in?
> 
> I've been sick as a dog for the last couple of weeks  Slowing getting better. How you doing dude?
> 
> *How is everyone else?



Sounds like influenza.  Sucks man.  

How am I doing?  Well, I have over 86 grams of personals (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




) to my name.  I'll get some nice pictures of it all and show yall soon enough.


----------



## sazed

Pain free this morning, but I bumped up another 1/2 gram on each before I went to bed and I'm wondering if it was a bit too much, the tea was way more effective than smoking.  I think I'll be alright once the coffee kicks in, but I'm feeling a bit lethargic.  I was having such intense, vivid and complex dreams that I didn't want to get up, much like I would get with Percocet but without the euphoric body buzz.  I should try the kratom without the kanna.  I have a feeling that doing it every day would be a very bad idea.


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sounds like influenza.  Sucks man.
> 
> How am I doing?  Well, I have over 86 grams of personals (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to my name.  I'll get some nice pictures of it all and show yall soon enough.



Hey man! Good to see you around.

I'm defiantly feeling better. I actually went Kangaroo shooting last night for 14 hours straight and i think that helped. Fresh air always does you good.

Enjoy your weed too dude!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Hey man! Good to see you around.
> 
> I'm defiantly feeling better. I actually went Kangaroo shooting last night for 14 hours straight and i think that helped. Fresh air always does you good.
> 
> Enjoy your weed too dude!



Kangaroo shooting?  :O you shoot the poor things with guns?  

Or are they a nuissance and will kick your ass if you don't pull out an AK -47 and blow its head off?  :D Kinda like Half Life.  %)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

JoshE said:


> ^ Hey mate, what's *crack*in?
> 
> I've been sick as a dog for the last couple of weeks  Slowing getting better. How you doing dude?
> 
> *How is everyone else?


yall cracka talkin about how yall aussie mofuckaz call meth crack?
i aint had more meth since i got that half gram at the ned of november  and i might not be able to get more
scheming..
joshe if i come to aus ever, if i'm in WA, yall  cracka gotta take me roo shootin'


----------



## JoshE

Haha fucking oath man. If you had FB, you'd be able to see the pics i took last night.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

S'up guys and gals-once again I have been away a few days. This time was my niece's 4th b-day. Planning,execution,surviving!!! It was insane! She is a great kid but I am glad she is getting older. The week was especially hard bc everyone-including my niece had strep prior to the party-everyone but me and my dad,and he works shift work. So when my niece was here is was my crippled ass and sickly mom taking care of my poor sick B-day girl. It was EXHAUSTING!!!
Finally got some much needed sleep and after resting my ankle properly and antibiotics I am feeling better than I have in a LONG time .
Sorry to be so "in and out"...catching up on my Welcomes for our new members and some Mod duties. But as always...........I'll be back!!!

Much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## Tosh.Suku

*Some music..*

What do you think? http://youtu.be/dhOWt-Uq-eM


----------



## the toad

Ok so I just got a couple different spice blends... so far my experience with has been rather disappointing... 

One called "buzzed" with a picture of a hornet, didn't do anything except if I smoked any I couldn't sleep for at least 3 hours after, even if I'm tired... 

Another couple... "sora" was expensive and seemed slightly calming perhaps... effects were weak if even present... likely just placebo...

I just got 2 new ones today.... 

Kryp2nite sour apple- pretty noticeable tinnitus even with music playing at fairly high volume... I have chronic mild tinnitus... usually I only notice faint ringing in quiet environments... this is like... take a hit.. and its almost the train whistle when you mainline coke... and a bit of a headrush too... horrible flavoring... and sorta looks like fish food... 

Katch 22- original and mango flavors... these give a heady buzz and also have some tinnitus... this feels more spacey tho and kinda fades for a half hour or so and is gone within an hour... the original is a bit funky fllavor but the mango was quite smooth and pleasant...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Ok so I just got a couple different spice blends... so far my experience with has been rather disappointing...
> 
> One called "buzzed" with a picture of a hornet, didn't do anything except if I smoked any I couldn't sleep for at least 3 hours after, even if I'm tired...
> 
> Another couple... "sora" was expensive and seemed slightly calming perhaps... effects were weak if even present... likely just placebo...
> 
> I just got 2 new ones today....
> 
> Kryp2nite sour apple- pretty noticeable tinnitus even with music playing at fairly high volume... I have chronic mild tinnitus... usually I only notice faint ringing in quiet environments... this is like... take a hit.. and its almost the train whistle when you mainline coke... and a bit of a headrush too... horrible flavoring... and sorta looks like fish food...
> 
> Katch 22- original and mango flavors... these give a heady buzz and also have some tinnitus... this feels more spacey tho and kinda fades for a half hour or so and is gone within an hour... the original is a bit funky fllavor but the mango was quite smooth and pleasant...



Sounds like stuff people would buy if they couldn't find any cannabis at all.  That sucks.  

I've never been disappointed with well grown cannabis.  %)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Nah, I've bought the JWH blend shit/fake pot once or twice even though i could get real pot without too much difficulty because the effects are pretty much the same or very similar to regular ol pot for me but with a shorter duration.
Legality si why i have bought some a handful of times...weed isn't decriminalized here, i dont want a misdemeanor charge for pot, pot isn't worth risking arrest for IMO.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LSDMDMA&10171596 said:
			
		

> Nah, I've bought the JWH blend shit/fake pot once or twice even though i could get real pot without too much difficulty because the effects are pretty much the same or very similar to regular ol pot for me but with a shorter duration.
> Legality si why i have bought some a handful of times...weed isn't decriminalized here, i dont want a misdemeanor charge for pot, pot isn't worth risking arrest for IMO.



Understandable.

Too bad there isn't laws that basically excuse people who have totally legitimate medical conditions which lead them to getting doctor recommendations to start using cannabis to treat these problems... I know in Maryland, if you are caught with weed and if it's for (I think very short list of..) medical conditions, then you only have to pay a $50 fine or $150 or something like that.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I dont believe too much in marijuana being a medicine, or working for anything but mild pain, insomnia, and nausea/inducing appetite...i dislike the medical marijuana chirade, seems to me that most people with MMJ cards just want to smoke weed and have no legitimate medical NEED to be smoking the shit, they just lie or doctorshop to get a card and smoke because they like to/its fun
i dislike most potheads/pretty much all of the ones i've ever met anyway, and i dislike the MMJ industry...apparently the only people lobbying against CA legalizing weed was the prison guard's union and the MMJ growers union, the fact the MMJ growers lobbied against it shows how they're greedy shitheads and are no better than big pharma IMO..
and i never especially liked smoking pot too much, especially now/more recently...if it was legal and cheap (or if i actually had money...) maybe i'd smoke a little bit, maybe, till then i dont smoke.
Pot isn't worth risking getting a misdemeanor poss charge for, methamphetamine/MDMA/LSD, etc. are all IMO fun enough that theyre worth the potential legal risks, pot is not imo.


----------



## the toad

^ I fully agree... and I have a card lol... but its sure handy when you get pulled over and your car smells like herb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LSDMDMA&10171684 said:
			
		

> I dont believe too much in marijuana being a medicine, or working for anything but mild pain, insomnia, and nausea/inducing appetite...


  Do you not see the contradiction?  Temazepam is an insomnia medication.  APAP relieves mild pain.  These are medications, just as much as marijuana is.

You cannot penalize people for enjoying the psychoactive effects of medications, otherwise amphetamines and opioids wouldn't be considered medicine by your standards. 
 



> i dislike the medical marijuana chirade, seems to me that most people with MMJ cards just want to smoke weed and have no legitimate medical NEED to be smoking the shit, they just lie or doctorshop to get a card and smoke because they like to/its fun
> i dislike most potheads/pretty much all of the ones i've ever met anyway, and i dislike the MMJ industry...apparently the only people lobbying against CA legalizing weed was the prison guard's union and the MMJ growers union, the fact the MMJ growers lobbied against it shows how they're greedy shitheads and are no better than big pharma IMO..
> and i never especially liked smoking pot too much, especially now/more recently...if it was legal and cheap (or if i actually had money...) maybe i'd smoke a little bit, maybe, till then i dont smoke.
> Pot isn't worth risking getting a misdemeanor poss charge for, methamphetamine/MDMA/LSD, etc. are all IMO fun enough that theyre worth the potential legal risks, pot is not imo.



Weed is incredibly affordable, and it often sells for 3x+ as much as it would here in California.

Not everyone who smokes weed has a card man.  If you don't have a chronic, debilitating illness, it's less likely you'll get a MMJ card.  The idea is that medical grade weed is cheap and excellent, you would see things differently if you yourself had a MMJ card in a state with laws which allow for that.  There are a growing number of states that are quickly following suit with California in the idea that medicinal marijuana is a good idea.

There are people who cheat the system in unthinkable ways man.  Some people get on Suboxone just to sell the pills for heroin money, others become the Suboxone doc themselves who charges an unreasonable sum of money for treatment.

Better yet, people can get a triad of medications from their doctors that they later go onto sell for a profit (benzos, opioids, amphetamines, etc).  Just because some people doctor shop for a MMJ recommendation means that the majority do, that is widely not true man.

In a state where I am legally allowed 8 oz... Why would I be afraid of a possession charge?


----------



## badfish45

Blaugh... Sitting in class. Fuck school. Just 2 more days until break.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hang in there!!! I can't wait to be back in a classroom! I go back to finish up my degree in the fall of next year. My brain just feels more AWAKE when I am in a learning environment. I could be a perpetual student if doing so would pay the bills!!! 
how you doing otherwise??? been thinking about you-just wanted you to know. PM me when you have time!!!

love your guts................skillz


----------



## badfish45

Aww, that makes me feel special  I will write you once I get home. 

I wish I could learn about what I wanted to learn about in high school


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

that is what college and beyond is for!!! I hated school even though it was easy for me-then I got to college and...well let's just say I started w/ double major-dropped down to one and changed minor 3 times...I should have at least 3 bachelors by now!!! then you get to go to Grad school-or other post undergrad where you REALLY get into what you love. 
There isn't enough money in the world to make me go back to high school-especially in this day and age. Your generation scares the fuck out of me!!! I feel for you. Why not do summer school and graduate early-if I knew then....oh well,I'd still be on Bluelight today,so no use in hindsight on this one!
I  being a dork!!!


----------



## the toad

Yea I keep taking different classes  at various JC's... never tried to work for a degree I just take classes I find interesting... the counselor at one keeps trying to get me to take math classes so I can apply to a UC... I guess I have a 3.9gpa which she says is good... idk tho I hate math... just a bunch of memorizing stupid formulas you'll never use... I mean I already know basic algebra, geometry and trig.. what more do I need? I like art and music... fuck math lol


----------



## Tosh.Suku




----------



## the toad

Hahahaha if I were a chick id definately be a stripper lmao

Nope I  decided since I'm a straight dude that my best bet for getting massive amounts of pussy without making massive amounts of money or having massive good looks and charm, is to get good at playing the guitar lol... that and I've always loved music but never tried making it...

Anyways I got a guitar this summer and started playing it everyday... I only know one song so far and I can't do most of the solos but ts one of my favorite rock songs...

I can do pretty well up until the solos after the singing starts... 

Here's what I'm  shooting for
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=purPKiG5__A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tosh.Suku

Chemically Insane said:


> Nope I decided since I'm a straight dude that my best bet for getting massive amounts of pussy without making massive amounts of money or having massive good looks and charm, is to get good at playing the guitar lol... that and I've always loved music but never tried making it...



If I had known back in the day, that the older women get the more sex they want, then I would have started dating cougars sooner!!! 



Chemically Insane said:


> Anyways I got a guitar this summer and started playing it everyday... I only know one song so far and I can't do most of the solos but ts one of my favorite rock songs...
> 
> I can do pretty well up until the solos after the singing starts...



Fuck ya, when you get it down make some recordings and share it. I'd love to hear what you got!


----------



## the toad

Yea 18 year old guys should date 30 year old chicks... they match up sexually and the chick will be more likely to be on the pill or at least know how to not get pregnant... fuck once I hit 30 it seems I get way more than I I'm looking for or expect... fucking murphy and his stupid law... lol :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I  decided since I'm a straight dude that my best bet for getting massive amounts of pussy without making massive amounts of money or having massive good looks and charm, is to get good at playing the guitar



While I hope it works best for you, I don't think every male who did this saw results.

You would also be competing against any other dude who is playing a guitar.


----------



## the toad

Haha yea but I enjoy it anyway... turns out shortly after I started it became irrelevant... lmao... and I was joking about the reasoning forwaning to learn :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Haha yea but I enjoy it anyway... turns out shortly after I started it became irrelevant... lmao... and I was joking about the reasoning forwaning to learn :D



 Gotcha.

I want to build my own junk guitar like Masami Akita did but I wouldn't have any idea where to start.


----------



## Dave

^ That was a crazy guitar! Didn't he have a couple bass strings on the top as well? Damn that takes me back, that must have been in the mid 90s that I read about him.

badfish-- despite what most people will tell you, high school is about jumping hoops to get into university, your undergrad degree is about learning to learn (and having fun!), and your grad degree, should you chose to take one, is when you really start to learn.

That said, I'd recommend taking a gap year between high school and uni. Get some partying out of your system, travel as much as you can, work for a bit, and really think about what you might want to study. I went straight from high school, and wound up doing two unrelated years, and ended up bombing out from partying too much (and trying to hold down a 30 hour a week job while taking a full course load).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I believe so Dave!  I cannot find out enough information about his junk guitar.  I'll have to look it up in a second.

I just love how it sounds in works of his like Metamorphism.  (yes I own a copy of the marble box version :D)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


love your guts guys and gals...............skillz


----------



## coelophysis

Happy New Year skillz 
2012 is gonna be great. The year of the dragon.. Start chasing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Happy New Year skillz
> 2012 is gonna be great. The year of the dragon.. Start chasing.



A+ response IMO.  Start chasing indeed


----------



## JoshE

Tosh.Suku said:


>



LOL! This is good.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^LMAO....noice! 


Hey *Laika*....guess what???? I was born in 1976-the year of the Dragon! I am very much into eastern philosophy and I LOVE anything to do with Dragons...This is my year! that is awesome that you knew that!!!

im sick as shit and not much use,but im tryin! you know me...keep on truckin'! so I may seem scarce but i am around.

love your guts guys and gals......................................skillz 


p.s.
*JoshE* I watched the whole season of "We Can Be Heroes" cpl weeks ago and now every sunday 2 episodes of "Angry Boys" comes on-ep 1&2 on new years day...can't wait for sunday,ep 3&4 and even if i am knocked out from meds and nyquil-i still have on demand....HBO and high speed internet free-2 perks of living with your parents! ...even at my age. i'll be back... u,Bro!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Where is everyone??? 

Happy "Blue" Year!!!

now........somebody POST!!! 

Much peace and love.................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Where is everyone???
> 
> Happy "Blue" Year!!!
> 
> now........somebody POST!!!
> 
> Much peace and love.................skillz



On the 6th I had a party for a friend.


----------



## the toad

Hulk-a-mania lol

*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

rofl!


----------



## JoshE

2013, please hurry up. 2012, fuck off already.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> 2013, please hurry up. 2012, fuck off already.



Something wrong JoshE?  My 2012 is going spectacular so far.   %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I am w/ you JoshE...I am not a fan of even numbered years...just for starters! 

Love your guts guys and gals......................skillz


----------



## effie

Haha JoshE I am also with you 100%.. bit of a crazy start to the year to say the least..

Skillz! I've missed you love :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I've missed me too!! 
AND I'VE MISSED YOU-and NMI and BLUELIGHT!

My health is just shit. BUT,my final hearing for medicaid and SSD is Feb 8th-Just met w/ my lawyer last monday and meet w/ her once more before the court date to make sure all is in order. The thought of being able to see a General Practitioner,an ENT,my Cardiologist,a Dentist-OBGYN-AN ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON who can fix my ankle and knee from my accident.

It was 6 years on tues the 10th...i tend to shut down a cpl days every year on that date,give or take-before and after...6 years seems like a long time,but when you are brought back from the dead and for a month NO ONE believes you will make it...it is a profound experience. This is the 1st year I did not cry. I was sick and my fucking ankle on it's 4th and WORST sprain of the year had me down...I mean beat down,but then I remembered Bluelight-no shit. I thought of all the lives I have touched-and even more,the lives that have touched me. you know what I'm talking about effie-you are at the top of that list w/ so many others...ocean,n3o,Johnnyblue,JoshE,herbie,muv,BdP,OD,lefty,Samhadi,Laika,NT,chinup...just to name a FEW.pretty much ALL of the staff team! I love our staff. I love our members. I love that we struggle together and are a team.....and a family. I love the NMI regulars. I am still sick and miserable-but in a good way. I am doing my best and feel the tide turning soon for me-for better or worse,I remain a fighter and dedicated to Harm Reduction as the ultimate reason for Bluelight.

This site saved my life. I cannot imagine my life w/o Bluelight.

I love your guts,guys and gals....EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!!!!!!...............skillz   

now...off to therapist #2....see you guys in a bit! 

p.s...........thank you effie


----------



## InKant

What's up everyone?


----------



## gavatron@oz

welcome aboard inKant , what brings you to BL, any special interests / DOCthat youd like to share with us.Id like tosend a big hello out ti all the old crew that kept me together over my roller coaster year or two here,    Big Gday to the Captain, kept me sane over xmas and the new year, and abig cheers to the man sure you'll fit i  just fine Inkant..let us know a bit about yourself


----------



## JoshE

^ Good to see you around bro.

*C.H, effie:* (Copied from my FB)-  Involved in a hit and run car accident..My car is poo, get my car towed by a dodgy truck company claiming to be my road side assistance, then my old man gets into a car accident on the way to help me out, and now I've just found out that we have to evacuate our house due to a fire.

This happened last week but such a shitty start to the year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh geez!!!  I'm sorry to hear that JoshE.  

You can always PM me if you want to talk about it.  



gavatron@oz said:


> welcome aboard inKant , what brings you to BL, any special interests / DOCthat youd like to share with us.Id like tosend a big hello out ti all the old crew that kept me together over my roller coaster year or two here,    Big Gday to the Captain, kept me sane over xmas and the new year, and abig cheers to the man sure you'll fit i  just fine Inkant..let us know a bit about yourself



thanks gava!


----------



## gavatron@oz

NO WUCKING FORRIES CH! 

jOSHE -- That sounds like a shitter of a start to the year but chin up..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> NO WUCKING FORRIES CH!
> 
> jOSHE -- That sounds like a shitter of a start to the year but chin up..



Gava please stay on BL a little longer!!  We need funny people like you here.


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gava please stay on BL a little longer!!  We need funny people like you here.



^ This.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

holy shit JoshE...how are YOU???

I mean,how are you holding up. Holy shit. I am sooooo sorry. You know where to find me if you want to talk. that is a lot of shit in a very small time frame. 
Sending you much peace and love,sweetie........................skillz


----------



## the toad

Gavatron never leaves... just disappears for a few months here and there... glad to see you back around again Gav


----------



## aveoturbo

Hello!  I have made myself absent from most of the forum lately but I am back to continue ushering and welcoming all the new greenlighters and continue to partake in the NMI Adoptions.  Had alot of issues to take care of so I mostly kept to the BDD Social but, hopefully the majority of that is behind me.  How is everybody else?

Skillz-Sorry to hear about all your troubles!  Hope it all works out!


----------



## JoshE

^ Good to see you back 

I'm doing OK. How about you?


----------



## aveoturbo

Eh, trying to get some ZZZzzzzz's atm and making my way back around the forum 

stupid technology.  keeping me up until the wee hours of the morning.  Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^just go w/ it,mayne!!!  gotta fill the restless nights with something,eh?
good to see you back around.

C.I. What is happening? long time no "shoot the shit"!
How is your car treating you? well I hope! And you are being careful,right? 

sorry-the mother hen in me always comes out. 

gav!!! how the hell are you,mate???


----------



## the toad

Skillz... love your guts  I know I've been slacking in nmi... ill try and work on that 

Aveo... hope you got some sleep... I hate when I'm overstimulated or insomniatic


----------



## aveoturbo

No, never got to sleep, even with AM2233, 4 ibuprofen pm's, and an Ambien   Was an interesting night tho   Spent it with Netflix.

Whaddup dude CI!?!  Keep popping into the BDD social yo!
Hi Skillz!  Others who may be reading!


----------



## Tripman

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I've missed me too!!
> AND I'VE MISSED YOU-and NMI and BLUELIGHT!
> 
> My health is just shit. BUT,my final hearing for medicaid and SSD is Feb 8th-Just met w/ my lawyer last monday and meet w/ her once more before the court date to make sure all is in order. The thought of being able to see a General Practitioner,an ENT,my Cardiologist,a Dentist-OBGYN-AN ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON who can fix my ankle and knee from my accident.
> 
> It was 6 years on tues the 10th...i tend to shut down a cpl days every year on that date,give or take-before and after...6 years seems like a long time,but when you are brought back from the dead and for a month NO ONE believes you will make it...it is a profound experience. This is the 1st year I did not cry. I was sick and my fucking ankle on it's 4th and WORST sprain of the year had me down...I mean beat down,but then I remembered Bluelight-no shit. I thought of all the lives I have touched-and even more,the lives that have touched me. you know what I'm talking about effie-you are at the top of that list w/ so many others...ocean,n3o,Johnnyblue,JoshE,herbie,muv,BdP,OD,lefty,Samhadi,Laika,NT,chinup...just to name a FEW.pretty much ALL of the staff team! I love our staff. I love our members. I love that we struggle together and are a team.....and a family. I love the NMI regulars. I am still sick and miserable-but in a good way. I am doing my best and feel the tide turning soon for me-for better or worse,I remain a fighter and dedicated to Harm Reduction as the ultimate reason for Bluelight.
> 
> This site saved my life. I cannot imagine my life w/o Bluelight.
> 
> I love your guts,guys and gals....EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!!!!!!...............skillz
> 
> now...off to therapist #2....see you guys in a bit!
> 
> p.s...........thank you effie



Did not. Get mention.


----------



## aveoturbo

Trippy in the NMI


----------



## the toad

Tripman your new but I love you too lol 

You shouldn't feel bad tho... I also missed joshE... sorry...

I was just checkin out the turbine specs on the uh rotary gerter yeah I'm retarded....


----------



## JoshE

^ Missed you too buddy!

Well I could be better. I was feeling a little weird at dinner last night, then BOOM, a few seconds later, I'm leaning over the fence spewing my guts up. Thinking it could have been the Trams I had earlier on in the day.

How is everyone else?


----------



## aveoturbo

Sorry to hear your not feeling so hot man.  Hope it passes quick and you can get back to doin what you do 

I am ok for the moment, tired, sore, and my back is making itself known from having to clear away the recent snow we got here in Chicago, but, really I cant complain.  I love the snow!!!  Just not so much on the cleanup lol!


----------



## JoshE

Cheers dude.

I've never even seen snow before (IRL). Hell keen to give snowboarding and skiing a go one day. What do you have to clean up? Snow on the roads? Or around the house?


----------



## aveoturbo

Never seen snow?  Really?  Dude, you got to come visit me some day, I will take you up to where I grew up and take ya ice fishing, snowmobiling, and show you the vast array of ski trails along with the other wonders and fun of the winter season.  Winter is my favorite season!
Just had to clean up driveway, sidewalks, front steps for the front porch, and rearrange the garage so we can fit both of our cars in it.  

Also, yesterday, we had a wee bit of fun with the WRX in the snow


----------



## JoshE

Yea man haha, we don't get snow down under  Well we do, but not on the west coast which is where I'm from. Hahaha driving the rex on snow would be insanely awesome :D Next time, record it bro lol.

Clean up sounds like a bitch though


----------



## aveoturbo

Snowmobiling is a blast!  Hit a frozen lake and just open up on the throttle.....mmmmmmmmmmm.......  

Nostalgia.

Clean up does suck for me cus of my back, but, at the same time, I need the exercise.  Especially since I am down from over 260 lbs to now 203


----------



## JoshE

Good for you mate!  Any kind of exercise is great.


----------



## aveoturbo

I should be getting to the gym more but my current work schedule does not allow such luxuries   But thanx!


----------



## JoshE

Yes, Once I get my shit sorted and back on track, I'm going to start going to the gym. I tried it out a few years ago but because of my laziness, I gave it up after only going for about a week


----------



## badfish45

Hey everyone, how have you all been? 

I've been busy as hell, the past month or so has been absolutely crazy! Finals, parents, it's all been a mess. I'm so happy to be back to my Bluelighting self again, because I missed you all.


----------



## aveoturbo

Hey Fish!  You having alot of issues on the home front?   Just asking because you mentioned that its been crazy with your folks.  Hope all is well with you!  How did you do on your finals?


----------



## badfish45

I finished the semester with 3 A's, 3 B's and a C. And yeah it's been crazy around here ever since I confronted my parents about me smoking pot. How are you doing?


----------



## aveoturbo

OOooooohhhhh, I remember going thru the whole "I smoke weed" chat with my folks when I was like 16-ish.  All of a sudden I was a major drug-head 
It will pass, they will get over it.

Good job on your grades!  They should speak for themselves if your folks are really worried about your drug use 

I am aight, just chillin, waiting for my shift to end so I can go home and vej in front of the TV 

Anything else exciting with you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Sausagfest as far as the Eye could See...*

Where oh Where art thou Skillz??


----------



## aveoturbo

Good morning guize!!!  How is everyone?  

Sorry if I came off a bit harsh yesterday in another NMI thread here.  Thanks for cleaning it up JoshE


----------



## JoshE

^ Don't worry about it mate, Ill send you a PM when I get home from work later today


----------



## aveoturbo

Very cool!  Looking fwd to it


----------



## the toad

You want sausage? You got sausage

At mcdonalds we serve you the kind of sausage we like to eat, with 0% fillers and 0% extenders. Period. 

I'm lovin it M

That's the exact wording in its entirety from the side of the mcdonalds bag... no kidding...


----------



## aveoturbo

Mcdonalds.........I worked there for a couple years.  Not my proudest moment.  Said I would never eat that shit again.  But I did. >.<


----------



## JoshE

Destroyed a rats nest with the forklift today  Felt good haha


----------



## the toad

^ Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid... My brother and I would go to my grandmas barn at with pellet guns and flashlights and massacre rats in the night


----------



## Pjkt2501

Oh herro NMI 

how are we all on this fine day?


----------



## JoshE

^ BDD Socialist? Hmm...

I'm good dude, although it's 41 degrees here, about to head down the beach and celebrate Aussie Day! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aveoturbo

hi guys! Josh, thank you for the PM.  It really set everything at ease and hope to hear back from you soon!

how is everyone?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm recovering aveo.


----------



## aveoturbo

Good to hear dude.  That shit can fuck a dude up.  Accidents aint no joke.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aveoturbo said:


> Good to hear dude.  That shit can fuck a dude up.  Accidents aint no joke.



I don't mind walking everywhere... I am just so exhausted after a day's over now.   lol...

It really shook me up but I'm still OK and will move on in life. 

I appreciate the kind words man!!!  :D


----------



## aveoturbo

My ole lady had an accident so I know how a person can be after one.  She was scared for a while to drive after that.  I knows about it.

You will be ok :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks man!

I already have PTSD So I hope things will be OK for me.


----------



## aveoturbo

So sorry, was hospitalized for 4 days and did not have phone or pc, am here now tho and I see I have some catching up to do


----------



## coelophysis

Everything alright aveoturbo?


----------



## aveoturbo

Oh yes!  I am back and stronger than before


----------



## aveoturbo

where every one go


----------



## JoshE

Boooo!

I'm here. I've been working flat out again since I'm literally sitting on a stack of overdue bills, insurance company rings me up everyday busting my fucking balls about the $ that I owe them..

Oh well, I'm going to disappear overseas for a while soon. Need to get the fuck away from shit.

How is everyone else?


----------



## aveoturbo

Sorry things arent looking up at the moment, but it will get better


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what is up NMI soc???
Seems like everyone has had a bit o' bad luck.
Sending peaceful,loving energy to all.

.....................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Thanks aveo and skillz!

It's Sunday morning here. What should I have for breakfast? Toast with Hagelslag sounds good!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what is hagelslag???
sounds scary!  of course we eat some scary shit in the southeast US,too. :D


----------



## JoshE

Hagelslag are Dutch Chocolate Sprinkles  _Sooooo_ good!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^hells yeah!!!
yummy! sounds AWESOME!

hey do you watch Angry Boys-We can be Heroes-Summer Heights High?
I love Chris Lilley!!!

Love your guts,too,bro 
.................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Tripman said:


> Did not. Get mention.



***feels like asshole***

I suck!!!I knew I should not have started typing names.  That was the 1st time I'd been up for air in days...no excuse.
i love how you pointed it out,though. Sooooooooooooooooooo cute bc I love you so much. I just wanted to give you a great big e-hug!!!   
forgive me??? ***bats eyelashes***  ***tears roll down cheeks***
I love your guts,Tripp. 


Much peace and love to you ALL!!!..................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Summer Heights High is the bomb!

So fucking funny hahaha  Gotta love Jonah! 





> puck you sir, i said puck you, with a P dont you no how to spell or sumshit?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^ROTFLMFAO!!!
I love it!!! That is the best impression over the internet EVER!!!

When it the season ended a couple years ago I swear I cried I missed Ja'mie so much. That fucker is a genius.
Also in "We can be Heroes" my fav character is Pat,the 'Roller' who is gonna roll from Perth(do you ever see her around  j/k) to Uluru.
and my fav in "Angry Boys" is Gran.
oh,man. good stuff!

has 2012 turned around a bit for you yet? I am doing my best to WILL this into being a good year....damn it!


----------



## aveoturbo

If is starts out rough it will only end well


----------



## JoshE

^ That I hope for! Skillz, thanks 

Well that's Monday done and dusted! Thank gawd


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

word,my peeps!
aveo-thanks for the positive energy! 
Josh,thanks for beeing you.

everyone else,advanced thanks for participating in our social! 

Love your guts,guys and gals.................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SKILLZ IS IN THE HOUSE *gets in speedo and strips dance for skillz and skillz only in private tinychat room*


----------



## Mugz

Hey noobs and mods and members  

Got back from Prague last night, was great 

So glad I took my laptop with me, as it means I have it now at my dads house where I'm staying till Sunday  I would have gotten bluelight withdrawals if I hadn't brought it. :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^lol @ CH...love your guts,brah!

Mugz...always a pleasure...esp since you play "20 questions" in F&T w/ me!!! 
and....bc I love your guts! 
how long were you in Prague? Business or pleasure.....or shenanigans?


----------



## stace116

how do i start a new post? x


----------



## Mugz

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ^lol @ CH...love your guts,brah!
> 
> Mugz...always a pleasure...esp since you play "20 questions" in F&T w/ me!!!
> and....bc I love your guts!
> how long were you in Prague? Business or pleasure.....or shenanigans?



Hey skillz  Prague was purely pleasure and shenanigans, one of my best friends is getting married soon, so this was his stag party, we arrived late Friday night and left late Sunday night. I wish it had been longer, but I'm not sure my wallet or my guts could have taken it 

Unfortunately there is a video of me after drinking 4 tequilas in about 20 minutes randomly doing the macarena 8) very embarrassing, lol.

PM me the 20 questions answer  it's a toughie, I don't think anyone is going to get it.


----------



## Mugz

stace116 said:


> how do i start a new post? x



There should be a Create Thread button near the top of each forum, if you click that you can start a new thread. Welcome to bluelight


----------



## aveoturbo

Stace-I can adopt you if you would like?  I will send you a pm.

Still waiting patiently for mod announcement.  Either way I will keep doing what I do.  Not trying to sound pushy or impatient or any thing, I know yall got lives and such unlike me who has ample BL time 

Thanks!!


How is everybody today?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

@Mugz...shenanigans. word.  
we are gonna do 25 questions,hydro posted another that I just answered.
it's only 5 more ?s....you can do it.  besides,I like picking a shut out! lol it's like a badge of honor 

@aveo-trust me, you are not the only one w/ too much BL time. I have spells where I won't log on but it is only bc for over a year I have been sick and/or injured constantly since this time last year. saw my disability attorney again today bc the woman who was doing it broke her arm so her partner is taking over. I REALLY liked him. He was very reassuring and professional and thinks we will win. Hearing is wednesday. You guys keep your fingers and toes crossed for me!
If I get disability and medicaid I have have my ankle and knee surgery and get my body healthy and strong again. It sucks,but it could be worse.
I have become quite a hermit which is totally opposite of the life I led for 33 years prior. I have learned a lot. Grown a lot. And whenever I needed Bl,it was there.That is why I always show back up. I get down but I LOVE this site. I love the friends I have made,even the ones we lost,that hurt is worth the bond that was is between people who really do care and "get you" and just accept you. 
Basically being a BL junkie is super cool 

"Bluelight..._I'm lovin' it!_" lol as I borrow the old McDonald's jingle.


----------



## aveoturbo

AAAWWWW Skillzz I am so sorry for your hardships.  But we get them so they make us stronger.  I Hope all ends well and will pray for you  

Let us all give love to Skillz and JoshE, and Badfish and Mugz so we can maintain the core of the forum.

Much LOVE to everybody   :D


----------



## JoshE

Woooooooo, Much love to everybody


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ^lol @ CH...love your guts,brah!





If I make comments like this in the OD social, it gets censored.  So why call it a "social" thread IMO?   It defies logic.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mugz said:


> Hey skillz  Prague was purely pleasure and shenanigans, one of my best friends is getting married soon, so this was his stag party, we arrived late Friday night and left late Sunday night. I wish it had been longer, but I'm not sure my wallet or my guts could have taken it
> 
> Unfortunately there is a video of me after drinking 4 tequilas in about 20 minutes randomly doing the macarena 8) very embarrassing, lol.
> 
> PM me the 20 questions answer  it's a toughie, I don't think anyone is going to get it.





To anyone who can get me this aforementioned video:  I'll host it on my youtube channel.  I'll make a long loop of it for like 8 hours and call it the Mugz_does_the_Macarena.MPG


----------



## JoshE

^ lol


----------



## Mugz

haha captain, it hasn't been uploaded anywhere yet, the video of me finally getting my jacket on and the whole pub cheering louder than when england won the rugby match is online though, haha, is only 8 seconds though. 

What's up with that ephedrine spammer anyway, lol, crazy.


----------



## JoshE

^ He's long gone haha. I was waiting for the post where they were going to add in their links.

Thanks for the reports anyway mate


----------



## Mugz

JoshE said:


> ^ He's long gone haha. I was waiting for the post where they were going to add in their links.
> 
> Thanks for the reports anyway mate


 
No probs  His links are still there though 


Anyone ever watched *What tнē #$*! D̄ө ωΣ (k)πow!?* before?

Watching the extended edition disc 1 at the moment, if you can ignore the annoying narrator it is ok, it's nothing new to me so far though.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^me. I remember when it first came out about 6 years ago,right? anyway-it got me interested in quantum physics and stephen hawking and then string theory and so on and so on. I remember loving it bc it blew my mind. But I can see how in 2012 it isn't anything groundbreaking.
I always wondered why Marlee Matlin starred in it and why they chose that storyline exactly to illustrate the points. It has honestly been a couple of years since I have seen it but I own it. 
what is your all time favorite movie?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i just busted my ass in our utility room. my crutches got stuck and i fell into my mom's bike. I'm ok,i just hurt right now.i don't even try and stop my falls w/ my ankle anymore bc it is so fragile. i just roll w/ the punches. lol
anyway,i'll be back in a bit...i'm just gonna lie down.
FACK i'm clumsy


----------



## Mugz

the original film came out in 2004, so quite some time ago, although to be honest not all that much has changed since then in the world of physics IMO AFAIK. Is about when I got into physics too, well in about 2002 actually after space camp, was given a list of recommended books and "The Elegant Universe" (which was published in 1999) was on it, along with "In Search Of Schrodinger's Cat" (which was published in 1984) Have bought myself the other two Brian Greene books recently too and about halfway through "The Fabric of the Cosmos" right now.

I'll stop rambling about physics books now,  haha.

I liked the first disc of the 5 disc extended edition, not sure if I will make it through all 5 150minute discs though. It's nice to see some of the stuff I already know refreshed in my mind and in visual format though. Some of it was cringeworthy though, haha.


Sorry about your fall skillz, you got anything to ease the pain? 

Where is aveo anyway, l0l, thought he would be right on the mod train


----------



## aveoturbo

Taking the mod train now......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i just busted my ass in our utility room. my crutches got stuck and i fell into my mom's bike. I'm ok,i just hurt right now.i don't even try and stop my falls w/ my ankle anymore bc it is so fragile. i just roll w/ the punches. lol
> anyway,i'll be back in a bit...i'm just gonna lie down.
> FACK i'm clumsy



Awww it'll be OK Skillz.  

Come over to my apt. building, jump in the Jacuzzi - there's nothing clumsy about laying back in the Jacuzzi.  %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^word.
sorry i never returned. I had to get up at 6 for my hearing. wish me luck...leaving now!
talk to you guys this afternoon.

Love your guts,everyone!.......................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ^word.
> sorry i never returned. I had to get up at 6 for my hearing. wish me luck...leaving now!
> talk to you guys this afternoon.
> 
> Love your guts,everyone!.......................skillz



Much  and good luck!  I'm sure it'll be good for you to get this done no matter what but I REALLY hope it happens to turn out in your favor.  

No matter what keep your chin up!!!


----------



## JoshE

Yes, good luck skillz.

Let us know how you went!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Hearing is OVER! that is how it went..lol no-my lawyer was VERY happy and proud of me. He thinks we are going to win. He said it will be 4-6 weeks before we get a ruling. That kind of sucks,the waiting,but at least the hearing is over. 3+ hours,just you and a judge,one on one,question and answer...it was a lot harder and more humiliating than I had imagined. But I was honest-brutally and she seemed to be a good,fair person who recognized that....so-it is out of my hands now. For that I am truly grateful.
On a sadder note,right after my hearing my mom informed me she just found out a good friend of mine whom have known for over 15 years died unexpectedly earlier that morning. so...i was and am pretty torn up about it. So everyone take some time today to tell those you care about that you love them. None of us are promised tomorrow so do it today!!!

I LOVE YOU ALL AND BLUELIGHT SO VERY MUCH!!!

always.....................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Why so quiet?


----------



## coelophysis

Muh muh muh MAKE SOME NOIZE


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^heard that!!!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!

Whhooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Ah-feels good to just let it loose sometimes! :D

So...what is up everyone? Great news-I won my appeal for SSI/Medicare! I am now insured and getting paid. It has been hell living w/ my parents again at 35,always sick,old injuries from my near fatal car accident 6 years past still full of pain-degenerative,the doctors say. Without knee and ankle surgery I will only worsen.
So,in the next 2 weeks,with the help of my parents,I'll be selecting Dr.s to see ASAP. Dr.s I have needed to see since my accident- cardiologist to check on the artificial piece in my heart and  my blood pressure,a dentist,an orthopedic surgeon,physical therapist,ENT,OBGYN(sorry fellas )a GP and/or internist,ect...

I have never been so anxious to go to a hospital,let alone undergo surgery! I just want to be well and physically stronger-able to walk 5 feet w/ o my crutches or walking boot. My bad leg(the right one) is so skinny compared to my regular sized left leg. Actually the left has some nice definition from using it for all my weight. My upper body is fairly strong, too,stronger than ususal-I've always been athletic,worked out,had very physical jobs. These past 18 months spent confined to my bed for one thing or another has definitely go me ready to fix my leg so I can do leg presses and do cardio on elliptical machines or run on a tread mill or just RUN. Hell,I'll be happy to do push ups again. right now I can't even do girl push ups on my knees bc my knee is so bad. And regular push ups are out bc  of my ankle-and I do REAL push ups-even one armed. Fuck I used to be so strong and fit...now,I am just soft. I am lucky bc I haven't gained a lot of weight like most people do when they do nothing,but I have a great metabolism and my source of food are nutritional shakes. Full of vitamins and low in calories...AND tastes like a milkshake! MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm!:D

OK,Laika...ther is some noise for you! 

How are you doing???

How are the rest of you out there. Don't be shy..."Come on,let's social".

btw...i am looking for a new game to play for my PS3-I have been playing CoD,Borderlands,Uncharted 3,Haze,Portal 2...
I wanted The Sims,but they did not have any in stock. dude talked me into "Valkiria". I hate it. I tried,I did,but it's just not my kind of game.if any of you gamers are out there shout out some games. I'd like a break from FPS,but I love them so you can't go wrong suggesting one. I wanted the Sims or some type of strategy game. Like the old board games War and Axis and Allies-if any of you are young enough to remember those type of games. 

ok- enough rambling...ttys!

Much peace and love.............................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

:feebly rattles a tin can with spare change in it:

Words in the social!

I hope you feel better soon Skillz, you deserve it!  Really happy that you won!  Congrats!  Suffer no more sweets 

Whats everybody up to?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

We need to make some noise up in here!!!

So...what's new with the world??? I got 2 new games last night-Sims 3 w/ Pets(I know,it's silly but I LOVE the Sims) and Dark Souls-hardest game on the market. Now I know why. It is awesome though. My video games make me happy. 

love your guts,guys and gals....................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Another girl who likes video games, that makes me happy   What system you play on Skillz?

Just chilling here for now, checking in real quick and then out to do some yard work-boo!  My back does not want to do that today.  Oh well, have drooooghs, will travel 

Wheres all our delightful newbs at?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

right now PS3...but I have ALL my old consoles...even my atari! I've been a gamer all my life!

what king of games do you play?


----------



## aveoturbo

I have a liking for COD(xbox), NCAA Football(PS3), and GTA 3 and Vice City(PC).  As of late tho, havent had much time for them


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

word! I love CoD and GTA,too. This new game is a totally new type of game play. It is said to be the hardest game on the market.
BARANG THAT SHIT ON!!!


----------



## sconnie420

Newb here n I just thought I'd stop in and say whatZzzzz upppp?


----------



## aveoturbo

Sconnie!  Whats shakin'?


----------



## sconnie420

aveoturbo said:


> Sconnie!  Whats shakin'?


 
Oh you know, killing some time @ work..chattin it up.lol..looking 4 a new daddy or mommy...haha lol..sup w/ u my man.?


----------



## coelophysis

Dairy Land, sounds amazing 
Is that the coast land of the Seas of Cheese?


----------



## sconnie420

Man, how i wish i was near a coast right now..a warm 1..(sigh). But No, lol Wisconsin..im so slow i never would have guessed that to be a Primus title...I must say , that the mommy/daddy comment I thought was in the adoption thread..ooopppss... btw i absolutely  your avatar...Ren & Stimpy are fabulous..I have to 1 and 2 season box set...


----------



## coelophysis

I'd like to echo your desire to be at a coast right now, totally feel ya!
And although you had posted the Mommy&Daddy comment here, I sensed it was you reaching out for an adopter. Consider yourself adopted 

& Thanks to the avatar comment, and you're a (wo)man(?) of good taste, as season 1 & 2 are really the only two seasons that actually matter. :D


----------



## sconnie420

ya im a chick..thats gr8..anything I should know of particular interest...


----------



## coelophysis

Well you know how to reply to threads, you know how upload an avatar, I'm guessing you know how to make new threads.

So it's all in your hands from here, when you hit a wall, instead of looking like a newb publicly, just PM me & I'll tell you if "that guy is serious," or "what the heck that just meant."


----------



## sconnie420

cool your awesome..guess only real ? i have right now is how to  upload a picture on your profile. maybe you have to have so many post 1st and also how to add friends..? was going to add you but can't figure out how..again your awesome.


----------



## coelophysis

Top right corner, click the "Settings" button. On the left handed menu go down to "Edit Profile Picture." It's right below the basic "Edit Profile" feature.

I hope this is what you were looking for!

And now, to "be-friend" someone, you'll want to click their username. A drop menu will appear right under their name & you can click "Add as Contact." Then it will bring you to a new page and you will see a box that you can click that says "Also Send a friend request to..." If you click that it will send a notification to the member so they know you have befriended them, and they'll be able to add you to their list 
Or you can go to the member's profile, and on the left, right under their profile picture(lol) will be a link that says "Add as friend."
Both ways are very easy once you know how to do it.

Let me know if that works for you! I won't add you so that you can add me, that way we know you're doing it right :D


----------



## sconnie420

Awesme,thanx!


----------



## coelophysis

Yay, we did it 
Now how about the profile picture? Are you able to figure that out yet?


----------



## sconnie420

I'm thinking you might need to have so many post 1st. The only thing I'm seeing is a place to post a link to a picture(?)... Ill try again after I get a few more post under my belt.


----------



## coelophysis

Ah weird. It should be right under where you can post the link, not sure why they would have a limitation on the post count for that feature.

You sure this is where you were looking?






Anywho, if you upload the picture you want to something like imageshack.us then pasting the direct link to it there would essentially get the job done the same way.


----------



## sconnie420

Laika said:


> Ah weird. It should be right under where you can post the link, not sure why they would have a limitation on the post count for that feature.
> 
> You sure this is where you were looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, if you upload the picture you want to something like imageshack.us then pasting the direct link to it there would essentially get the job done the same way.


 
Ya, that's not there..ill double check after my post count goes up.. I'm still really new as far as post count go.Thanks bunches.


----------



## coelophysis

Ah, interesting. I guess you learn something new everyday. I'll have to find out if it's supposed to be like that.
My guess is that when you reach Bluelighter status at 50 posts then it will most likely appear there.

You're welcome


----------



## sconnie420

It probably is, no worries..I'll get there eventually....


----------



## Mugz

not really read the last page but buy FIFA12 for your ps3 skillz  

Also welcomes to any newbs, come hang out in EADD even if you're not really really european


----------



## DiverDave

My 14yr old son LOVES FIFA, altho he's playng alot of BlackOps now.
I Really like Gran Turismo, I waited to buy PS3 until GT5 came out.
I dig the racing/flying games.
Used to spend 2 many hours on 'Fighter Ace' Shooting down someone thats bad mouthing you is just...sweet.


----------



## Mugz

My god, this social thread was buried deep in the later pages of NMI, thought I'd bring it back up to the top so more people can see it and partake in the social for newbs, mods and not so newbs alike 

Wanted to apologise for my absence in this part of bluelight recently, I have had technical difficulties with web access and stuff, but my new wireless keyboard and mouse set is going to and already has changed that now and I can post as much and as often as I want  I think I've made a few hundred posts in the last two or three days actually which is quite a lot of posts for me, I'm targeting 11,000 posts by the end of June at least 

How is everyone else in NMI land??


----------



## coelophysis

Crickets : *chirp chirp*

Laika: WOOF!

Crickets : *silence*


----------



## badfish45

Angry 

Some jerk stole the ACTs so I had to come into school today.


----------



## coelophysis

Heya newbs and fellow NMI regulars. How is everybody? I'm bumping this thread in hopes to kick up some conversation around here again.


----------



## JoshE

Walked into work at 4am this morning, walked out at 6am.

Couldn't be fooked :/

Oh, and good bump, Laika


----------



## spork

Excellent bump indeed.  

I feel you on the work thing, Josh. I tend to just not go as much as I can without getting fired. Today's gonna be super hard to go in since I've had the last week off. I need a new job that I actually enjoy


----------



## JoshE

I'm in the same boat. Although, even though i dislike my job, the money is hard to walk away from. Especially now since i got a pay rise last month. Plus we get two RDO's a month which is awesome.

Meh, day off tomorrow which means dinner, late session at the movies with the missus. We're both keen as to see Ted. Here's hoping it lives up to the hype.


----------



## JoshE

Oh, and has anybody heard from skillz?


----------



## spork

As far as I know, no one has heard from skillz.  I certainly hope she's okay.


----------



## stardust.hero

Oh yay an NMI social!! What's everyone up to?


----------



## the toad

Just checking out the new mod social 8) lol...

Dont be shy noobs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't heard from Skillz.  I hope she's doing OK as well.


----------



## spork

How's every one doing today? Any one else looking forward to Sunday and the season premiere of Breaking Bad? It should be interesting to see what happens after last season went out with a bang.


----------



## stardust.hero

I haven't seen the show yet? What channel is it on? 

I was a big fan of Weeds for a while all the way up until basically season 6 until it got ridiculously out of hand and unrealistic. But I'm flipping through the channels last night and I see it on so I stop on it for a while and I'm not really sure what season it was, I'm assuming season 8, and they turned it around into a more realistic direction. I'm so excited about that. I was sure weeds was done after season 7.


----------



## spork

Breaking Bad is on AMC. 

I watched the first 2 or 3 seasons of Weeds. I can't remember if I stopped because I got bored of it or if that was when I quit getting cable. Maybe a mixture of both? I've been meaning to watch it again though. I should do that!


----------



## ilovecrystal

Breaking Bad, I heard about that. Is it any better than 24? Someone told me it kicks the ass outta 24


----------



## stardust.hero

What are the plots to Breaking Bad and 24? Oh and hay there ilovecrystal


----------



## ilovecrystal

Hey . I have no idea haha! Id love to know, anyone know?

24 is awesome, it's about a guy who works for the US government and gets into all sorts of pickles. Very lovable characters, the plot thickens. If I tell you too much it will spoil it dude


----------



## spork

Breaking Bad is about a teacher that becomes a meth cook with one of his former students and all the different dilemmas they run into. I like it better than 24 but that's a damn good show too.


----------



## ilovecrystal

Ha now way! that does sound good  you'r not kidding right?


----------



## spork

Nope, not kidding. It's good shit. You should def check it out.


----------



## ilovecrystal

Yeah man will do  Anyone here into Dexter?


----------



## stardust.hero

Breaking Bad sounds awesome. Drug related shows are great. The name Breaking Bad is just so unappealing. It's not very descriptive. I bet they woulda gotten more viewers if they called in Meth Teacher.


----------



## ilovecrystal

stardust.hero said:


> Breaking Bad sounds awesome. Drug related shows are great. The name Breaking Bad is just so unappealing. It's not very descriptive. I bet they woulda gotten more viewers if they called in Meth Teacher.


 
Agreed  Seems to make it more appealing to me.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Someone is  almost bluelighter status


----------



## stardust.hero

Haha I certainly woulda been watching it by now if that was the case. Dexter is one I've heard about for quite a while. Haven't really watched it yet. What's that plot?


----------



## JoshE

I love all the shows mentioned above.

AMC is great for Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead. Cannot wait for the new seasons. Also, I've been a huge fan of 24 since the beginning. I wasn't even aware they were creating a new season..

Its a shame i have to download them though since Australia is way behind the US


----------



## stardust.hero

Ugh, will it ever stop raining in Florida. My roof is about to collapse!


----------



## spork

We need rain desperately here. All the grass is brown.


----------



## stardust.hero

Oh no really? It was the same way in New Jersey when we visited. Blasted Florida hurricane season .


----------



## stardust.hero

This is my mother in law leaving for a 2 week vacation face.


----------



## spork

^That made me LOL pretty hard. I love you


----------



## coelophysis

stardust.hero said:


> This is my mother in law leaving for a 2 week vacation face.








With a little bit of this:


----------



## stardust.hero

I love you sporkonzola!

Get it?


----------



## spork

^  

How's everyone doing today? My parents are coming on Wednesday and I'm kind of freaking out about the apartment not being clean enough for them. Last night I *finally*  got the linen closet organized while I was procrastinating cleaning the bathroom. My boyfriend was on the phone with his parents when I started this. When he hung up he took a peek at the hallway to see what I was up to and saw me with towels and sheet sets scattered all around me and just said, "Oh no." I just was like, "I know." and we both just started laughing about it. It was really funny, but I guess you kinda had to be there.


----------



## stardust.hero

lol the exchange of words. Why are you always leaving me btw?! 

I don't know if I've ever mentioned this before but I'm addicted to monster energy. Last year I was in 7/11 getting some kind of drink and I see this advertisement banner that says "Monster Energy Promotion Get Free Gear" and it lists "50 tabs = free hoodie, 30 tabs = free beanie hat, 25 tabs = free tee shirt. So that began my monster addiction. All last summer I collected like 100 monster tabs and got my 2 free hoodies. (Which I refuse to wear out of the house as a walking billboard) And now I can't stop drinking monster. I like need one in my hand all day long just to sip on it. They got me. I already have like 90 tabs saved up for this round. <.<

I'm like one of those adderall cases where I can't get up in the morning without my morning monster fix. Coffee doesn't even touch my tolerance.


----------



## spork

I'm gonna miss you, doll.  We should be able to have some chatting time though still.  

I can't drink energy drinks. They're waaaaaaayyy too sweet for my tastes. You collecting the tabs and not wearing the hoodies won totally reminds me of something I'd do lol. One of the grocery stores here has a Monopoly game going on all summer. It's just like the Monopoly game they have at McDonald's sometimes and I'm one away from pretty much all the prizes. I won't go to any other grocery stores while this is going on and I get super GIDDY when they give me my earned Monopoly tickets. Sometimes they even notice how happy I am when I get a lot of tickets and they give me extra ones lol. Well played grocery store, well played.


----------



## stardust.hero

lololol omg that's the best. Well played indeed.


----------



## spork

How's every one doing?

I'm kind of in freak out mode right now. My parents are coming to my place tonight and while the apartment is clean, it's not _sparkling_ like I would like. I hope they don't look in the closets. 8)


----------



## muvolution

hi newboobs


----------



## stardust.hero

Why would they be looking in the closets!? I think you're just freaking . Be calm layday! 

I am headed to the beach today with my doggles for some sun and oceans. What are the noobz doin today?


----------



## stardust.hero

Just downloaded xtype for mac. This means I can direct people in NMI faster with shortcuts instead of looking all over the board for links and copying and pasting. Took me an hour to set it up but now I'm a Bluelight hyperlink encyclopedia. Try me %).

*plays out in head an old fashioned gun slinging duo only Bluelight link version*


----------



## spork

stardust, I thought of you last night. My dad said that he *did* end up in my hall closet the night before on his way back to the guest room from the bathroom. I guess he got the wrong door. Good thing I cleaned out that closet so well, huh?  :D 

My vacay is going well so far. I miss keeping in regular contact with all you NMI regulars and greenlighters though!


----------



## MissNervosa

Oh *spork* I totally hear you! I freak out when my parents come to visit too,but now I've got a bigger problem.....rental inspection coming up! ARRGGHH!! To make matters worse,I have a dog,a cat and four bunnies (that's not the bad part,I love my furbabies).The real estate only know about our dog,and with so many bunnies who go through a lot of hay each day,it's like a barn in my house.I'm melting down from stress!!!


----------



## stardust.hero

Got the wrong door 8) yeah, sure. He was totally spying . Good thing you cleaned that one. 

Hey there MN  nice to see you around these parts! Oh no! Have you figured out what you're gonna do about the inspection yet?


----------



## ugly

Spork, chilling like a BOSS. I like this forum a BUNCH. I passed my drug test and I'm SMOKING FINALLY. I'm so happy I might start floating around like in that one scene of Mary Poppins!


----------



## ugly

Big Ups Stardust! Rename this "Groovy Forum" because THAT'S what it is.


----------



## MissNervosa

Hey *stardust.hero* Yep I'm slowly exploring BL and finding the forums where I feel comfortable and fit in 

Lol we have an inspection plan.I'm getting the carpets professionally steam cleaned (to get rid of any animal smells) and we'll put the cat and the bunnies in carry cages and load them in the back of the car,and my boyfriend will park around the corner with them,while I show the real estate through.

It takes me about 2 hours a day to maintenance clean the bunny areas,so to do a big spring clean and declutter,I'm devoting about 4 hours a day just to cleaning,and still have SO much to do *bangs head against wall*


----------



## spork

That's a lot of bunny maintenance and cleaning. Think of how nice it'll be to have a clean apartment after though. I love that feeling! When is the inspection?


----------



## stardust.hero

The Groovy forum, I like %).

IT sounds like you have a lot of work cut out for you MN lol.


----------



## missmegandelaney

Greetings everyone!
How's everyone doing this evening?


----------



## coelophysis

Hey!
Good to see you in here. Boring night here, music, some reading, some toking.

What are you up to?


----------



## Heroic

Chewing on a nicotine gum hoping for a buzz that apparently won't happen. Now tempted to take another one, but I know better than to do that I guess. What's going on with you guys?


----------



## stardust.hero

Hey Heroic  have you ever tried e cigs? Gum was always really difficult for me since like 75% of my addiction was in the action of putting the cigarette to my lips.


----------



## Heroic

I've considered them but haven't tried them yet. And yes, that's the main part, holding the cancer stick in my mouth is something I can't seem to go without. The gum sucks, and I can't seem to adapt to the "chewing technique" since I'm accustomed to chewing any gum violently and relentlessly, a habbit I gained when I was heavily on uppers. SIGH.


----------



## stardust.hero

They worked for me really well. The ones in the stores are garbage though. If you do some research online (there's a really good e cig forum) you can figure out the best one for you.


----------



## MissNervosa

spork said:


> That's a lot of bunny maintenance and cleaning. Think of how nice it'll be to have a clean apartment after though. I love that feeling! When is the inspection?



Arrggh it's supposed to be next Wednesday,but we're gonna try and postpone a week (with one of my elaborate exuses) as I've been getting really stressed and procrastinating.

I might need longer to get the mowing/gardening guy out to sort out my backyard too.Just a tip-if you ever think how great it would be to rent a house with a huge backyard and a pool,I'm here to tell you it actually sounds better than it is.The backyard is a jungle and I'm allergic to gardening (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it) and this summer just gone was so rainy,we probably went for a swim maybe 6 times in 3 months.We did the math,and with all the chlorine and maintenance,it cost us almost $80 per swim 

The clean house part is an awesome feeling as it's so rare,and here's what usually happens...





[/IMG]


----------



## MissNervosa

Heroic said:


> I've considered them but haven't tried them yet. And yes, that's the main part, holding the cancer stick in my mouth is something I can't seem to go without. The gum sucks, and I can't seem to adapt to the "chewing technique" since I'm accustomed to chewing any gum violently and relentlessly, a habbit I gained when I was heavily on uppers. SIGH.



I hear ya there! I bought an e-cig as part of a group-on deal,and it sucked,as apparently in Australia,they can't sell e-cigs with nicotine in them,which is retarded.I've checked out different e-cig forums and reviews,and have found one that gets great reviews which I'm gonna import from the U.S when I have some spare cash http://youtu.be/UUVN4Lk1VLA

I think one of the most important aspects of the e-cig is good vapour and that "hitting the back of the throat" feel.The crappy cheap one I bought I had to drag so hard on it just to get any vapour,let alone the back of the throat hit.

I'm really hoping a decent e-cig will help me cut down...would love to hear of anyone elses experiences with them?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MissNervosa said:


> apparently in Australia,they can't sell e-cigs with nicotine in them,which is retarded.



Wow.  That seems like the tobacco lobby sure got some of their choice ideas passed into law.  It's weird that is for Australia, as it seems that the United States tobacco lobby would only go to such lengths.  

I don't smoke tobacco or use nicotine at all, but I do vaporize/smoke cannabis/extracts.  In my opinion, it doesn't really matter to me what the smoke "feels" like.  I prefer seemingly air-like vapor which doesn't "hit the back of the throat", to smoking actual cannabis.  

Just my 2 cents.  

I think you'll be impressed with the e-cig when it actually has nicotine in it (again, thanks for sharing this with me, I have never heard of that before!), as the effects should come through for you.  

I don't have any e-cig experiences myself (again, I am not a tobacco/nicotine user, I despise it) - but my friend, a fellow Bluelighter, wanted to quit smoking, so he got an e-cig.  He tought he would have to like start with a little ecig and mostly cigarettes, and then slowly balance it out with 50/50, then mostly e-cig.  However, when he tried the e-cig, he immediately switched to it and rarely smokes cigarettes now; he heavily prefers the e-cig, and delivers the same effects for him.  

I was really amazed to hear how he found it a lot easier to switch to the e-cig than he originally anticipated.  



Heroic said:


> Chewing on a nicotine gum hoping for a buzz that apparently won't happen. Now tempted to take another one, but I know better than to do that I guess. What's going on with you guys?



The reason why you won't get a buzz from patches/gum is because of the route of administration.  Vaporized/smoked nicotine is going to impact the brain nearly instantaneously compared to transdermal and buccal.  

The time until onset of a drug experience, is one of the most solid markers of a drug's addictive potential.


----------



## MissNervosa

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you'll be impressed with the e-cig when it actually has nicotine in it (again, thanks for sharing this with me, I have never heard of that before!), as the effects should come through for you.
> 
> I don't have any e-cig experiences myself (again, I am not a tobacco/nicotine user, I despise it) - but my friend, a fellow Bluelighter, wanted to quit smoking, so he got an e-cig.  He tought he would have to like start with a little ecig and mostly cigarettes, and then slowly balance it out with 50/50, then mostly e-cig.  However, when he tried the e-cig, he immediately switched to it and rarely smokes cigarettes now; he heavily prefers the e-cig, and delivers the same effects for him.
> 
> I was really amazed to hear how he found it a lot easier to switch to the e-cig than he originally anticipated.
> 
> Wow that gives me a lot of hope,thanks for sharing  I have the same plan as your friend did,just replacing a few cigs with the e-cig and taper slowly from there.
> 
> I've tried patches,gum,inhaler,Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking book,cutting down with rollies,switching brands every day,zyban and cold turkey.The longest I've lasted is a week,and every time I've basically been a homicidal bitch and gained weight.
> 
> I'm quite orally fixated,and replacing cigs with a lollipop or inhaler didn't cut it for me.I've just found I really need something that is exactly like a cigarette.From my experience with the crap e-cig,I can see that a decent nicotine e-cig would work out nicely for me.I still wanna do a bit more research about cheaper ways to refill the cartridges rather than buying new cartridges every time,because if I'm still smoking real cigs and importing e-cig cartridges from overseas,it could get very expensive!


----------



## the toad

Damn im gonna give the ecig a try... ive been trying to quit for years

Thanks for the info captain


----------



## spork

^Best of luck with quitting.  I know it took me several tries before I quit for good. It's been almost 6 years now and rarely have cravings. 

How has everybody been? I finally got home from my vacation and am settling in a bit, but I'm gonna be gone the next couple weekends. I'm going to Lollapalooza next weekend (!!!!!!) and then I have a family wedding the weekend after. Summer is in full swing for me and I'm definitely taking advantage of it. School starts in less than a month...eeeeeekkkk!!!


----------



## dan c

Hi i am new to all this


----------



## spork

Danny! Glad you're joining us in our social thread.  What are you up to today?


----------



## midnighthrenody

good morrow guvnahs.     anyone wanna take the newbz to the bushes?


----------



## stardust.hero

Hey danny


----------



## revolve

MissNervosa said:


> I hear ya there! I bought an e-cig as part of a group-on deal,and it sucked,as apparently in Australia,they can't sell e-cigs with nicotine in them,which is retarded.I've checked out different e-cig forums and reviews,and have found one that gets great reviews which I'm gonna import from the U.S when I have some spare cash http://youtu.be/UUVN4Lk1VLA
> 
> I think one of the most important aspects of the e-cig is good vapour and that "hitting the back of the throat" feel.The crappy cheap one I bought I had to drag so hard on it just to get any vapour,let alone the back of the throat hit.
> 
> I'm really hoping a decent e-cig will help me cut down...would love to hear of anyone elses experiences with them?



To sell nicotine containing e-cigs in australia, a poisons license is required (as it is with normal cigs, anyway).


----------



## rhun

Helllooo. I finally got rid of the damn Greenlighter status yesterday. So I _suppose _I'm still a noob 
I tend to read more than I post, so I _suppose_ that doesn't help. But _suppose_ I've seen some of you around the forums.
I've been using _suppose_ constantly for two days now to annoy my bf and now I can't stop 

I got another boyfriend (ex now) an e-cigarette a few years back. I like the occasional black n mild when I'm buzzin but I'm just not a cigarette smoker, it's just so awful for you and I hate the smell and how it makes your breath sour and your tongue all white. I hoped the e cigarette would at least help. I actually tried it, I liked the vapor aspect and the flavors. But stuff was always breaking on it and it was so expensive to begin with. But smokers like smoking... The same way people addicted to IV drugs like injecting. E cigarettes aren't satisfying to a lot of smokers I know simply because there's no actual smoke or flame.


----------



## dan c

@ spork,Yes its a sweet site to interact with fellow fuk heads n nothing much reali mate jus a chilled one this weekend. Well until i have few lagers n probaly get messy coz i can
Nt help my self lmao and hi stardust


----------



## coelophysis

Hey dan c pantsy  Nice to see you here.

& rhun, I spent the first couple years of my BL career doing a lot more reading than posting before I really really got involved. I think this is the way that it goes for lots of us. There is a lot to absorb in on this site.



And a bit of good news for those of you who are friends with skillz-4-thrillz. I spoke with her last night after she had been MIA for almost 2 months. It was causing lots of concern for me I'm sure quite a few others. Hearing from her last night was a wonderful relief. I'm ecstatic she is okay. You always hope for the best but fear the worst when BLers go missing.
So rest assured and expect a return from her soon. :D


----------



## spork

^That's such great news!! It seriously made my morning. :D   skillz.


----------



## coelophysis

I was half asleep when my phone went off last night and considered just checking it in the morning. I'm glad I didn't wait on it so that the closure arrived sooner instead


----------



## dan c

Hey laika nice to hear from u and making me welcome. So wot do u do to add freinds do you jus ad random people or wot lol ?


----------



## coelophysis

The buddy list feature on Bluelight really holds no benefits. But I suppose it's fun and is nice to have a compiled list of people who are important to you on BL and it makes it easier to access their profiles by going to your buddy list.
If you do want to add someone, you can click on their name, a drop menu will come down and you can click "Add as contact." This will bring you to another page where you can click a box that notifies the person that you would like to be friends with them. They will get a notification that you added them.

I hope I didn't just make that confusing for you. Let me know if you get stuck.


----------



## spork

In Blogs, you can make your blog only viewable to those on your friends/contact list, but you can't use Blogs til you're a Bluelighter and have 50 posts. Other than that, yeah...I don't really know of any other purposes of the feature


----------



## dan c

OK thnks for the info people and yea laika u did make sense and no it wasnt confusing  lol whats evryone doin tonight is it gunna be a messy one or wot


----------



## spork

I'm heading to Chicago for some good music and good fun. It probably won't be too messy as I try to keep those kind of nights at home these days. I'm looking forward to it though!


----------



## rhun

& rhun, I spent the first couple years of my BL career doing a lot more reading than posting before I really really got involved. I think this is the way that it goes for lots of us. There is a lot to absorb in on this site.[/QUOTE]

That's good, I think it says a lot about the quality of BL's members. And it's why I enjoy this site as much as I do, I browsed the forums regularly for 6 months before recently getting an account. And I've used BL for information when I've needed it for years and I've always been impressed by how accurate everything is here. I would say it's better to read the threads and go through the site and get a feel of things before just posting. The members who have done that seem more committed to the site and I've noticed less turn over here than almost any other site.


----------



## dan c

Well i was a lurker for a while bt then thought fuk it get an account.@ spork sweet dude sounds good never been to america so dnt no what its like wat music u into i like techno hard dance hard trance hard style  and gabber love it i do like other stuff aswel tho im open minded wen it comes to music


----------



## spork

I'm into just about any kind of music to an extent. My likes range from goa trance to folk. I was in Chicago for Lollapalooza. I had a great time, but now I'm pretty sore. It's a good sore though, as it's from LOTS of dancing!  

Hope all you NMIers are doing well today!


----------



## dan c

Yea man sounds good i also love to get down and dirty to some banging vibes. And im good today jus got back from the cinemaWe watched ted that is one cool bear lol


----------



## stardust.hero

Woah havn't been in here in a while. Dan c  good to see you in here. It's a cool place  Spork you are *always* leaving me D:.


----------



## KomsicKev

I was told by stardust to check in here. Hello everyone. Lol


----------



## coelophysis

What's up dude? I like your username a lot fellow space cadet


----------



## stardust.hero

Hey Kev B). Sup. This is the social thread. You can shoot the shit here.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## badfish45

Hey guyz droppin in to say hi c:


----------



## logarithm

herez some shit :-D

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/remi_gaillard_the_godfather/


----------



## spork

Hey newbies and NMI regs, how y'all doin'?


----------



## spork

Bumpity bump bump bump bumparoo 






Can't stop laughing.


----------



## MoveTheShadow

what is that thing 
My daughter wants a hamster for her birthday, but. .  she's getting one of those.


----------



## spork

I don't know, but I love it! :D 

How's your day going MoveTheShadow? You should get your daughter the hamster so you can post pics and I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## russ1973

Have been a lurker of this site for years, and have learned lots of valuable information. I'm female, late 30's, Nurse of 10 years (labor and delivery/ER, but currently not working due to pain) under chronic pain management for: Ankylosing Spondilytis, Bulging disks (lumbar/cervical spine), recently MRI'd for possible TIA's and rule-out MS, as I have several symptoms of both. My medication regimen is as follows: Oxy IR 30mg, 3xday, wellbutrin 300mg XL, once per day, valium 10mg 2x/day, seroquel 400mg bedtime, clonidine 0.1mg bedtime (both used for sleep, I'm not psychotic lol), and Adderall 30mg 2x/day for severe combined ADD/ADHD. I am from the southeastern region of the US, and have been having problems getting my meds filled - sometimes Pharmacy is out (they say there is a shortage of Oxy 30 IR), I have to drive 2 hours to get meds filled, because my pain management doc is 2 hours away, and the town I live in will not fill my schedule II's. The pharmacy I went to yesterday told me to talk with my doc, and get a Rx for a different pain med, because of the shortage - but I want to know what would be equivalent to the Oxy dosage that I take. I've been on the same meds for about a year and a half. I am not an abuser. That's my story. I'm sure there is a place for my questions about equivalents, but wanted to explain why I joined bluelight; I will post same under correct thread.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys & gals. Just wanted to let anyone who checks in regularly know that we're seeking another moderator here at NMI 

Application thread


----------



## Stacianica

*I'm so vain...*

I've just officially posted fifty times!  I'm a true blue Blueligter now!  So excited, just wanted to share with my Fellow Bluelighters!   Feels god to say that!   

Cheers!
I'm a BLer now!  Yay!


----------



## Stacianica

Okay...maye, I need Over 50 posts.  Says I'm still a .


----------



## spork

Sometimes it takes a bit for Bluelighter status to kick in. Be patient.  

I'm gonna go ahead and merge this with the NMI social thread since you already have a couple intro threads.


----------



## Stacianica

Thanks, Spork!  It's official now!


----------



## FlashBastard

Yeah Skillz, second the Vit C - I take 1000mg daily, great for the immune system!

Regards...Flash


----------



## dilaudid8

stardust-hero what's happening my brother i'm new here but this looks like a very cool site thank's for letting me post here again ty


----------



## dilaudid8

russ 1973 try DILAUDID8mg  that should do the job but if they won't fill your oxycodone. then most likely they won't fill that gl


----------



## Docta.Jay

How's everyone doing?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Docta.Jay said:


> How's everyone doing?!



Enjoying a luxurious evening.  %)


----------



## Docta.Jay

Glad I'm not the only one!

Officially a BL'er now! Hahaha.


----------



## PantyRaid

Captain.Heroin said:


> Enjoying a luxurious evening.  %)



That made me smile


----------



## stardust.hero

Congrats on ze BLer status . I am sipping some coffee, relaxing, catching up on Bluelight and NMI. 

Hi CH %)

Supp Panty  BLer status for you too.


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5x4L70WnaU&fmt=18

just crawling my way to BL, and sharing some love 

newbie yt video embedding in post tip?


----------



## stardust.hero

Type out the title first so example type in the quick reply:

Author - Turn (Feat. Ed Thomas)

highlight it and click the hyperlink button (the earth with a link) and it'll embed with the name . 

Cool vid.


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

for my next trick i will now attempt this with a video for you

Hypertraxx - The Darkside


----------



## stardust.hero

Oh wow! I love it lol! It's perfect. I'm going to post it in the TDS music thread  it will be our new theme song.

%)


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

it's all i could think about when i kept seeing TDS on my screen haha i knew it was going to have to get posted somewhere


----------



## trunkofmycar

Hi. I'm new too. Againnn, haha. But I need to meet people on here so I keep coming back! I keep forgetting I'm on here :x


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

welcome (again)!

i'll just swap this green light now for something better, pardon me


----------



## stardust.hero

Hi Trunk  welcome. Cool BLer status aegs


----------



## spork

I hope y'all enjoyed the weekend and have a good upcoming week!


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

stardust.hero said:


> Hi Trunk  welcome. Cool BLer status aegs



it suits me don't you think?  cheers


----------



## stardust.hero

I agree


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stardust.hero said:


> Hi CH %)



Hey how's it going?


----------



## PantyRaid

stardust.hero said:


> Supp Panty  BLer status for you too.


Why thank you! Hope everyone is enjoying their respective evenings?


----------



## stardust.hero

Enjoying the evening , my boyfriends mother is leaving tomorrow morning....

...you know the drill:


----------



## spork

And it still makes me LOL


----------



## PantyRaid

haha if i was old i would have just peed myself laughing. Although if i was old id probably pee myself all the time and id contantly cackle diabolically like the crazy person that i -am- ... will be?


----------



## spork




----------



## stardust.hero

Ahhhh!!! So great!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That made me smile.


----------



## PantyRaid

^ agreed. More diabolical cackling all around.


----------



## ScottOp512

What's up everybody? Real pot is hard for ya when you're in the military, they don't really approve of it. Haha


----------



## stardust.hero

Hey Scott, I hear yah! How's the military treatin ya otherwise? What's the area of training you're in?


----------



## ScottOp512

Well I'm still in AIT so I'm under TRADOC rules, not the actual army. So it sucks, I am learning networking, computer skills with hardware and software, network security, etc. It's a great field to get into, so i figured why not. But now i just wanna go home and start working ya know?


----------



## Movemauser

sazed said:


> Smoked a couple bowls of dried leaf Maeng Da kratom last night with damiana as a neutral base.  I gather boiling is necessary to get enough mitragynine or you would have to smoke a ton of it.  It had a slight opioid effect, I fell asleep on the sofa, weird dreams with elements from a movie that I was watching.  The leaf has a very nice smell to it like matcha (Japanese green tea) but that makes me wonder if it is really green tea, I got it from a fairly reputable company, but wonder if they ripped me off.  The smoke had that opioid taste to it, like eating something with a lot of poppy seed in it like poppy seed hamentaschen, a slight deadening of the taste buds.  I had a mild headache when I woke up, don't think it's from dehydration.



I chew the leaves (when I can get them) and the flavour is strong - a bit like green tea, you're right! Honestly I always thought eating it is the most effective way. Even after treating it smoking just doesn't seem to work for me. But it did for you. Man, Kratom is such an individual thing.


----------



## Movemauser

Mornin!

Where should a newbie post a naive codeine thread? 

D


----------



## spork

Good morning, D  Basic Drug Discussion should be the forum you want. I'd just do a quick search there first to see if your question has been answered already.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

spork said:


> Good morning, D  Basic Drug Discussion should be the forum you want. I'd just do a quick search there first to see if your question has been answered already.



Excellent answer by an excellent NMI mod.  %)

How's everyone doing in NMI today?


----------



## Sister_M0rphine

I'm feeling restless but good. I'm happy that my mood has greatly improved, mostly due to an abundance of chocolate chip cookies and French music which is a great combo by the way. In several hours, I'll hopefully be able to make it to an NA meeting and at least attempt to make my drug use more healthy and recreational.


----------



## spork

Oh, wow. Chocolate chip cookies sound so delish right now!! Hmmm, I did notice earlier today that there are some chocolate chips in the freezer. I might need to make some cookies happen soon!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have no cookies, but some brownies.


----------



## ed.ston

My birthday just passed (yesterday), so I indulged in some H. Gone overboard, had a great time and still left with 2 fat shots. Used all of it this morning so...I've been nodding hard at work all day. Working as a programmer and nodding on your keyboard is a pretty fucked up picture. 

My bad. 8)


----------



## spork

hApPy BiRtHdAy, Ed!


----------



## ed.ston

Thank youuuu! %) It was a really Happy birtHday...

I won't add that I did the second shot in the bathroom at work, that I threw up at least 5 times since I got here, that I have a persistent, day-long hiccup which just won't go away or that I look like plain death. Neah, I had sooooo much fun yesterday that all this doesn't really matter. 

Now off to my happy nodding again, I'll be anxious tommorow to check how the Python code I wrote today looks like...ROFLMAO.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Happy birthday! 

I am just looking forward to an LSD trip on my next birthday. %)


----------



## Bee The Change

Hey Peeps just got out of rehab for the 3rd time due to my mom being an ass! Can you say high as shit right now? cause I can!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Bee The Change said:


> Hey Peeps just got out of rehab for the 3rd time due to my mom being an ass!



What's that mean?


----------



## PantyRaid

Mom made him go with some sort of ultimatum? That'd be my guess anyway


----------



## Bee The Change

Yeah I have my own place and my mom called the cops because I was high on benzos because I called her and was talking all kinds of messed up haha. She is very invaisive and can be a real pain. I am 18 years old just get off my case ugh parents


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Bee The Change said:


> Yeah I have my own place and my mom called the cops because I was high on benzos because I called her and was talking all kinds of messed up haha. She is very invaisive and can be a real pain. I am 18 years old just get off my case ugh parents




Drunk dialing / benzo'd dialing is definitely something to be avoided in the future.


----------



## PantyRaid

Yeah im fortunate in that my dads always been really understanding and supportive (although not at ALL enabling) since he used to be a heroin addict and a dealer of pretty much everything (25 years clean in dec) so he knows the whole 'never gonna get clean til im ready to' deal. And whenever i am ready, ill have an amazing resource in him which is pretty rare to have (a family full of addicts who all managed to get clean after years of ridiculous amounts of drug use) especially when it comes to opiates (the stats are pretty dismal).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PantyRaid said:


> Yeah im fortunate in that my dads always been really understanding and supportive (although not at ALL enabling) since he used to be a heroin addict and a dealer of pretty much everything (25 years clean in dec) so he knows the whole 'never gonna get clean til im ready to' deal. And whenever i am ready, ill have an amazing resource in him which is pretty rare to have (a family full of addicts who all managed to get clean after years of ridiculous amounts of drug use) especially when it comes to opiates (the stats are pretty dismal).



You're right; the stats are kind of slanted against us, but I got clean and have stayed off heroin for years now.


----------



## PantyRaid

Props to you, thats fucking awesome. Its nice to hear it actually happens, in rehab they had a statistic that something like 90% of heroin addicts will never remain fully clean for the rest of their lives (as in theyll be on methadone, subs, or relapse on heroin or other opiod painkillers). Which is not something that inspires much hope. While im definitely not ready, its still nice to think that maybe one day ill be free. When half your life (and entire teenage and adult life) have been spent under that cuddly blanket of heroin, staying clean seems like a scary prospect i guess, but not as scary as staying a slave to it forever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope to quit buprenorphine one day, but I would rather maintain on buprenorphine and be functional than to potentially relapse if I was forced to quit.  That's how I like to think about it.  

75% of people relapse within 6 months of quitting, that is another common statistic.  However I think it's important to remember that relapsing once doesn't mean you're doomed to go back to being dependent on opiates, it's all about knowing how to say "ok, I slipped up, and it's time to go back to being clean again..." and that will make sure you stay clean. 

I have done heroin a few times since quitting but have not gotten re-addicted and don't feel the need to ever use it again.  (That's what I consider being clean, not being dependent on it at all)


----------



## PantyRaid

Yeah, that sounds like where id like to be a few years down the road, although hopefully not on bupe maintenance (although id definitely detox with it and maybe even take just the straight naloxone), didnt have much success w/o it but then i wasnt ready to be clean on my last stint in rehab, it was purely for my probation officer. Keep it up, hopefully one day ill be on the same path as yourself and my dad (and mom and aunt and uncles and grandfather and cousins haha)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PantyRaid said:


> Yeah, that sounds like where id like to be a few years down the road, although hopefully not on bupe maintenance (although id definitely detox with it and maybe even take just the straight naloxone), didnt have much success w/o it but then i wasnt ready to be clean on my last stint in rehab, it was purely for my probation officer. Keep it up, hopefully one day ill be on the same path as yourself and my dad (and mom and aunt and uncles and grandfather and cousins haha)



My personal opinion is that it's better to get it out of your system while you are young.  Mostly because you don't want to get older, successful, and then get addicted.  At that point, people generally don't have their parents as a part of their support network anymore, and if you've gone from being successful to a full blown addict, you can go through a huge amount of personal savings on drugs.  

Whereas if you "get it out of your system" while you're young, you don't have a HUGE amount of money to blow on drugs (well at least I didn't), and it leaves the rest of your life to get it right.


----------



## spork

Soooooo how's everyone's week going?  

I know for me it's been BUSY. I have two major papers due on Friday for school. I'm rewarding myself this weekend with some goooood techno. Gonna see Richie Hawtin and Kevin Saunderson!


----------



## SixStrongLines

spork said:


> Soooooo how's everyone's week going?
> 
> I know for me it's been BUSY. I have two major papers due on Friday for school. I'm rewarding myself this weekend with some goooood techno. Gonna see Richie Hawtin and Kevin Saunderson!



Im going back to collage tomorrow.. i tryed to keep my head cool over the xmas.. i did not maintain.. lil bit fuzzy tell the truth, good luck to you spork


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good luck going back to college. 

Also so you know the difference...


College:







and...


Collage:


----------



## spork

Thanks SSL. I ended up doing well last semester despite the minor freak out towards the end. I don't start again until January 22 and it's at a new school so I'm kind of nervous about it, but also very excited. I hope you're having a good first day back. Today is my birthday, so I'm certainly glad that I don't have to go back today. :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

spork said:


> Thanks SSL. I ended up doing well last semester despite the minor freak out towards the end. I don't start again until January 22 and it's at a new school so I'm kind of nervous about it, but also very excited. I hope you're having a good first day back. Today is my birthday, so I'm certainly glad that I don't have to go back today. :D



omg happy birthday spork!! :D


----------



## spork

Thanks C.H


----------



## spork

Hey everyone! We have a new pet thread in NMI and we want to see your fur babies!  Post pics here!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

spork said:


> Thanks C.H



You're welcome; you deserve it.  

An example for the future mods for sure.  

I've actually finished my full length album, and am selling it in a box set version and there are only 6 copies total, and only 2 left for sale. %)

I also had an _amazing_ experience about a week ago, and just finished writing a trip report on it.  %)


----------



## stellablue

OMG I just saw this Spork. Happy belated birthday girl. I hope it was a good one love.


----------



## spork

Thanks, dear.  It was fantastic.


----------



## stardust.hero

r.r.r.r.resurrecting this bish!!! 

Sup yall


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

Hey! Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## stardust.hero

I'm not off until Sunday but I'm certainly looking forward to it. :3 lub my days off. How about you?


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

Working like the corporate slave I am! I had my one day off today, and was successful in accomplishing nearly nothing. Ah, it feels so good!


----------



## stardust.hero

Meeee too. 8-8 shift today and tomorrow. Not going to be fun . I have all these awesome things I need to do on my days off and then I just sit infront of the tv .


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

I worked a puny 5 hour shift and it turns out that I have tomorrow off! But it'll probably be wasted in my living room.


----------



## stardust.hero

It's okay a day off is never wasted  come on...Sunday!!


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

Successfully wasted!.....Bacon and eggs, Alice: Madness Returns, too many cigarettes, and taking care of my growing menajorie of animals. 

Who here has pets?


----------



## Toucan

squawk


----------



## Toucan

squawk


----------



## stardust.hero

nibble nibble


----------



## Toucan

zoooooop
zooooooooooooop


----------



## Toucan

I'm doing maths. Big woo
What's happening everyone?


----------



## Toucan

*Triple post all the way across the sky*


----------



## stardust.hero

I'm drinking coffee. This social needs to kick it up. C'mon noobz you have to have some kind of random banter to tell.

It's not take and give back none. I know you viewed our pictures. I want some feedback. How did they make you feel? Explain.


----------



## Toucan

stardust.hero said:


> How did they make you feel? Explain.



I feel quite hungry now 





I've been playing violin today. violon violon violoooooooonn.

any other music players?


----------



## stardust.hero

Are you fluent in playing the violin? That's so sweet. You should upload some of your playings to soundcloud I'd like to listen.

I can't play any music


----------



## Toucan

fluently, as if it were my first language... %)

no I do play it rather well!
always time to learn SD


----------



## coelophysis

^ And she's surrounded by musical instruments all day long as well.


----------



## Toucan

foooooo shame


----------



## stardust.hero

I like to play the computer. My music comes out as posts on a message board. I think it is beautiful. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


----------



## Toucan

I cannae hear it


----------



## coelophysis

Toucan, sometimes I picture you as an actual Toucan sitting at a computer rapidly pecking at the keyboard with your beak.


----------



## Toucan

to type with a beak, it's so very difficult 
would anyone like to hear a lymerick?


----------



## Toucan




----------



## stardust.hero

How Toucan not a toucan? It's so obvious? Is it hard to find toucan mates touc? What's it like being a toucan?

Yes a limerick!!!! I do I do!


----------



## Toucan

It's a hard life. I carry Guiness on my beak to get by, thirsty work too...

Okok,

There was a young fellow from Hall
Who fell in a spring, in the fall
T'would have been a sad thing
Had he died in the spring
But he didn't
He died in the fall


----------



## stardust.hero

Good thing he died with a rhyme.

I would have to die on a stroll.


----------



## bronson

Laika may be onto something here, I think I know less about my co-workers than I initially thought.


----------



## Toucan

squawk


----------



## Toucan

Question: how do pirates know that they are pirates?

Answer: they think - therefore they arrrrrrrr!


----------



## coelophysis

What did one burp say to the other burp?


*NSFW*: 



Let's be stinkers and go out the other end/


----------



## james5150

can someone converse with me I've been given bath salt  mixedwith my ice  for the last 2 months unknowingly until now and it is affecting my mental health  has this happened to anyone in here and if so can you give me feedback on the effects of doing this and not knowing that you were doing it and how did it affect you


----------



## Toucan

How is it affecting you? It could just be the meth - meth isn't great for mental health as it is...
Mental Health


----------



## stardust.hero

Hi *James* I encourage you to make yourself a new thread in the link Toucan posted. You will receive a lot of personalized responses.


----------



## stellablue

bronson said:


> Laika may be onto something here, I think I know less about my co-workers than I initially thought.



^ ROFL! No doubt Bronson. So cute.  *coughs a feather*



Toucan said:


>


I love it, next thing you know he will be giving the traffic reports, lol.


----------



## Toucan

zooooooooooom zoom zoom zooooooooooooooom zoom zoom zooooooom zoom zoom


----------



## stardust.hero

I'll never be able to visualize a toucan without it zooming around.


----------



## stellablue

Just something I saw that made me giggle, lol.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Hey y'all. Speaking to y'all from central florida atm. I'm Victoria, I used to play french horn and trumpet in middle school lol. 


I WANT SOME BUD.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spvGL58EFjc

" She had the kind of body 
That would probably intimidate 
Any of 'em that were un-southern 
Not me cousin 
If models are made for modeling 
Thick girls are made for cuddlin' 
Switch worlds and we can huddle then 
Who needs another friend 
I need to hold your hand 
You'd need no other man 
We'd flee to other lands "

-Andre 3000


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lovegluegunnin said:


> Hey y'all. Speaking to y'all from central florida atm. I'm Victoria, I used to play french horn and trumpet in middle school lol.
> 
> 
> I WANT SOME BUD.



^ lol 

Welcome


----------



## Drinktillhescute

Wanna be friends lovegluegunnin? I think we have a lot 
In commen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think we all do %)


----------



## Toucan




----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's an awesome pic Toucan!


----------



## Toucan

how's everyone doing?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^Woah.. if you stare at the dot in the middle for like 30sec and then close your eyes for a bit, you can still see it.
Maybe it's just me though.

What's up new people?
Don't be shy.. you can post in here.
We don't bite.. much.


-HOOD


----------



## Toucan

hola HOOD how you doing?


Hey guys -
MYSTERY PRIZE for the next greenlighter to post here. 


_it could be you!_


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

im iight i guess.. trying to lower my benzo intake, stressful but manageable.

Come on greenlighters!
Get your asses in here and socialize.
Please..
Get used to posting, here's the perfect spot to start making friends and get rid of the nervousness about posting i know some go through when first signing up.
I know i was nervous at first. 

If you wanna shoot the shit, the social is the place to do it.


-HOOD


----------



## bronson

HdoubleODeezy said:


> What's up new people?
> Don't be shy.. you can post in here.
> We don't bite.. much.








See, painless.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^lol.


----------



## chelseagirl

Even though I got this account back in 2012, I barely used it back then, so I kinda still feel like a newbie. 
I'm currently "between places," was living in the PNW for 2 years, and won't be settling down until the end of Summer. Been traveling a bit and I'm getting ready to go abroad for a few weeks!  Then starting grad school in the fall in Chicago. I've never been before and don't know a soul there, so it would be cool to meet some Chicago folks on here. 

I got distracted on BL and now it's 7:30am and I haven't been to sleep yet.. Oops. I don't get why greenlighters can't post in the lounge, but I'm only a couple posts away from 50 so soon I can start posting about silly non-drug related stuff!! 

Anyway, just saying hey! BE MY FRIENDS!!! 



Toucan said:


> MYSTERY PRIZE for the next greenlighter to post here.
> 
> 
> _it could be you!_



I WIN!


----------



## bronson

And here you are...



Do be sure to enjoy!


----------



## Toucan

congratulations chelseagirl!
your mystery prize is..................................................................


----------



## Toucan

bluelight-scented *pot pourri*






treasure it always


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ am i the only one who just attempted to smell it through the screen?  lol jk.


----------



## Papaverium

lmao "Bluelight-Scented" xD


----------



## chelseagirl

Yum, thanks.

Why haven't they invented scratch-n-sniff computer screens yet??


----------



## iplay4keepz

They already exist if you're baked enough!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Enjoy.. scratch and sniff this if you dare:


----------



## iplay4keepz

The fuck!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Toucan

doin goooooooooood, wish I could sleep though 

 saw The Double the other day - really great film
reminded me a lot of Brazil if anyone's seen that


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Never heard of either..
I haven't been paying attention to movies lately.
Last 3 watched were Fast 6, Riddick, and Escape Plan.

(Imma huge Chronicles of Riddick fan)

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya Everyone, just thought I'd pop in n say hi. Never new about this place so it's good to meet you all. 

Oh would someone be able to pm me n explain how I put a link as a word instead of as a link?  I'd like to do that when posting to new members as it looks tidier somehow, but not sure how to do it. 

Anyhow, to those of you who don't know me, please call me Evey. Take care,

Evey xxxx

PS Yo, CH, doing good. How are you, today? Xxxx


----------



## coelophysis

Eveleivibe said:


> Hiya Everyone, just thought I'd pop in n say hi. Never new about this place so it's good to meet you all.
> 
> Oh would someone be able to pm me n explain how I put a link as a word instead of as a link?  I'd like to do that when posting to new members as it looks tidier somehow, but not sure how to do it.
> 
> Anyhow, to those of you who don't know me, please call me Evey. Take care,
> 
> Evey xxxx



What you want the link to read as[ /URL]

Should come out to look like - [URL="http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/588181-NMI-Social-Thread-Vs-Show-Me-Your-Newbs!?p=12304390&viewfull=1#post12304390"]What you want the link to read as

Or you can click this icon - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will create a pop up box where you can enter the URL that you copied. Press okay and it will show up with two versions of the link, just replace the second one with what you want the link to say.












Just replace that second link (the part that I have highlighted purple) with whatever you want.

Or alternatively, you can type up what you intend the link to read as, highlight the words that you just typed, press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and paste the link in to the pop up box and it will automatically change your text into the link for you.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thanks. So it's kind of like HTML then?!  Only instead of ending in. </a> i end in [/url] ?

I 'm partially sighted so all those little sign mean nothing to me. I tend to have multiple windows up of BL in internet explorer so I can go to the appropriate sub-forum / link, copy n paste it into the window I'm typing. Is that how others post links ? By opening up multiple windows?  Because others are really quick with doing it when it takes me ages. I'm not moaning about it so wondering. 

Thanks Laika, my posts will be easier for newbies to follow like that rather than a load of links everywhere. 

Evey xxxx


----------



## coelophysis

Eveleivibe said:


> Thanks. So it's kind of like HTML then?!  Only instead of ending in. </a> i end in [/url] ?



Pretty much, yeah!

And I know I always have multiple tabs open. Not sure if it's because I'm a multi tasker or because I'm lazy.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Laika said:


> Pretty much, yeah!
> 
> And I know I always have multiple tabs open. Not sure if it's because I'm a multi tasker or because I'm lazy.



Nah not lazy it's efficiency haha. I've been here 6 months I should be knowing more about BL by now lol

Evey


----------



## coelophysis

Sometimes I have so many tabs open though that I just minimize that window to come back to later (which I never end up doing) and open up a new browser to start hoarding tabs on again.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Haha hopefully I'll get my laptop mended soon so I can give out links again - n I'll try what you've advised. 

Thanks very much, Laika, you're a gem. 

Evey xxxx


----------



## coelophysis

Any time Evey


----------



## bronson

If I wanted to link you latest post here.

It would look like this:

[URL="http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/588181-NMI-Social-Thread-Vs-Show-Me-Your-Newbs!?p=12304387&viewfull=1#post12304387"]here[/URL]


----------



## coelophysis

I suppose I missed that angle.


----------



## bronson

Actually I missed a new page of the thread, and answered something that was already answered. 8(

Thanks Laika.


----------



## coelophysis

Ah you shoulda kept it up. I was trying to show an example of every angle, and that was a good one that I hadn't included.


----------



## bronson

^ Fine enough, I brought it back around.


----------



## coelophysis

w00t w00t


----------



## 5BuffaloBuffaloBuf

Dang, close my thread and make  me watch it take that slow stroll to the bottom of the page, into the bliss, harsh. If I had any feelings left they would be hurting right know.
Here I am up since 3 am. Starting subs at 8:30 doctors appointment, hope its not a lot of crap first. This restless leg sucks. Always thought R.L. was a bullshit thing made up by big pharmaceutical. It sucks! I kinda like the body chills and hot flashes 

They said come in with mild withdrawals. But I ate all my Percs early, last day ever taking shit you can't blame me).  
My question while I lay here watching the clock,like the song. On a side note you ever noticed how EVERY song is about drug use. Always about the time they were addicted  . Which is kinda of a good thing cause if you think about it these bands didn't get successful until they got clean. Sure there's exceptions like nirvana  I think  Idk..
Back to whats important me, if I smoked a Marlboro would that help calm my legs. I Don't smoke my wife does. I always hv liked the smell though. I'm a second hand smoker I guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am ok evey

I have had better days. I am in a bit of pain. On top of that I am experiencing insomnia. 

I probably won't be able to sleep for a while. 

But I can smile and that counts for something


----------



## 5BuffaloBuffaloBuf

My loser additive side couldn't wait for an answer. I half way through it and must say its helped a lot. Hope my dumb ass don't pick up this habit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ did you have a question?


----------



## 5BuffaloBuffaloBuf

I did in the above post. 
I was reading some of your old post captain,2011, interesting story  
You've been around sir


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I tried to locate a question, were you asking about how to start suboxone or about RLS?

Thanks for the feedback. I have been around a bit lol


----------



## 5BuffaloBuffaloBuf

Question was if cigarettes help with restless leg. Idk if the thrill of sneaking2 smokes helped or the actual cigarettes  but my legs have finally shut the hell up

PTSD sucks huh? I never been diagnosed but no doubt got it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ I would not know. I am not a cig smoker. 
My guess is that it probably doesn't have much of an impact unless nicotine withdrawal is a factor. 

Yes PTSD is awful. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Kaboodill

I have tried everything over the counter and this is what I have figured out:

1.Take vitamins and water !!!!! I forget the one that is meant for rls but it works 
2.No pain killer or flexerall worked 
3.However, somas in the smallest dose either prescribed or a pill cut worked excellent 
4.Xanax actually did help better than soma as soma gave me a hangover Xanax I took 
   1 milligram because I didnt want to get drowsy and helped cut the tension and kept my 
    mind off if the actually tensing and frustration
5. Conclusion drink Gatorade or Powerade and water and emphasize to doctor that you are requesting a low dose muscle relaxer or Xanax or Ativan as having rls gets worse at night with anxiety if you have he same issue that I had at least by no means am I telling you to lie to your doctor as this can actually make a serious problem worse by being mistreated furthermore not curing your issue so ****do not lie to your doctor it is illegal****
 I hope I helped all rls sufferers in some way sweet dreams and may you not run in your sleep like a dog 






5BuffaloBuffaloBuf said:


> Question was if cigarettes help with restless leg. Idk if the thrill of sneaking2 smokes helped or the actual cigarettes  but my legs have finally shut the hell up
> 
> PTSD sucks huh? I never been diagnosed but no doubt got it


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Laika said:


> Sometimes I have so many tabs open though that I just minimize that window to come back to later (which I never end up doing) and open up a new browser to start hoarding tabs on again.



ha I'm totally the same sometimes I end up with 30+ tabs on my phone lol


----------



## 5BuffaloBuffaloBuf

Thanks kabo, I been drinking so much water I getting aggravated with all the bathroom breaks. Didn't think about Gatorade .


----------



## Eveleivibe

bronson said:


> If I wanted to link you latest post here.
> 
> It would look like this:
> 
> [URL="http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/588181-NMI-Social-Thread-Vs-Show-Me-Your-Newbs!?p=12304387&viewfull=1#post12304387"]here[/URL]



Thanks for this Bronson, I've made an intro to someone and actually, after a few editings n stuff, got it right.  Got the = wrong at first but sorted it. Well pleased with it n in a right good mood now.  See newbies, even us Bluelighters are still learning stuff about the site hehe ;D 

Evey 
>3


----------



## The Pre-ban man

If someone adopts me does that mean I wont get any abuse in Eadd? Lol


----------



## Shambles

Why would you expect to get abuse in EADD, Mr P?


----------



## The Pre-ban man

Not abuse as such. Just a few funny comments.  Mr Pre ban? Lol


----------



## Shambles

Funny is good, no? Keeps a forum perky


----------



## The Pre-ban man

Spose it does.


----------



## Shambles

Unless you happened to blatantly be a ban on sight alt who people tend to spot rather quickly and easily I would presume you were maybe reading things into what some people say that are surely not there. You not being a blatant ban on sight alt of Lawrence Perkins who got spotted from the first post and isn't doing such a good job of hiding it in subsequent posts, of course. You are a different Mr P entirely - as proven by having a different user name - so it's probably just a misunderstanding somewhere down the line.


----------



## The Pre-ban man

People are obsessed with this Perkings fella. Not every new guy is him.


----------



## bronson

I've moved the above posts to our social thread, as it's a more appropriate place for off topic banter.  Please reserve use of the adoption thread for actual adoption requests, offers, or issues with ongoing adoptions.

Thanks, bronson.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo Peeps!

AH!!!!! That's what I been meaning to do ALL day!  Now I remember.  I been meaning to come and post in here but been distracted n forgotten.... Now I see this thread in my subscriptions.   The universe is communicating with me.  Ace!  I'm tuning back in a think!  I think feeling better and being nicer to people is helping that... 

Hope everyone is good.... Will read up in a bit, but have to rush out n take lil' one to Rainbows.... Hey there Shamz, 'tis nice seeing you in here...

Peace ----->

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bronson said:


> I've moved the above posts to our social thread, as it's a more appropriate place for off topic banter.  Please reserve use of the adoption thread for actual adoption requests, offers, or issues with ongoing adoptions.
> 
> Thanks, bronson.


Thanks for bumping this thread! I love our NMI Social.


----------



## Shambles

^ Fancy meeting you here 

*waves at ch*



The Pre-ban man said:


> People are obsessed with this Perkings fella. Not every new guy is him.



Of course they're not. That would be silly. But nobody suggested all new guys were our old chum Perky Larry did they? I really don't know why it bothers you so much. Cos clearly you are not Lawrence Perkins - you're a different Mr P entirely. We've established that. You would probably get along well with the real Lawrence Perkins though. You share the same taste in drugs. And remarkably similar contacts. Live in the same area too - look him up cos he has all the best Goodies and also likes to drop very heavy hints about it in inappropriate forums where sourcing is not allowed. Or does he just say he has all the best Goodies to reel in gullible and desperate people then relieve them of their money? Dunno myself - would have to be a bit silly to find out really wouldn't I. As would anybody else.


----------



## Papaverium

Hey everyone!! How are you today?!?! 

~~~I send *POSITIVE* vibes~~~

 _~Ms.P_


----------



## Shambles

I don't often post in NMI (in fact I never have done before - is a particular reason for this outing as you may have gathered ) but must say I like your avatar, Ms P (no relation I presume).


----------



## Papaverium

My avatar related to my handle??? nahhhhhhhh never ;P

(somehow I sensed sarcasm lol )


----------



## Shambles

Sarcasm? Moi? Never. That would be mean. Or possibly just self-amusing.

I can honestly say hand on heart I do not believe The Pre-Ban Man is Lawrence Perkins. Cos somebody would have to be a complete moron to use their real name repeatedly to scam people online wouldn't they?

(when i say 'people' i mean other people incidentally - not everybody is quite as daft but apparently enough are to make creating bl alts when banned from every other forum for scamming folk the last resort of a desperate scumbag)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Shambles! ~~


----------



## Papaverium

Ohhhhh I see, there is a Mr.P now..... that's confusing. 

I simply put Ms.P so people wouldn't mistake me for a guy cause my handle sounds rather masculine...
I can change it to something else If it makes your (and others') situation less difficult to understand.
plus Ms.P never really had a nice ring to it from my point of view....

You can have Mr.P, The-Pre-Ban-Man 

I'll be the Veri Faerie for now on! ^^ 

~Verii


----------



## Shambles

^ Does Papaverium sound masculine? I don't find poppies especially masculine. Too dreamy to be manly. And too pretty. There was perhaps a brief period where Enlightenment fops looked like poppies but that was long ago and male fashion has become rather dull and staid since. 



Captain.Heroin said:


> Hey Shambles! ~~



Hey, CH 



Papaverium said:


> Ms.P never really had a nice ring to it from my point of view....



Was gonna provide you with a P (please, Bob) but quality of clips is poor and I suspect you wouldn't get the cultural reference. Try an E Please Bob instead :D


----------



## Papaverium

It's the "ium" at the end of the word that makes it sound masculine to me.... I should have made my handle "Papaveria" that would have made more sense to me.
I like Verii though, I think I'm gonna stick with it 



Shambles said:


> Was gonna provide you with a P (please, Bob) but quality of clips is poor and I suspect you wouldn't get the cultural reference. Try an E Please Bob instead :D



Oh i certainly get the referrence 
Little raver kid here!! lol (well "ex-raver" kid, but once a raver, always a raver!) 
I'll hit an event or to once in a while, but I really prefer chill Psytrance festivals. Openair is where it's at!

and yes, I know ive never been to a "real" rave (as jaded oldskoolers would say) cause unfortunately I was 5 years old when that late 90's early 00's shit was still bumpin'
Kandi kid at heart though 

Phat pants or GTFO! ;D

(P.S.) Nice track playiNg, and EVERYONE IS DANCING!!!! I never see this anymore, it's always people on their phones. I need ROOM TO DANCE!!
_
~Verii_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is your day Mr. Shambles?


----------



## Eveleivibe

lol shamz loving your sarcasm haha!  'tis ace that you're in here!  
So you n CH know one another? ace!...
Small world is our Bluelight 

Evey xxxx


----------



## Papaverium

Man, this sarcasm is flying right over my head .____. lol derp


----------



## Shambles

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is your day Mr. Shambles?



My day today is a mixture of lack of w/d symptoms, overly hot in the sun when venturing out, overspending on quality groceries (but lawdy do they look tasty), buying loadsa drugs off the internet, and moderate-heavy drinking. And poking alts with barbed sticks at regular intervals. As days go, not a bad one.

Yourself?



Papaverium said:


> Oh i certainly get the referrence
> Little raver kid here!! lol (well "ex-raver" kid, but once a raver, always a raver!)
> I'll hit an event or to once in a while, but I really prefer chill Psytrance festivals. Openair is where it's at!
> 
> and yes, I know ive never been to a "real" rave (as jaded oldskoolers would say) cause unfortunately I was 5 years old when that late 90's early 00's shit was still bumpin'
> Kandi kid at heart though
> 
> Phat pants or GTFO! ;D
> 
> (P.S.) Nice track playiNg, and EVERYONE IS DANCING!!!! I never see this anymore, it's always people on their phones. I need ROOM TO DANCE!!
> _
> ~Verii_



Was meaning more the Blockbusters reference. Bob Holness (the auld geezer presenting at the beginning of the clip) was the very first person to play James Bond (on the radio) dontcha know. In later life legendary host of cruddy student quiz shows ripe for sniggering at the regular use of the phrase "I'll take a P please, Bob" and in latter years "I'll take an E please, Bob".

As for raves when they were a bit more ravey than they tend to be (for the most part) today - gotta  local news clips 

(cultural reference: castle morton was perhaps the biggest illegal rave ever in the uk back in the early 90s and is truly legendary for good reason)

No tunes on the clip but it/they kinda sounded rather a lot like this 



Eveleivibe said:


> lol shamz loving your sarcasm haha!  'tis ace that you're in here!
> So you n CH know one another? ace!...
> Small world is our Bluelight
> 
> Evey xxxx



As I said to Verii, no sarcasm here. Do you seriously think I seriously think that The Pre-Ban Man is a blatant alt of a notorious scamspammer? Surely not. I mean he spells his name completely different and everything. This boy is clearly a Saint.

I've known CH for many a year. Fella has good taste in tunes and was my underling in OD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am doing ok I guess. I have a lack of withdrawal symptoms too - I am 156 days off suboxone. 

I am cleaning too and I am about to go lounge outside in the 100 degree heat


----------



## Shambles

If you manage to spend a fiver on local farm bacon and a mere twelve quid on imported quality voddy whilst concurrently abusing bellends that'll make us day brothers, CH


----------



## coelophysis

Papaverium said:


> It's the "ium" at the end of the word that makes it sound masculine to me.... I should have made my handle "Papaveria" that would have made more sense to me.



Why not bask in the mystery of it all? 
I aim for the unisex style Ziggy Stardust-ero Bowie type of screen name.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shambles said:


> If you manage to spend a fiver on local farm bacon and a mere twelve quid on imported quality voddy whilst concurrently abusing bellends that'll make us day brothers, CH



I would buy bacon but I am trying to not eat a lot.


----------



## Shambles

That's why I bought local farm bacon. Stuff is expensive as filtered gold dust. Fiver a pack. That's a lot. No idea what bacon costs over yonder ponder (I suspect dirt cheap - dirtier and cheaper than Danish bacon here (only with significantly more crap in it ) but a fiver for half a kilo is a lot. About four times the cost of standard bacon. I'll be frying it in butter too 



Laika said:


> Why not bask in the mystery of it all?
> I aim for the unisex style Ziggy Stardust-ero Bowie type of screen name.



David Bowie 

But you're called Laika so... Come Home? We miss you back here on Earth you dessicated dog you


----------



## coelophysis

Shambles said:


> We miss you back here on Earth you dessicated dog you



Hehe, so many correlations. 
But if anything, more a nod to - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4EmXN9xvdE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shambles said:


> That's why I bought local farm bacon. Stuff is expensive as filtered gold dust. Fiver a pack. That's a lot. No idea what bacon costs over yonder ponder (I suspect dirt cheap - dirtier and cheaper than Danish bacon here (only with significantly more crap in it ) but a fiver for half a kilo is a lot. About four times the cost of standard bacon. I'll be frying it in butter too
> 
> 
> 
> David Bowie
> 
> But you're called Laika so... Come Home? We miss you back here on Earth you dessicated dog you


A pack (I think a lb) is $5 USD

Sometimes $4.50 

I would probably eat the whole thing in one go


----------



## Shambles

^ I could not eat half a kilo (about a pound) of bacon in one go. I am a fat bastard (relatively) but could not go that far. I am, however, not American so have at it 



Laika said:


> Hehe, so many correlations.
> But if anything, more a nod to - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4EmXN9xvdE



I like Arcade Fire but not enough to like them properly. I mostly prefer the remixes. Call me a heathen.


----------



## Toucan

saw them, had an organ on stage
no cars goooooo


----------



## Eveleivibe

wow 'tis ace this all these people in here. 

Evey


----------



## coelophysis

Toucan said:


> saw them, had an organ on stage
> no cars goooooo



Neon Bible tour?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Shambles I thought you never stepped out of EADD you lil' fibber you. 
And get over my knee - you're due a good ol' spanking!

And yea CH is a good bloke... We've talked a bit in PM... 

Evey xxxx


----------



## coelophysis

I love when Shambles leaves his pen and performs tricks elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Shambles

Shambles was on a minor mission (as possibly noted). There are reasons I rarely stray from EADD. Hopefully one day dealt with but for now I remain an occasional strayer. Not cos I don't 's ya but cos... wouldn't be right to say but there are reasons. The wings are slowly blooding and spreading though. Drying in the sun. One of these days....


----------



## Eveleivibe

hahaha I was so very shocked to see Shambles here.  He's ace though, I'm glad he's mod in EADD, though we did not get on well at first. 

Evey


----------



## Toucan

Laika said:


> Neon Bible tour?



Reading festival 2007, so yeah would'a been part of that :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Afternoon people!

Hope all is well in your parts of the globe?!

Evey


----------



## bronson

Doing well thanks.  Just passing the time with some bluelight prior to a 4:30 tournament I'm going to play in.  How have things been with you?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Great thanks.  Weather is lovely here.  Been watering the plants, tidying up n stuff!  Looking forward to the weekend with nice weather.  Not yet got over the shock that it's not raining haha.... 

Evey


----------



## Toucan




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eveleivibe said:


> Afternoon people!
> 
> Hope all is well in your parts of the globe?!
> 
> Evey


All is mostly well here.  a little hot today too


----------



## aq.

how was everyones weekend?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Good thanks and yours, aq?

Evey xxxx


----------



## aq.

^ it was good! celebrated my birthday 

my boyfriend got me a gift certificate to get a main, pedi, hot stone facial and hot stone massage. I cannot wait to use it!! think I am going to make the appointment for next weekend. I've never had a spa day before


----------



## Eveleivibe

aq. said:


> ^ it was good! celebrated my birthday
> 
> my boyfriend got me a gift certificate to get a main, pedi, hot stone facial and hot stone massage. I cannot wait to use it!! think I am going to make the appointment for next weekend. I've never had a spa day before



Awh that's ace.  Really pleased for you.  'Tis about time you had some happiness.  
And happy belated birthday, by the way. 

Evey


----------



## aq.

thanks evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That sounds so amazing aq! 

My weekend was ok at best. I had fun but it was toiling. And I have so much left to do.


----------



## Septonn

Toucan said:


>



This picture is hurting my sleep deprived brain


----------



## aq.

Captain.Heroin said:


> That sounds so amazing aq!
> 
> My weekend was ok at best. I had fun but it was toiling. And I have so much left to do.



i know! i can't wait :D

glad to hear your weekend was ok


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya Everyone, How's it going?

Anyone doing anything good today?

What you all had from breakfast?  I'm on Herbalife with is a diet plan.  You have a shake in the morning, one for dinner and a proper meal for tea.  Probably gna have curry n rice haha.   So what you all eating today?

Evey


----------



## aq.

Just working  another 14 hour day. 

No breakfast for me, not sure what my lunch or dinner will be, I'm trying to lose weight so maybe a salad lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's what I have been doing. I try to have a salad every now and then.


----------



## BlueIV

I think I'm going to snack on some 7 layer dip for brunch along with some fruit.  I better figure out something healthier for dinner


----------



## angeleyes

Had a big bowl of soup and a bowl of ravioli, haven't eaten all day until now, but I'm now craving a bit of chocolate I have in the fridges get I get up


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo peeps!  How's it going?

Well I got on the bus ready to go to my volunteering n started feeling a wet sensation between my legs. "What's this?" I thought. No lads stop those minds working overtime haha was my Herbalife shake spilt everywhere. I'd not put the lid on tight. So had to go home n prepare mysf another. 

Happy days lol. What mishaps have happened to you lately? Lets have a lil' chuckle!  

Evey


----------



## Septonn

aq. said:


> Just working  another 14 hour day.
> 
> No breakfast for me, not sure what my lunch or dinner will be, I'm trying to lose weight so maybe a salad lol.



Hope you're not skipping breakfast to lose weight? It's the thing that kickstarts your metabolism for the day so skipping breakfast can actually have negative effects on losing weight. Better to skip lunch, even better to not skip any meal but just change your diet/ eat less/ work out more.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone's having a spectacular day!


----------



## aq.

Septonn said:


> Hope you're not skipping breakfast to lose weight? It's the thing that kickstarts your metabolism for the day so skipping breakfast can actually have negative effects on losing weight. Better to skip lunch, even better to not skip any meal but just change your diet/ eat less/ work out more.



Thanks for the advice  

I've been eating better and trying to exercise, just so damn hard when I work long hours. I have a goal to lose 10lbs by Aug 31 (a wedding I have) so I think I can do it by then! I'm not overweight, just unhappy with my body.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can do it aq!


----------



## Eveleivibe

you'll do it, aq 

How's everyone's weekends going?
Where is everyone?  When I first sought this thread it was busy.  A girl could get paranoid here y'know hahaha... 

CH, How's your day going?

Let's play a game.... say something nice about the person above you 

I'll start CH is an inspiration to ways the way he's given up certain substances and keeps on fighting. 

Evey xxxx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am doing ok! I got a good amount of sleep last night so I feel very refreshed.


----------



## Septonn

aq. said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> I've been eating better and trying to exercise, just so damn hard when I work long hours. I have a goal to lose 10lbs by Aug 31 (a wedding I have) so I think I can do it by then! I'm not overweight, just unhappy with my body.



Yeah I hear ya. I sometimes go running at night because of work but that more often than not leads to not being able to sleep afterwards as there is still so much dopamine pumping in my system


----------



## Eveleivibe

Septonn said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I sometimes go running at night because of work but that more often than not leads to not being able to sleep afterwards as there is still so much dopamine pumping in my system



I hear ya there. When I did INSANITY at night I couldn't sleep, so I had to switch it to the morning. 

Evey


----------



## Septonn

I try to do most of my running in the morning now too. It can be hard getting up and going out, especially when the weather's shit but it's so rewarding afterwards and makes for a nice kickstart to the day.

BTW where are the new kids in this thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Don't be shy new members! We'd love to socialize with you all 

The weather here in Los Angeles is nice today. %)


----------



## Septonn

It's pouring here in Amsterdam atm.

Some good friends have recently shown interest in joining bluelight, hope to welcome them here soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ that's awesome!


----------



## Septonn

Just bumping this in the hope of getting some newbs in!


----------



## angeleyes

Surely, don't be afraid to jump in the pool people the water is warm. 

Septonn may have taken a tinkle though.


----------



## coelophysis

Newbless as HELL


----------



## plmar

whats up


----------



## aq.

Hiiiii everyone. 

What's going on? Anything new? I've been dealing with some ex boyfriend drama.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hello Newbies, 

Anyone around?  This is the place to meet like-minded people; Bluelighter or Greenlighters.  
Please don't be shy we don't bit :D or maybe we do (kidding)

Would be lovely talking to you all

Evey


----------



## Septonn

aq. said:


> Hiiiii everyone.
> 
> What's going on? Anything new? I've been dealing with some ex boyfriend drama.



Nothing too serious I hope? 
Ran into my ex GF a few weeks back while I had been tweaking on speed for 2 days and she was utterly spangled on MDMA. I hadn't seen her in about 5 months. Made for some weird and awkward conversations


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's surely a small world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is having a great day! %)


----------



## Eveleivibe

Awwwh Greeting these newcomers is just ace innit!!!! Shame they won't come here.  I do try "bigging" here up lol... 

How's you all doing anyway?

Evey


----------



## aq.

Septonn said:


> Nothing too serious I hope?
> Ran into my ex GF a few weeks back while I had been tweaking on speed for 2 days and she was utterly spangled on MDMA. I hadn't seen her in about 5 months. Made for some weird and awkward conversations



Very long and complicated. Basically I've been crying for 3 days straight. 

Anyway lol I need to take kickboxing classes! Should help with the anger.


----------



## Eveleivibe

aq. said:


> Very long and complicated. Basically I've been crying for 3 days straight.
> 
> Anyway lol I need to take kickboxing classes! Should help with the anger.



I'm worried about you. Pls reply to my pm xxxxx

Evey


----------



## Emeillia

Hi evey

just been reading a few of the same old pains and horrors of mine.

Straight back at ya. Emeillia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm glad to see new members in the social!


----------



## Septonn

aq. said:


> Very long and complicated. Basically I've been crying for 3 days straight.
> 
> Anyway lol I need to take kickboxing classes! Should help with the anger.



 If you need to rant/ someone to talk to feel free to pm!

And good to see you here Emeillia, stick around!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy




----------



## Toucan




----------



## Eveleivibe

I've been texting aq.

Yo, Toucan.  How are you doing?

WOW... Emei.... you came. oh, I'm so terribly glad.... Beat thread ever this is... We've the HOOD here....yo man!!!! How's it going?
HOOD is, let's say, a one-of-the-kind, extraordinary human beings and we're privileged to be within his prescience.... YO HOOD!!!! 
Love you dOOd,

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ I donno what you're talkin bout Evey.. HOOD is an asshole IMHO.
Stay away from him everyone!
%)

HOOD nominated for "*Ass of Bluelight*" award!
I hope I can beat myself in this competition.

-HOOD


EDIT: Not only is he an asshole..
But he has clearly stated that he is a Potato.. much, much worse.
"*Potato of Bluelight*"!


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^ I donno what you're talkin bout Evey.. HOOD is an asshole IMHO.
> Stay away from him everyone!
> %)
> 
> HOOD nominated for "*Ass of Bluelight*" award!
> I hope I can beat myself in this competition.
> 
> -HOOD
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not only is he an asshole..
> But he has clearly stated that he is a Potato.. much, much worse.
> "*Potato of Bluelight*"!



Oh HOOD, I've never had an issue with you.  When I said before that you had an ace attitude.... well ace is a British slang for "good."  I was paying you a compliment.  I've never had any issues with you.  I've been upset that you had an issue with me (and tried to PM you about it, a while back) as I've never done anything to upset/annoy you as far as I'm aware.  In face I PMd a mod n ask if they could go easy on you.... 

Can we not start again???? You're more than welcome to PM me... like I said, I've NO issue with you. Please don't hate me no more as I honestly never meant to upset / annoy you in any way.  In fact, in response to certain aspects of BL I would suggest we have some things in common. 

Evey

PS:  Hood you make me laugh at times especially with this post - and the one on Support where you put BL Asshole.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ i wasn't starting at all.. i was making fun of myself lol..
just trying to entertain the new people.


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^ i wasn't starting at all.. i was making fun of myself lol..
> just trying to entertain the new people.



Ace - so you and I are kewl then????

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eveleivibe said:


> Ace - so you and I are kewl then????
> 
> Evey



yup 

..for now  lol.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> yup
> 
> ..for now  lol.
> 
> -HOOD



Than heavens for that lol.  You seemed to have such hatred for me and I could not understand whatever I had done wrong, I just agreed with you that you're attitude was ace (meaning great, Brit slang) and you completely ripped into me.  I tried to PM you to explain but you had me on ignore.  I honestly had NEVER meant any offense to yourself.  In fact I think we're both similar in that we both wanted to be BL A n were denied.  If you want you can E-mail me (I have that option on my profile) and we'll discuss further....

You take are, ok, HOOD...

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eveleivibe said:


> Than heavens for that lol.  You seemed to have such hatred for me and I could not understand whatever I had done wrong, I just agreed with you that you're attitude was ace (meaning great, Brit slang) and you completely ripped into me.  I tried to PM you to explain but you had me on ignore.  I honestly had NEVER meant any offense to yourself.  In fact I think we're both similar in that we both wanted to be BL A n were denied.  If you want you can E-mail me (I have that option on my profile) and we'll discuss further....
> 
> You take are, ok, HOOD...
> 
> Evey




Ok.. but lets not bring up out little argument in NMI.. actually, lets not bring it up at all just to make sure it doesn't start back up or happen again.
Were good, it was my misinterpretation for your "ace" slang that started it, yes.
But lets just leave it at that and let the subject die and not derail the NMI social.. I just took you off my "ignore" list lol.

So.. Whats up new members?
I'm bored as shit and would enjoy talking to someone new to the site if they need any help with anything or just wanna talk outta boredom also lol.
Dont be shy greenlighters!

-HOOD


----------



## coelophysis

HdoubleODeezy said:


> So.. Whats up new members?
> I'm bored as shit and would enjoy talking to someone new to the site if they need any help with anything or just wanna talk outta boredom also lol.
> Dont be shy greenlighters!
> 
> -HOOD



Good luck lol. I've never seen an NMI social thread turn into an actual thread that newbs use.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll try to get a noob in here %)


----------



## Anic118

Hello there  noob here


----------



## coelophysis

And the crowd goes wild!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Anic118 said:


> Hello there  noob here



Thanks for stopping by! :D


----------



## Septonn

Welcome Anic, stick around


----------



## Eveleivibe

Anic118 said:


> Hello there  noob here



Yayyyyyy welcome aboard. How you doing?



Laika said:


> Good luck lol. I've never seen an NMI social thread turn into an actual thread that newbs use.



I've been trying to get them here lol

Evey


----------



## Anic118

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks for stopping by! :D



Of course!! I always enjoy meeting new people. I've been a lurker for long enough figured it was time to give myself a voice.

Hope everyone has been having a great weekend!! 

Btw thanks for the warm welcome from everyone! I'm doing well, it's been a long week. Hope you're doing good as well


----------



## Septonn

Weekend's been great so far. Fairly busy, but good  
Hope this goes for you all too!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Anic118 said:


> Of course!! I always enjoy meeting new people. I've been a lurker for long enough figured it was time to give myself a voice.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a great weekend!!
> 
> Btw thanks for the warm welcome from everyone! I'm doing well, it's been a long week. Hope you're doing good as well



That's ace that you enjoy meeting people.  You'll get to know a lot of us here.  Yea I had a good weekend, thanks.  Hope yours was good.  I went on a day trip with parents n my daughter, was lovely.  

Evey


----------



## Anic118

That sounds like a great weekend, day trips are fun. I usually work weekends, but mine was good as well. I work in a restaurant and it wasn't crazy busy so that was kind of refreshing. I work in a restaurant so normally in the weekends I get completely rocked and it's no fun.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Morning newbies!
Welcome to BL %)
But if you've been here berfore..





-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya everyone,

How's things going? Hope you're all having a great day.  #

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*bump*



I am having a great day and I hope some new members stop by and post today :D


----------



## Emme80

I'm fairly new- posting and being"active" versus silent. And today...it's not 105°, only 101°  outside. So, as my body is feeling a wee bit better from goosebumps and aches, general ick's , I'm gonna put me&the dog in the pool, transplant some bulbs(flower bulb kind) into give away pots &drop them off at a few friends doorsteps. Taking advantage of the time my body doesn't feel the wd's ! 
1 good day at a time! 
A plan worth executing! ...coffee 1st though.


----------



## The Doc.

Emme80 said:


> I'm fairly new- posting and being"active" versus silent. And today...it's not 105°, only 101°  outside. So, as my body is feeling a wee bit better from goosebumps and aches, general ick's , I'm gonna put me&the dog in the pool, transplant some bulbs(flower bulb kind) into give away pots &drop them off at a few friends doorsteps. Taking advantage of the time my body doesn't feel the wd's !
> 1 good day at a time!
> A plan worth executing! ...coffee 1st though.




yay I hope the you keep up the goodwork on the taper ive heard people complain a lot more about detoxing off methadone than you have. I got a good friend I met on here who is around 50 days clean from methadone he jumped off and felt shitty but ive been there for him every step of the way and he has been great too with the desire to change his life and his strength too is very much remarkable.

nice to see some newbs on here although you've been silent almost a year  its great that you came to us for help and support you get it better here I find than most drug forums on the internet.


----------



## Emme80

Yep, I am certainly glad I piped up! Guess it was that just know when it's the "right time" dealio again!  
Taper is good...today I started with the split, so I may feel a bit funky as you said when my body adjusts to that. But, things are going smooth so far. I do feel fortunate that I've only it 2 walls... (Maybe a 3rd - back when I started decreasing so long ago). I'm trying to have my mind not accept wd's that are maybe not as bad as there truly are. I am also going to be in the pool&jumping up and down on my right foot as MUCH as possible, while I can, as after June 24th, I won't be doing much jumping on that foot for a few good months :/ but for now, JUMP! 
By the way, I tried to reply to PM, said I couldn't  send another PM for 180 minutes...but...I've only ever sent 2PM's ever- and 0 today. 
I searched for answer , no luck, read (tried reading whole thread, but I couldn't make it through 37pages) so I just  asked question in the according mega thread. :/ hopefully, I can PM soon enough... Still don't understand as I haven't PM'd but 2xs..and 0 today. Suppose it will sort itself out.


----------



## The Doc.

that's okay I got a message from you if you check your sent messages box youll see the message you sent me earlier but it was just the one I sent you forwarded back to me so that's probally why it did that but no worries for you now! just sign out and sign back in and youll be a bluelighter no longer a greenlighter!!! no more stupid restrictionscongrats!!!
have fun jumping


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yay congrats on joining us bluelighters haha xxxx

Evey


----------



## Emme80

Ooohh..@Trainspotter- so I just pulled a  "return to sender" type of deal then didn't I!!!??!!
Oops. Well, at least I know what I did....I do hate it when I don't know what I did !
And.....lookie there..had to go look at  the bluelighter vs. greenlighter... and now I know WHY I'm a bluelighter! So..alright!
Hope everybody's day goes soft&kindly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Enjoy a bigger inbox and access to The Lounge !


----------



## The Doc.

I don't know if you want to enter the lounge emme

Lol not quite the same welcome as you would get here


----------



## Septonn

The lounge :') Good to see some newbs in here finally though!


----------



## Emme80

I will have to look into this "Lounge" ...  Not easily welcomed there eh?


----------



## The Doc.

Lol just a strange place for a lot of people you gotta have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Agreed. 

Evey


----------



## Anic118

Hi there everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya everyone,

I did a 5k run yesterday for Cancer Research, UK called Race4Life.  What's more I had forgotten to take my suboxone, so was nervous as hell with all those people everywhere but I got it done. 

Hope you're ok doing ok. 

Evey


----------



## Septonn

Hiya Anic,
My weekend was boring as can be but at least the weather was good. Hope yours was more exciting! 

Nice one evey, good you pulled through. Running can be so rewarding


----------



## Emme80

My week got off to a strange suckass start...(a new doctor, as mine for the last...8? Years left practice). My new, referred to Dr....sucked! Seems a little too fixated on the bit in my file that say
"Narcotic Abuser. Could be in remission". No Clonidine for me. (Prescribed me lots of Lyrica for back&anxiety though..will have to look at info on this tho) and she was more than willing to prescribe non-stop Tramadol though!!?!!!!! That needed to be explained to her. She had no idea how to treat a bloodclot /DVT. I explained that...What her "prescribing" treatment would have led to certain internal bleeding. Ugh...I won't be going back to her.
Here's to hoping for a Tuesday Morning being a better start of the week.
On a side note,last night, my giant 4year old dog, that is still a full on puppy made me laugh harder than I have in a LONG time. He is the dog that has a personal vendetta against his tail.  poor tail...
I hope everybody's week goes smooth and with smiles!


----------



## Emme80

@trainspotter- thanks for the ever encouraging words. I feel quite decent. Ready for a wall to hit me-but if&when it does, I'll push through. I'm sure it won't be easy-but it can't be worse that being trapped in a world with a chain link fence surrounding me.
How is your friend doing on his taper? How slow has he gone? 
ALSO, how ya feeling trainspotter? I hope the worst has passed&you're on your feet again!
@Evey-a 5k...big props go to you! I wish I were a runner..it seems so exhilarating..don't know if my feet will ever allow me to do that- but perhaps I can will into being! 
@Captain- I'll wiggle my way into the Lounge..I'm game!


----------



## The Doc.

Oh my buddy he has 50 days clean and sober not Meth at all
Very proud of him he made it through the worst he still feels sick sine days and tired but he's not going back he says ever again.
He did a quick taper and jumped off 30 or so making it quite a bit harder than usual but he still did it.


----------



## Eveleivibe

trainspotter10102 said:


> Oh my buddy he has 50 days clean and sober not Meth at all
> Very proud of him he made it through the worst he still feels sick sine days and tired but he's not going back he says ever again.
> He did a quick taper and jumped off 30 or so making it quite a bit harder than usual but he still did it.



That's brilliant news, Trainspotter.  Great to hear that about your friend.  Emme, how are you doing

How is everyone else doing?

Evey


----------



## Emme80

Wow! A jump at 30mg..I know it's do-able, I just don't know if I could endure that kind of jump(well, I won't have to know). Sometimes I wonder if I'm just prolonging the inevidible, but so many do say that lower you go, better off you are&less severe the wd. 
Big kudos to him-strong spirit! Let him know I've mad respect for him & congrats!!! 
Are you feeling better? No more strep!?!? Hope your are feeling dandy as can be today!


----------



## The Doc.

Yep it turned into a cough but no more sore throat thank god. outta bed and back to work

You feel good dosing twice a day now?


----------



## Emme80

Yea...I'm feeling ok..had a restless type of sleep. Kinda sweaty feeling-but then it IS already quite got-were getting into the steady 105°-110° phase of the neverending, perpetual sunshine, 1season all year-summertime heat. No escaping the heat. (Unless I get in the pool of course-which is daily). So, as you said, it may take a few days/but for my body to adjust to the new schedule. As well, it Prob didn't help that I reduced it (but by 1/2 a mg.)...did you say that in doing so, I may have to increase a tiny bit?(I can go back&lool at what you said about that). But it's nothing that's not completely manageable. I don't foresee it taking too long to adjust to though.


----------



## The Doc.

Yea I said you may have to lower it so say you took 15mgs once a day for a long time then you want to switch to split dosing well with methadone you may have to up it for the first while to escape any un comfortable withdrawal symptoms to say 10 mgs twice a day so an extra 2,5 each dose

I mean higher it lol sorry


----------



## Emme80

Gotcha...well, I will see how the rest of today&tomorrow goes. If I can get away w/increasing, I will. If gets any worse, etc.


----------



## The Doc.

Okay I don't think your a wimp though I think your gonna be the trooper you are and stick with it


----------



## Eveleivibe

See ya off to bed, 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone today?


----------



## Emme80

today turned out to be remarkably good Captain! I threw frisbee for me Dawg, listened to music while I took care of all my lovely plants and I went swimming throughout the whole day. Was craving a cig. today though. 
@trainspotter- I do have one damn stubborn chick side to me-both my positive and my negative( I believe that your positive will be your negative if not balanced). At this point it's something I'm relying on  big time. 
@Evey-sweet dreams
To anybody else....hope the stars are bright wherever you are.
And crack is whack!


----------



## The Doc.

good night emme ill talk to you some more tomorrow you have a good sleep
the stars are not bright here its light out still and it was a rainy day today no sun shining

oh well ill survive lol 

and heeeyy captain my man its good how are you doing??


----------



## Emme80

I'll throw a star your way Trainspotter!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone today?



I'm good thanks. I did come here yesterday n no one spoke to me so I left lol 
How are you?  Haven't spoke to you in a while. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am doing well all things considered.


----------



## angeleyes

I'm fantastic thanks everyone for asking  nah been having a good day though, got tomorrow off and I'm almost done with Tafe, not long until 36 hours of ME time commences!


----------



## Emme80

Shit day.


----------



## The Doc.

Why emme??care to explain? Feel free to PM me your are my adoptee after all


----------



## stardust.hero

I'm really hoping to go to the beach on my days off but it keeps raining. Hurricane season in FL sucks balllls.


----------



## aq.

^^^ yesss i need to get to the beach soon too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Emme80

Ugh. Yesterday I hit a record of "fuck fuck shit fuck fuck shitfuck". And I realllly wanted a cigarette. Still sounds like lovely indulgent today. Yesterday, it was just an asshole day. It was as if gravity itself was against me.aside the spilling my coffee all over me, getting an invitation from my ex, to celebrate he& his wife's 5th anniversary, and what seemed to be a multitude of stupid little things..Perhaps I should keep some Bushmills or Black Velvet around for those days...haven't had a drink in long time (unintentionally- as I never liked to drink much..maybe 1 or 2 if I'm getting all crazy-wiley!) My shit day started w/my newly referred to doctor who I didn't feel comfortable with already. I know that my file says, like a big scarlet letter, " Narcotic abuser, in possible remission " . She'd called me to come in to talk- she informed me  (again) that she doesn't understand bloodclots so I should immediately go to a hospital! (??? for what reason? They would've looked at me like wtf? I know more about my "condition" than the average bear...or doctor apparently! (which I technically no longer have a "bloodclot/DVT.. it's the residual scarring in the vein-permanently-that will always show on a doppler. That's my new "baseline". I told her ANY surgery in my life, I will always be put on blood thinners for that time. How can a DOCTOR not know about bloodclots? Or anticoagulants! I had to explain the terms&findings to her on the doppler reports...why am I paying HER? UGH! Besides that bullshit, she wanted to talk about my "addiction problem"..she's never had a patient with this problem. Yay. So, she said she would never refill my clonazepam...(I get it..some Dr.'s feel that way) but I've been rx'd this for...5 years? 1-2 1mg. tablets as needed. I've never run out, needed more-sometimes I go 2months without refilling. She will stop the Gabapentin&flexeril. I've confirmed tests that show the arthritis in my spine(since I was 16), feet, my neck& back spasm like a mofo...just the "norm" to me. Again, I've never ran out of my meds...or abused them. My Dr. of many years knew my "story"...she rx'd under condition I would take as directed. I always did. This new Dr. wants to cancel this surgery, which is less than 2wks. away, due to my "Narcotic abuser...possible remission". She's had nothing nice to say. 2hours with her. Came home, the birds ate&destroyed my bulbs and numerous other pots with flowers.  Hating the damn birds today still. Ended up with a migraine that lasted all too long. And I wanted a cigarette. And a hug.
I "fired" the Dr. this morning. Still want a cigarette. 
Ending vent...sorry for the scroll here. 
Trainspotter, I'll shoot ya a PM-at least that won't be this long


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope you feel better soon Hun

I am sorry to hear about what you went through.


----------



## Emme80

Thx. Captain. Some Dr.'s suck&somedays are better than others. 
I had to go get lost in my cure-all, immediate release, fix me music. It never fails me&offers feelings I've never received from any drug. I'll keep that addiction in my pocket at all times.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Oh 'tis ace to see so many people on here. My little one is going on holiday over the weekend with my brother n sister in law - she'll be away from me for the first time in five years.  I'm going to miss her, though she drives me round the bend lol. 

Evey


----------



## Emme80

Awww Evey, you are gonna have a lot of "me time". Little ones do fill the atmosphere with a joy. I know when I am with my little nephew- so much weight of my world thins & lightens. Any big plans?


----------



## The Doc.

A dam emme I'm so sorry your doc is being such a ass to you it sounds like my mother's doctor she cut her off benzos cold turkey after 10 years on them and she almost died that's inexcusable behaviour your doing good and your are responsible with your medication. I would've called her a silly slut and walked outta there.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thanks Emme80, how are you doing honey?

Evey


----------



## stardust.hero

No such luck with the beach again today... Apparently Hurricane Cristina is going to make our week miserable. It jumped from a CAT1 to a CAT5 hurricane overnight. Luckily it's on the opposed side of Mexico so FL won't be hit. It's an awful start to hurricane season which started only 10 days ago. Have I mentioned I hate summers in FL . Can we ffwd to winter please.


----------



## Emme80

Thx.Trainspotter...I thought of calling her worse. I left, cried, gave it all good thought. What really fucking irritates me to no end is- you are honest with people-your doctor, friends, the ER nurse , etc. but what you(I have) then face is the label ..for ever it seems. You more often than not refused treatment for a condition that legitimately needs treatment  -b/c of the label. I get it - I am an addict,  "in possible remission"...but how long do I have to pay the price? And as with your moms meds.&her pharmacist..to nearly die? So irresponsible...to cut benzos in one fail swoop. Don't they know? I would've responded quite well of she'd said she wanted to wean me off (I don't honestly even know that I would wd. from kpin...I so take it on a irregular basis). It's the principal. Whatever, I "fired" her . I'm really quite amenable...but I just can't deal with that shite . Only meds I need to really worry about are my thuroid&Coumadin. Hope the next Dr. I see is...kind&knowledgable.  SO, onward I go. 
@ Evey,  I'm..in between good&blah. Motivation is hard to come by today...I got "Stuck in a Moment"...  music is making me push through the rough terrains.  
@stardust...no beach=ne pas bien  hope the weather clears up for ya!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am with you there on music


----------



## The Doc.

I know emme its so tough for us addicts we are looked at like scum by so many when we are in actual physical pain we have no choice but to look elsewhere for pain relief if the doctors want to let us suffer which is why so many are dying from heroin overdoses we don't know what the hell were getting on the streets.

Did I tell you about what happened to mY mom at the pharmacy the other day? His they refused her script and called her a drug addict in front of a bunch of people and made her storm out of there bawling her eyes out


----------



## Emme80

@Trainspotter-Yea, there should be some kind of grievance your mother could file . I'm glad she had you there with her. That's just ...deadly, as you said. Her doctor called&reamed the pharmacist yes? Was there any further action taken? I'm glad your moms ok. I'd be pissed-don't fuck w/my mom...
I just wonder how damn long I/we have to pay the price to "society". Nobody could be harder on myself than me. It's like that for everybody. Our own worst judge-enemy-look in the mirror. It's us! Its ... discouraging. I will say- my Surgeon, he's originally from Norway, he knows all about my meds, my past, etc. HE is the only Dr. who has never treated me any differently. Mad respect for him. And I never asked for more more more pain meds from last surgery. He gave me what was appropriately needed -total mutual respect. ( apparently I've good luck w/guys from Norway &Ireland..not "luck" w/surgeon-just totally cool) Ugh...I'm just remembering the last surgery. I'm no good with blood, incisions, needles, (heart drops to stomach as I think of it...yet I've NO problem with all that is long dead- archeology/anthropology, old bones, etc.)
@Captain, yes indeed, my rescue music is more than essential to life.


----------



## kolarov

Hey all.  Ive been around for a bit and have 5 years university in cell  and microbiology/bacterial effector proteins.  Ive tried nearly every  mainstream drug and am recovering from a horrible heroin OD.  Im a  pseudo-intellectual and find myself in good company here on BL.

Hobbies guitar, absurdism, existentialism.  Classical literature.  Reading burroughs Naked Lunch at shit and bed time.

Tonight.  Fish Oil, magnesium, in my skivvies about to watch A Scanner  Darkly bluray.  I have vicks on my nose, I love the smell.  Probably  work one out and go to sleep afterwards.  Im drinking Horchata tonight,  Que Onda hermanos?

Almost forgot, smoking camel crushes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am currently having a great day and wishing everyone the same


----------



## stardust.hero

Emme80 said:


> Only meds I need to really worry about are my thuroid&Coumadin. Hope the next Dr. I see is...kind&knowledgable.  SO, onward I go.
> 
> @stardust...no beach=ne pas bien  hope the weather clears up for ya!



I hope you find a good doctor soon Emme, it really makes the world of difference even in the most miniscuel ways in your daily life. I was to a drug rehab program (30 days) about 4 years ago and am still under the same insurance. I am surprised nothing has shown up to my doctors as I know that you are treated differently when they see those sort of things on your medical record. 

As for having a good dr who can look past that.. I saw a psychiatrist (who ended up being a nurse practitioner) for my benzo addition (ordered benzos online at the time). She gave me a horrible time my first visit almost flat out refusing my prescribe me the same dose of a legal and safe benzo to taper. I ended up switching my medication to my GP as he has never known my past troubles with drugs and he assumed I saw the psychiatrist for anxiety and not because I was already addicted. But since switching my medications to him I feel so much better. He treats me with respect, I don't need to visit every month for a new script. It's all about finding a good doctor. Don't be afraid to start out fresh . 



trainspotter10102 said:


> Did I tell you about what happened to mY mom at the pharmacy the other day? His they refused her script and called her a drug addict in front of a bunch of people and made her storm out of there bawling her eyes out



That sounds illegal to me.. I don't understand how a pharmacist could legally be permitted to do this?



Captain.Heroin said:


> I am currently having a great day and wishing everyone the same



Glad to hear it CH .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pharmacists can deny sales of drugs or items as they see fit thanks to the freedom of religion.


----------



## Emme80

I would like for all shite, judgmental pharmacists to piss off.(especially those who short you 38pills of a controlled narcotic-i.e. Clonazepam & say you must've done something with them) I'm so happy I figured it out BEFORE I left store&video surveillance! What she said to me came back on her big...felt good as it's always assumed it's me-the addict..in this case it was proven it was her. Damn right, I felt victorious! 
@Stardust, Thank you. I'm starting fresh for sure. I am currently doing research-looking at history, patient reviews,etc. on Dr's in my area who accept my insurance...most do. I look forward to not having to "explain" myself...yes, I fell into a dark deep well. I've also pulled myself out, and will soon enough..closer than I have been in 10 yrs, be able to cross the bridge...and take a new path.
I spoke to my insurance co. as I did not want it seen as "doctor shopping",  I explained my PCP if 9 yrs. has moved& I'm wanting to MEET the Dr's 1st-to see if we "fit". 
* My question is...won't the doctor I settle on request the files from my previous PCP/GP? I wish I did not have any health issues that that need monitoring. The Dr. would most likely want to see all actions taken-. I just want to start "fresh"...but with no thyroid, a massive DVT (cleared but permanently scarred vein issues), keeping an eye on a "lump", Arthritis in spine, neck is jacked up, "military neck in combo with arthritis & Chiari Malformation...damn..I should be 109yrs.old! With all these things that are a factor, wouldn't the Dr. request my files? If I say no, isn't that a large suspicious red flag? Not sure how this works. I don't think I want to even bring up the Methadone as I'm at 5mg.,&so close to the end.. and if I were to (I know I'll always have to be hyper aware of meds. I'm taking&aware of me being more prone to abuse..but even thru the 4surgeries last year, I didn't take any bit more than needed. Even flushed dilauded I didn't need anymore) I feel I'll just be put in that damn box again.
So, how do you get away w/NOT having your Dr. access files with the PCP/GP I had for so long?     
Frustration! (Still pissy about having to explain the terms, workings of a DVT to a doctor!)

Doing well Captain...feeling feisty! Snapdragon feisty. Reminds me of a t-shirt I had when I was about 5..total 1970's style design( I still have it) it's a little kitten batting at a butterfly- says "short and sassy". I'm not sure if those words fit who I was already or if they formed who I ended up being.  A Red haring perhaps?!  Good day to ya kind Sir.

"I know it's rough-and you can never get enough-of what you don't really need now baby"


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya stardust.hero, 'tis lovely seeing you here - and how's things em?  Here for you anytime.  
Hope all is well, CH, 

Evey


----------



## The Doc.

stardust.hero said:


> I hope you find a good doctor soon Emme, it really makes the world of difference even in the most miniscuel ways in your daily life. I was to a drug rehab program (30 days) about 4 years ago and am still under the same insurance. I am surprised nothing has shown up to my doctors as I know that you are treated differently when they see those sort of things on your medical record.
> 
> As for having a good dr who can look past that.. I saw a psychiatrist (who ended up being a nurse practitioner) for my benzo addition (ordered benzos online at the time). She gave me a horrible time my first visit almost flat out refusing my prescribe me the same dose of a legal and safe benzo to taper. I ended up switching my medication to my GP as he has never known my past troubles with drugs and he assumed I saw the psychiatrist for anxiety and not because I was already addicted. But since switching my medications to him I feel so much better. He treats me with respect, I don't need to visit every month for a new script. It's all about finding a good doctor. Don't be afraid to start out fresh .
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds illegal to me.. I don't understand how a pharmacist could legally be permitted to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it CH .



Yea you would think so but nope she had her script but I guess her doc told her to start taking 2 in the morning and one and a half at night instead of 2 clonazapam at night and in the morning (they are only 0.25mgs there so tiny cutting one is a pain in the ass) but my mom kept taking then how she always was and then ran out early so when she went to the doctor a day or two later for her appointment she told the doc what happened being truthful and everything so the doc said that's okay I should have been more clear when u gave you the script take this new script down and fill it cause its not good to be in withdrawals from this stuff since she was already shaking bad. But when she brought it to the pharmacy that she's gone to for a decade they said she has been taking too many and refused to fill it cause she shouldnt have taken all the other ones despite having another script 


Fucking asshiles wish I was there but it was just her and MY grandma(couple of bad ass looking drug addicts I know lol)


----------



## CaptainDrugs

Hello, im a new member so wish me welcome please. Im roughly 35 years old and have an opiate habit that i intend to kick this summer, in part by doing an ibogaine session. If anyone has an ibogaine experience theyd like to share, please PM me. Or write something here. Or do neither, it's really not my decision. Anyway, nice to be here and have a glorious weekend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I am doing well. Going to the grocery store.


----------



## Emme80

So it was a change of how much to take each day...well shit, if you've taken the same thing for more than a few years, then the regimen is changed, that should be looked at & perhaps explained/simply call the f'ing doctor!?!? Instead of making a lady cry and calling her an addict ...lame lame lame .
The new "Doctor" I saw this week-when she brought up the clonazepam on my chart said it was "2x's per day "... I said "No...it's  1x per day...that's what bottle says." She said NO, you can't be taking 2p.d as it's on rx'd for 1 per day. Her tone said it all. I knew what she was getting at. I knew I wasn't that crazy&even though I "fired" her, this morning, I made a copy of my rx paperwork for the last refill/script of the Clonazepam clearly stating " 1 PER DAY AS NEEDED FOR ANXIETY". I brought it to her office and asked them to put it in her box. I hope she'll think twice next time she's seeing a new patients meds....that JUST MAYBE, even an addict like myself is actually telling her the truth.
@Trainspotter..hope your moms doing well... Recovered from that episode. 
I'm picturing a scene of 2 little badass ladies taking on a pharmacy tech. That would be cool to see.

Grocery Store...I'm having an odd hankering for Funyuns. They're always a rare indulgence, special treat. They would be what I'd want if I were rescued from being lost on an abandoned Island...such flavor! yummm.
@Evey...I'm doing well today. I so strangely woke up at 8:40 today! I slept in! I never sleep past 7! How's it going with with your little one still away on short holiday? Quiet? Hope today finds you well...and thanks for being there for me


----------



## Toucan

last exam this morning!
wooohooooooo I'm free


----------



## Septonn

^ Congrats!  I have two more weeks of hard work ahead of me before I can chill for a bit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Toucan said:


> last exam this morning!
> wooohooooooo I'm free



Congratulations Toucan!


----------



## Emme80

Woke up with fever...still stands now at 102°. Damn. Feels like a flu..fevers make my spine crackle. Hope it passes as I've a lot to do before next Tuesday. I loathe fevers. And I hate my spine.


----------



## ohsodope

Hello all. Im a noob just joined yesterday . Hope you all have a great night


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ welcome to the social !


----------



## Emme80

Fever came on again....fuuuk


----------



## stardust.hero

nachos


----------



## Eveleivibe

Morning, NMI. 

How's everyone doing on this beeeeautiful day? :D

Evey


----------



## stardust.hero

It's evening here in southern US.. I'm a bit tired. How is everyone?


----------



## Toucan

vvvvvvvvv tired


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am tired too but happy


----------



## aq.

stardust.hero said:


> nachos



yes please!


----------



## Eveleivibe

stardust.hero said:


> It's evening here in southern US.. I'm a bit tired. How is everyone?



Fine thanks. You?

Evey


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys, I'm excellent! ^^

Sorry I haven't been on much lately :/

Just started work again fulltime, but I'm glad to at least be able to still post and greet some folks once in a while. 
Speaking of work, I hope everyone has a great day. I'm off!! 

Cheers!
_~Verri_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having a great day - much  to you all


----------



## Toucan

howwwwwwwwwwwwww is everyone today?
Nice to see you verri! all the best with your job


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya everyone, 

I echo Toucan in that it's great to see you again Papaverium.  Hope the job is going well and also that you are doing well too.  It sounds like you are, which is ace!!!!

How's everyone else?  Toucan?  CH??? Trainspotter?? Bronson??? aq.???? SD???? - and anyone else I've not included on that list.  Hope you're all doing good. 

Anyone doing anything exciting for the weekend?  My child has her swimming lesson tomorrow, she had an ear infection - but that's clearing up now so think she'll be ok to go swimming.  She loves going with her auntie and her cousin who is two years older than her.  Apart from working out I've no real plans, if the weather continues to be nice I'll continue de-weeding the garden (the bits I missed last weekend!)  

Evey


----------



## fuc

So are you breaking-bad-junkies going to tell me how to score some drugs now? :D

Just joshin'.​


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol


----------



## fuc

Tell me I'm the first to make that joke.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Probably

How are you doing fuc?


----------



## fuc

_Somehow! _%) How are you doing cap'n


MY POST COUNT IS MY AGE (this will change but i won't change it)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ lol

I am doing well

I took some DXM tonight so I am currently tripping


----------



## fuc

That shit tastes so bad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No it doesn't 

I got the cough and cold gels

Went down real easy

I never do syrups


----------



## fuc

Imagine a world where all medications have to be syrup.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo night xxxx

Evey


----------



## fuc

Goodnight you're my favorite pokamon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> Imagine a world where all medications have to be syrup.



I would cry my eyes out


----------



## fuc

Into empty syrup bottles

I've taken 200mg dph oh the fun I will have.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol

Yeah into empty syrup bottles

It would sell as a tonic



fuc said:


> I've taken 200mg dph oh the fun I will have.



Lol

I sometimes take 50 mg doxylamine to pass out

This 300mg DXM high is awfully nice %)


----------



## abracadabra girl

sizzurp


----------



## fuc

Is doxylamine better than dph?- because I spend 3 hours in a hyper+sleepy hybrid state for like 3 fucking hours before I finally figure out I can fall asleep if I just try.



abracadabra girl said:


> sizzurp


OHH the lil wayne drug!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> Is doxylamine better than dph?- because I spend 3 hours in a hyper+sleepy hybrid state for like 3 fucking hours before I finally figure out I can fall asleep if I just try.



Yeah doxy puts me out.


----------



## coelophysis

fuc said:


> Is doxylamine better than dph?- because I spend 3 hours in a hyper+sleepy hybrid state for like 3 fucking hours before I finally figure out I can fall asleep if I just try.



In my opinion doxy is just a more potent per milligram version of dph.
You may be taking too much dph and getting RLS without realizing it, hence not falling asleep when the effects kick in.


----------



## fuc

Laika said:


> In my opinion doxy is just a more potent per milligram version of dph.
> You may be taking too much dph and getting RLS without realizing it, hence not falling asleep when the effects kick in.


 Restless Leg Syndrome?
I take Dexedrine so it's a tug-o-war until the dph wins over my Z's.


----------



## coelophysis

Sheeit man I'd much rather ambien or benzo myself to sleep after amphets than rely on OTC sleep aids to be honest.


----------



## fuc

Laika said:


> Sheeit man I'd much rather ambien or benzo myself to sleep after amphets than rely on OTC sleep aids to be honest.


I'm starting to take Lorazepam with my otc garbage some nights! Sometimes I get my hands on lunesta and get to restart my tolerance, those are the best nights, even waking up at 3am to let the cat outside is nice. I would seek a prescription but I think the doctors in this town meet for drinks in a secret bar every week and laugh together calling me a pill-seeker. I'm not a pill-seeker.

fuck i jate dph

captain heroin cmere


----------



## coelophysis

lol


----------



## fuc

hey someone say welcome to me again


----------



## coelophysis

You're welcome :D


----------



## fuc

Laika said:


> You're welcome :D


nicely said. dual interpretational too


----------



## coelophysis

Twas the point


----------



## fuc

your we`llcome (means nothing was just typing)


----------



## coelophysis

You are Whale Cum.


----------



## Tidybowl

Been reading posts for years here but have never posted anything. I'm 2 hours into my second experience with methamphetamine. It's making me chatty I guess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tidybowl said:


> Been reading posts for years here but have never posted anything. I'm 2 hours into my second experience with methamphetamine. It's making me chatty I guess.



Hey! I hope you enjoy


----------



## Tidybowl

Enj


----------



## Eveleivibe

Afternoon, everyone. 

How's everyone doing?  I hope you're all doing good.  I haven't been here in a few days.  Been lovely weather here so I've been in the garden de-weeding and chilling.  Anyone got any plans for this evening or for the upcoming weekend?  I'll just be eating tea and having an early night, tonight I think.  Quite tired and went to bed quite night, last night. 

Take care, 

Evey


----------



## stardust.hero

Eve, everyone, I have work tonight not looking forward to it . 



Eveleivibe said:


> Afternoon, everyone.
> 
> I'll just be eating tea and having an early night, tonight I think.
> 
> Evey



Eve, what kind of tea do you guys have in EU that you can eat? We only get the kind here that steeps. I hear good green tea you just add directly to water. I do want to try that.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya Stardust.hero, 

We call the last meal of the day, tea.  We have breakfast, dinner and tea!  We still have the normal tea; teabags, herbal tea and what-not.  But the tea we eat is the last meal of the day, that I think you call, dinner?  We eat whatever really depending on the day n mood. 

That sucks about having to work.  Can I ask what you do? (you don't have to answer that, if you don't want to). 

Evey


----------



## stardust.hero

Ah tea for dinner. We have 4th meal, it was created by Taco Bell.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Taco Bell?  I've never heard of that. 

Evey


----------



## coelophysis

You can get Tacos there.

Or you can shoot up heroin in the bathroom.

Quite the place really.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Laika said:


> You can get Tacos there.
> 
> Or you can shoot up heroin in the bathroom.
> 
> Quite the place really.



Hiya Laika, 

Did you see my message on fuc's thread?  I tried to PM you but it said your inbox is full. 

Evey


----------



## coelophysis

Inbox is (somewhat) cleared now.


----------



## stardust.hero

Laika said:


> You can get Tacos there.
> 
> Or you can shoot up heroin in the bathroom.
> 
> Quite the place really.



Mc.Donalds is more accommodating for that IMO.


----------



## The Doc.

You guys forgot about the best place to shoot up! The bathroom of KFC is always best after eating a bucket of chicken. Mmm getting wicked jammed on heroin and pigging out on greasy fried chicken what could be better.

I also lost my virginity on the bathroom floor of KFC. Great memories there it was so special. The girls name was wet Wendy I always wondered why they called her wet wendy ... I found out pretty quick I should've brought a rain jacket with me. Some days I wonder what happened to that special girl I made love to in the bathroom of KFC and where did we go wrong


----------



## stardust.hero

trainspotter10102 said:


> You guys forgot about the best place to shoot up! The bathroom of KFC is always best after eating a bucket of chicken. Mmm getting wicked jammed on heroin and pigging out on greasy fried chicken what could be better.
> 
> I also lost my virginity on the bathroom floor of KFC. Great memories there it was so special. The girls name was wet Wendy I always wondered why they called her wet wendy ... I found out pretty quick I should've brought a rain jacket with me. Some days I wonder what happened to that special girl I made love to in the bathroom of KFC and where did we go wrong



This is the greatest thing to log onto. I laughed so hard. For reals. The part about it being so special lololol also just reread, the rain jacket part lolol. Stawpppp.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Afternoon everyone. 

Hope all is well. 

Evey


----------



## fuc

bump i have low blood pressure
do
you
know
your
blood
pressure


----------



## Eveleivibe

No sorry.  Had high blood pressure when I was pregnant but as far as I know, it's always been fine. 

Right - up the wooden hills, I go, 'tis very late and I keep meaning to go but keep getting carried away with this, that n t'other 

Nos da (Good night in Welsh) everyone and take care, 

Evey


----------



## fuc

nos da evey :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I normally have high blood pressure.


----------



## fuc

can it vary? because right now my veins are all thick and it's like my heartbeat SOUNDS like high blood pressure. WUMPHffffWHUMPHfff


----------



## The Doc.

Did you do any cocaine?


----------



## fuc

no i take dexedrine regularly and it's been like weeks since my last tolerance break so i should be sluggish by now but i'm not its just WUMPH


----------



## Eveleivibe

Morning, NMI :D. I hope that you're all doing well. Right I best get little one up  

Take soon,
Evey


----------



## The Doc.

stardust.hero said:


> This is the greatest thing to log onto. I laughed so hard. For reals. The part about it being so special lololol also just reread, the rain jacket part lolol. Stawpppp.



Lol oh wet Wendy glad you enjoyed reading that that really was a great day just me wet Wendy and a zip-lock baggie in the bathroom of Kentucky fried chicken. Or was it at King of donair? Either way was a memorable moment that's for sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> no i take dexedrine regularly and it's been like weeks since my last tolerance break so i should be sluggish by now but i'm not its just WUMPH



Dexedrine will cause high blood pressure.


----------



## fuc

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dexedrine will cause high blood pressure.


mines low


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol

I am guessing some of them haven't been personally welcomed into the lovely social thread we have here. 

I'll work on that.


----------



## abracadabra girl

This thread should really be stickied imo.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

^ seconded
it's very helpful for the noobs to reach the bluelighter status


----------



## coelophysis

abracadabra girl said:


> This thread should really be stickied imo.



Sticky threads tend to get forgotten about and overlooked a lot easier ime&o tbph


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everybody doing today?


----------



## angeleyes

Fabulous darling. I get to spend the next couple months being able to do all the touristy stuff that I've yet to do in my last 5 months here. Still I can see a lot of sights with two months. 

How about yourself?


----------



## stardust.hero

Where are you at after? Are you on vacay or something?


----------



## abracadabra girl

Laika said:


> Sticky threads tend to get forgotten about and overlooked a lot easier ime&o tbph



By regulars, true. But when noobs are told to "go to the social" the answer 99% of the time is "huh?" For a new member, stickying it would make it much easier to find.


----------



## coelophysis

Oh okay, forgive me for recognizing patterns and then evidently being wrong according to someone who just started posting 2 months ago, lol..


----------



## fuc

c: told


----------



## abracadabra girl

Whatever. But when a relative newbie tells you how newbies experience the site, maybe there's some validity to it. Long-time BLers get used to the quirks and forget the learning curve. You aren't even mod of NMI so why be such an ass about it?


----------



## coelophysis

Um I was a mod of NMI when you joined, for 3 years prior to that. I know from first had experience no one gives a fuck about Sticky threads. And don't call me by my first name, I did not give you the okay to go ahead and do that..


----------



## abracadabra girl

I apologize. I took out the name. I agree that regulars don't notice sticky threads, but I still think it would be a great help to newbies. You obviously have a different opinion. I don't see any reason to get snarky though, or to keep discussing it at all.


----------



## coelophysis

The only help I ever managed to give Newbies was one on one help through their intro threads, PMs, or Instant Messaging programs.. Like I said, this is all just coming from personal experience because of a been there done that attitude... 
We can drop it now.


----------



## angeleyes

Ladies please stop there's only so much of me to go around, everyone can have a piece 

Just finished my studies Stardust so I get to explore South Australia and all it has to offer!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

to everyone ~~~


----------



## coelophysis

afterlyfestyle said:


> Ladies please stop there's only so much of me to go around, everyone can have a piece
> 
> Just finished my studies Stardust so I get to explore South Australia and all it has to offer!



Lol... k..Aye Aye..


----------



## 11Superduty62

First time over this way go east on me lol!

hows everyone on this niiiiice evening?

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/726869-If-you-can-t-tell-I-m-pretty-new?p=12443847#post12443847


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey new comer! 
I am trying to feel better, I am in a little pain.


----------



## 11Superduty62

I'm sorry to hear that Capt'n  There's a lot of happiness here in this house so I'll send some your way!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks


----------



## 11Superduty62

Just do what I am. I'm sitting in bed, nice calm dubstep playing and if you have any, some warming colored visualizers. I'm alone but perfectly content and the epitome of comfortable. If you're a racing fan check the links I shared in my other post!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am currenty watching Family Guy and eating.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

for all the canadians in this thread
Devin Townsend - Canada


----------



## stardust.hero

I can't stop watching AHS. It's sad really.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

^ hah, yes my day was ok but I'm going to bed now (it's 3.29 a.m. here)
g'night


----------



## Emme80

It's incredible  .... It's raining .... Pouring in fact!!!  . 1st monsoon of the season. The mesquite, creosote, rain..ascent I could bottle. Glad Flood warnings of course... Nothing unusual about that though. Me and my hacked up painful foot are content sitting at the edge of the storm!!! Love it.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Emme80 said:


> It's incredible  .... It's raining .... Pouring in fact!!!  . 1st monsoon of the season. The mesquite, creosote, rain..ascent I could bottle. Glad Flood warnings of course... Nothing unusual about that though. Me and my hacked up painful foot are content sitting at the edge of the storm!!! Love it.



Hiya Emme, 
You ok?  you're welcome to PM me anytime if you'd like someone to talk to.  
Here for you, ok. 
Evey xxxx


----------



## Eveleivibe

Stardust I appreciate every bit of support you've given me as well as everyone else.  Just sent you a PM. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Long time since I stopped by NMI. 
Just wanted to say "hello" to all the new GLers and of course to all you asshat BLers lol, I kid I kid.
Hope everyone has a great day! 

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey hood!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hey CH.

Have a good weekend everyone.. I'll be on here, as always (maybe not in NMI but on BL).
If any new people want someone to chat with, PM me and ill come here and shoot the shit with you in this thread. 
Bonus prize for doing it is: You get to talk to me!
If that's not good enough i understand. 
BUT it'll also help get your post count up %) lol.

I'll be back to check in later.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is having an excellent Friday!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Any Greenlighters want to join in the social today? :D


----------



## fuc

Welcome to our newest member, cooterpuncher






lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ lmao


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo peeps how's it going?
I see that the social is now a sticky - ace idea. People can find it straight away now. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yup!

Glad to see you here evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yup!
> 
> Glad to see you here evey



Thanks, CH, I've missed you all n really missed NMI n greeting the newbies. We got new mods now too, which is ace  i hope you're ok. 

Evey


----------



## mogliman21

What's up yall first timer. Liked what I've read so far. I was research in if anyone had ever experienced heightened mental capabilities off of dam and here I am now.


----------



## Eveleivibe

mogliman21 said:


> What's up yall first timer. Liked what I've read so far. I was research in if anyone had ever experienced heightened mental capabilities off of dam and here I am now.



Hiya mogliman. How are you doing?  Good I hope!  

Welcome to Bluelight - we're a friendly bunch here. Can I ask what are your interests in relation to BL?  Feel free to ask if you need help with anything. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am doing well evey thanks for asking


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am doing well evey thanks for asking



That's ace, glad you're ok. 

Well beautiful, sunny, breezy day here. I'm off to my voluntary work. Talk to you later. 

Oh Stardust.Hero, Bronson, fuc, trainspotter, laika, Hood n whoever else I've left out - I hope all is well with you all  

Take care,
Evey


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Hello peoples! :D


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Here's a poem I wrote.

As pain progresses, through our lives. 
We clutter in voids of distrust, marked with lies. 
Seeing things in a different perspective, I took my knife. 
I washed away the blood, that came from this spite. 

There I was scared, and utterly clueless. 
The agonizing thoughts, were something gruesome.  

The tunnel of sorrow, that came once a year. 
Came back at me, from my own fears. 
This never ending cycle, of bleak discomfort. 
Is something to get past, if I can muster.

But I don’t know, if I can get through this.
This feeling now, is something ruthless.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That was a good read 
If you like sharing your writing, check out the Words sub-forum


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Thanks I'm glad you liked it. I will


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Awesome!

I have posted a few of mine in Words.

I am a writer and am currently working on a lengthy novel. %)


----------



## angeleyes

I'm keen to read your novel once you finish it Captain, sounds like you're putting a lot of work into it. Hope its all going well.


----------



## Eveleivibe

LostThroughSpace said:


> Here's a poem I wrote.
> 
> As pain progresses, through our lives.
> We clutter in voids of distrust, marked with lies.
> Seeing things in a different perspective, I took my knife.
> I washed away the blood, that came from this spite.
> 
> There I was scared, and utterly clueless.
> The agonizing thoughts, were something gruesome.
> 
> The tunnel of sorrow, that came once a year.
> Came back at me, from my own fears.
> This never ending cycle, of bleak discomfort.
> Is something to get past, if I can muster.
> 
> But I don’t know, if I can get through this.
> This feeling now, is something ruthless.



Very informative and talented poem.  I, too write poems but can only do so when I "feel it," if that makes sense.  I'd saddened as it clearly showed you've been hurt and are still struggling somewhat, questioning if you can get through the struggle and the pain.  You can - you just have to believe in yourself that you can do so.  And now you've support with us too.  



Captain.Heroin said:


> That was a good read
> If you like sharing your writing, check out the Words sub-forum



I echo CH, 
Words  is an ace sub-forum, full of many different forms of creative writings and they sometimes have competitions there too.  If you love writing then you may love it there.  


Captain.Heroin said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have posted a few of mine in Words.
> 
> I am a writer and am currently working on a lengthy novel. %)



CH, I never knew that - well ya learn something new everyday.  I must look at your work.  So do you mostly write poems and novels?  What type of novel may I ask?  That reminds me I must PM someone else who's writing a book and see how they are doing with as I'm seriously interested in reading that. 

Hiya Angeleyes, I'm not sure that you and I have met before but just saw that you're a new moderator here and wanted to congratulate you on your position and wish you good luck with it 

Well I've had a very adventurous but somewhat lovely day with my daughter, now I'm gna kick-back (as they say) and relax.  

Good Evening (Nos Da) to all,

Evey 
Evey


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Thanks. If I just stopped doing drugs, maybe I could write even better poetry. I hardly write to be honest, just when I feel creative or emotional. That's really cool that you're working a novel Captain Heroine! What kind of genre is it? I have been trying to work on a novel as well, for like 3 years... I just know I can write it a lot better each time and I want it to be perfect. I don't want to be an author or anything I just think it would be cool to do on the sidelines. Idk what to do with my life.. and now I just realized why I stopped doing crystal, because I can't sleep and I can't think straight. I would never recommend methamphetamine. Have any of you guys ever done psychedelics? Mushrooms make me want to draw and write like crazy, once I come back into reality and the awe of the trips gone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am not well versed on genres of literature but I believe it would be classified as a psychological novel

Most of the emphasis is on character action/thought/development though overall plot is there. 

It is going well though. I have 228,000 words typed up. 

I have a ways to go still but I will get there. 

And yes I love psychedelics


----------



## noangelhere

Hope I'm doing this correctly.... I'm new to the forum. I've been stuck reading for two days. I am trying to get familiar with screen names & stories. I have questions about my meds that were just switched. I had never heard of it until it was the only option I had due to insurance deciding my suboxone was too expensive & without notice to myself or my Dr. decided they would only pay for ZUBSOLV. Just wow! I will be looking for the proper place to post my questions...thanks in advance guys!


----------



## LostThroughSpace

That's awesome dude. Keep working hard my friend  What's your favorite psychedelic? Have you tried DMT?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LostThroughSpace said:


> That's awesome dude. Keep working hard my friend  What's your favorite psychedelic? Have you tried DMT?


Yes I have tried DMT. It is my favorite.


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Damn lucky! I really want to try DMT! I've researched so much about it, but I know my time will come when it happens. How was your best or most vivid experience on it? I've done Salvia, Shrooms, and acid.. but I know DMT is way crazier right? Is it similar to any of those?


----------



## Eveleivibe

noangelhere said:


> Hope I'm doing this correctly.... I'm new to the forum. I've been stuck reading for two days. I am trying to get familiar with screen names & stories. I have questions about my meds that were just switched. I had never heard of it until it was the only option I had due to insurance deciding my suboxone was too expensive & without notice to myself or my Dr. decided they would only pay for ZUBSOLV. Just wow! I will be looking for the proper place to post my questions...thanks in advance guys!



Welcome to the site. Hope you get what you need here n enjoy your experience. 

Evey


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LostThroughSpace said:


> Damn lucky! I really want to try DMT! I've researched so much about it, but I know my time will come when it happens. How was your best or most vivid experience on it? I've done Salvia, Shrooms, and acid.. but I know DMT is way crazier right? Is it similar to any of those?



I wrote a trip report on my IV DMT exp. 
it is most similar to condensing an 8 hour shroom trip into a 20 minute duration.


----------



## buytheticket

Noob here. Hi everybody.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yay! Hello! %) hope you're having a great day


----------



## buytheticket

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wrote a trip report on my IV DMT exp.
> it is most similar to condensing an 8 hour shroom trip into a 20 minute duration.


Wow, IV DMT must have been a trip!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You have no idea

I was never expecting I trip so hard in my life


I've read trip reports that made me say "wow I guess some people are just farther out there"

I used to think of myself as a hard head

But yeah DMT is the best by far.


----------



## Eveleivibe

EEEEEEEvening people!  Hope it's going well?

Evey


----------



## fuc

CH: is pseudafed in koffing syrup a bad thing?


----------



## coelophysis

Not if you're sick


----------



## Eveleivibe

I'm sorta tapering off suboxone so please wish me luck.  Gone from 8 mg to 4 mg today doing that for a week, 2 mg hopefully next week then off..... I've flushed a hell of a load down the toilet so I've no access to temptation.  

Hope you're all doing well.........

Evey


----------



## fuc

wow evey good luck youre strong as shit


----------



## Eveleivibe

fuc said:


> wow evey good luck youre strong as shit



uh why'd you say that, fuc? lol I'm not strong LOL... But thanks for the luck n the uh compliment, uh, I think... hahahaha 

Evey


----------



## fuc

you freakin threw suboxone down the toilet!


----------



## Eveleivibe

fuc said:


> you freakin threw suboxone down the toilet!



yea a few 8 mg tablets yea.  I talked to someone on the phone a while back and he said you don't really need suboxone, exercise will be better for your mental health.  Anyway I was thinking of this person n that conversation shouldn't hit me like a sack of potatoes, last night.  So I got those subs and throw them down the toilet, I still have quite a lot of 2mg suboxones and I'm scripted 10mg daily on a weekly basis... I'll be strong when I tell my key work put me down to 4 mg / 2 mg etc. But I need to try and do this my way first as I've a fear of loss.  Every time I have something in my life I lose it so I've issues and I need to feel in control and do this my way for it to work, if that makes sense?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> CH: is pseudafed in koffing syrup a bad thing?



I you're gonna trip kind of
It would make the trip unbearably speedy and anxiety provoking

If you just want to sip some for a buzz I guess


----------



## fuc

Captain.Heroin said:


> I you're gonna trip kind of
> It would make the trip unbearably speedy and anxiety provoking
> 
> If you just want to sip some for a buzz I guess


thanks! yesterday i had a sip, got freaked out by that guy outside my house and didn't take any more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That would have been terrifying on a full dose 

Glad you're ok


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Eveleivibe

Laika said:


>



Like that, Laika. Hope you're doing well  

Fuc Is your ID an acronym for something or that naughty word without the k. For some reason it looks cute on you. You're our lil' fuc - not literally but you get what I mean?

Did you ever get adopted?  I really should go adopt / help some newbies as I haven't in a while so feeling a lil' guilty. How you liking BL? 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I informally adopted Fuc.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> I informally adopted Fuc.



Awh ace :D

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.
I drop in here once in a while and say something and forget to come back  lol.. im dumb.

Have a good one people.. I'll try to remember to check back in later.

-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Laika said:


>


----------



## coelophysis

Captain.Heroin said:


> I informally adopted Fuc.



lol


----------



## Eveleivibe

Where is our lil' fuc?  He makes me laugh. How's everyone doing?

Evey


----------



## BarbieGirl86

Hey guys! I just joined today. I am glad I found this sight. I was addicted to uppers for two years on the down low. Only the people that I met at the club (I went alone when I first started) knew about it. I had to stop 5 months ago due to getting overboard and probably close to heart attack or death. Let's just say I realized I had a major problem and quit cold turkey. Now when I think about it or miss it, I have no one to talk to. I think this sight will help    Anyways, hope ya'll are having a great Monday!


----------



## angeleyes

Welcome BarbieGirl good to have you on here  

Feel free to give me a PM if you need some help around the site. 


Tuesday has been a good one.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm bored as hell. 
Waiting for carpet cleaning people to get here. 

Hope everyone is good. 

On another note..
Angeleyes.. When'd you change your username from your old one?
Only reason I still know it's you if from your avatar lol.
Are you allowed a name change when you become a mod?

Talk to you all next time I "check in" lol.

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

Yo HOOD 

I did it about two weeks ago, something a bit less morbid. And I'm dreamy.  You're allowed one name change so I kept the avatar. Keep your chin up & take care of yourself champ!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ Will do. Thanks man, good lookin out.

Happy Friday everyone!
Hope everyone is gonna have a good weekend.. weather here is going to be nice, hope you all get nice weather too.
Thinkin bout hitting up the beach this weekend (i live next to one lol).. i usually hate it but i go at least once a summer.

I'll check in over the weekend and make sure everyone is doing good.
Talk to everyone later.

Peace easy, stay breezy.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

angeleyes said:


> Yo HOOD
> 
> I did it about two weeks ago, something a bit less morbid. And I'm dreamy.  You're allowed one name change so I kept the avatar. Keep your chin up & take care of yourself champ!



Ahhhhh that's why I didn't recognise you.  

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Happy Saturday newbies and oldies!
Told you all i'd check back in, AND REMEMBERED THIS TIME! Whoa! lol.

Gonna be 80 degrees here today (Fahrenheit).
Gonna TRY to enjoy my day, my house is hell bent on making me miserable.
Another note:
Birthday is coming up, what you all getting me?

ttyl..

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

How's things going, Hood?

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

It's all good in my HOOD. For now at least.. i can sense tension in the air (and people) around me lol.

How are you?

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  to everyone


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Appreciate it CH.

Back atcha.


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> It's all good in my HOOD. For now at least.. i can sense tension in the air (and people) around me lol.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> -HOOD



Good, thanks. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  everyone 

I am busy working on my novel and am having so much fun with it.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Isn't it time for a new thread? 
This is post 1113.
Thought they could only go up to 1000?

Is it different in NMI?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

hey captn, what's your novel about?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Isn't it time for a new thread?
> This is post 1113.
> Thought they could only go up to 1000?
> 
> Is it different in NMI?



Threads can go past 1000. Some sub-forums decide when to cap a thread. In Pd, their social is over 3000 pages long.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> hey captn, what's your novel about?



It's about a lot and I don't know how to properly describe it without giving it away

I'll work on a description


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## D's

I've been writing a book too. I've filled up a composition book nearly and I don't even have a title I like just yet.
My book I hope, should be out early next year.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

wow, what kind of book may i ask?


----------



## flyhighk

I'd like to thank everyone who's been reporting posts. It really helps us and I encourage you to keep reporting any unappropriate post


----------



## Papaverium

Hey everyone, how's it goin' this fine mornin' ? 

any plans for the day?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am having a superb day. %)
I've gotten a lot accomplished and I am really proud of myself.


----------



## angeleyes

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. :D

This thread is overdue for a new one, so the new one can be found here.


----------

